# Cat Chat Cookery Thread



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

A thread to discuss cookery and all the gadgets that none of us need but have to buy! I keep thinking about a Ninja foodie - do I really need it? My larder is already full of unused equipment


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> A thread to discuss cookery and all the gadgets that none of us need but have to buy! I keep thinking about a Ninja foodie - do I really need it? My larder is already full of unused equipment


I do have one but barely use all the functions of it - my mum on the other hand bakes cakes in it and switches between modes like a boss. 
What don't you use equipment-wise that's in the pantry?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

While searching under the kitchen sink the other week I found a sandwich toaster I don't remember ever buying!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh I am so glad you started this thread BBC. Been meaning to do it for ages! 

I thought it would be nice if people posted what they had for tea lol!!! With pics of course. Or any bakes and recipes they recommend. 

I need help. We are having a BBQ soon for about 20ish people and I need ideas for an easy pud/desert that I can make in advance. Slice and freeze and just take out on the morning…


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I bought a sandwich toaster which I never use as I make mine in a pan lol!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a Tefal Fresh Express I barely use, we also have a RH Panini machine which is quite nice but takes a lot of space in the larder, at least it's on the floor and the slow cooker lives on top of it. I've also got a Dualit milk frother which only is used if we have people for coffee (rarely!). Our normal sandwich toaster gets used a bit. I rather like my KitchenAid mini chopper too. I always dreamt of having a proper KitchenAid mixer but can't justify it.

Our god daughter lent husband this cute gadget to try. She uses it at Uni, it's a thing that goes in the microwave and grills - so, for example, fish fingers can be grilled in the micro. He's pretty impressed with it.









Lékué Microwave Grill | Toasted Sandwich Maker


Make crispy grilled toasties or cook meat, fish and veg in the microwave in just 3 minutes with the new Lekue Microwave Grill. With 3 year guarantee.




www.lakeland.co.uk





The gadget I use most is the slow cooker. I love it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I use my bread maker quite a bit. I bought one with a sourdough setting during lockdown. 

I don’t actually use it for baking the bread as I prefer to cook it in the oven in an old hovis tin (or if sourdough a casserole dish). 

But I always make the dough in it as it’s so much easier - I leave it to prove in there or in the coat cupboard which is very warm.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our god daughter lent husband this cute gadget to try. She uses it at Uni, it's a thing that goes in the microwave and grills - so, for example, fish fingers can be grilled in the micro. He's pretty impressed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This actually looks good!!! 

I’d quite like a milk frother.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just googled a fresh express as had no idea what one of those was lol!!! Ooh now I could really do with something like that that grates or slices. I’ve a mini chopper but that’s all it does - chops mini.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a Tefal Fresh Express I barely use, we also have a RH Panini machine which is quite nice but takes a lot of space in the larder, at least it's on the floor and the slow cooker lives on top of it. I've also got a Dualit milk frother which only is used if we have people for coffee (rarely!). Our normal sandwich toaster gets used a bit. I rather like my KitchenAid mini chopper too. I always dreamt of having a proper KitchenAid mixer but can't justify it.
> 
> Our god daughter lent husband this cute gadget to try. She uses it at Uni, it's a thing that goes in the microwave and grills - so, for example, fish fingers can be grilled in the micro. He's pretty impressed with it.
> 
> ...


Looks good Mrs F, but £36! (For something that looks like 2 thingy ridged plates held together with straps)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I have one of those Lukue toastie makers - brilliant gadget!

My larder has all sorts in it - pressure cooker, electric whisk, multi use chopper/whisk/blender/potato masher thing, said toastie maker, and just general tools and bits and bobs like this a Gracula garlic press (ha ha ha). I have this hand chopper that is used a lot - its really quick:



https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Brieftons-QuickPull-Food-Chopper-Powerful/dp/B010VDS8K4/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=hand+mixer+pull+cord&qid=1658937215&sprefix=pull+hand+mixer%2Caps%2C68&sr=8-4



Tonight I'm making carbonara for tea - a classic but sooooo nice.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

I love this thread! I love a good kitchen gadget and anything to make prep easier gets a thumbs up from me!

I have two kitchen gadgets that are simple but brilliant:

I had a traditional garlic press but found so much of the garlic would be left in the press. Then I found this dream of a gadget.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Crusher-St...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Then I wanted something that would chop things finely, but didn't want another electric gadget, so I came across this hand pull chopper. You pull the cord which spins the blades and chops things up nice a small. Perfect for onion and saves on the crying!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Processor-...7327&sprefix=manual+food+,aps,67&sr=8-19&th=1


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> A thread to discuss cookery and all the gadgets that none of us need but have to buy! I keep thinking about a Ninja foodie - do I really need it? My larder is already full of unused equipment


Following with interest...

We use some of the kitchen gadgets we own. I find a lot of them are quite single purpose tho, and even though we use them it's rarely (like an apple press, used once a year when the apples come off the trees). We use things like our kenwood chef and our breadmaker a lot, but our waffle press gathers dust! 

I have been looking at the ninja foodie, the ninja flip oven and the ninja creami tho - but so far I can't quite tell if I really need them  We've been trying to shift away from our gas cooker as when we get solar panels later this year we want to stop using as much gas and electric as we can! We have already stopped using our gas hob and now use a single plug in induction hob... but only having one hob makes cooking complicated. So was thinking the foodie would help with that. The flip oven looks like it would replace our actual ovens... and the Creami is just because I love ice cream


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I did not know there were so many Ninja things - off to spend a few hours perusing their website!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I did not know there were so many Ninja things - off to spend a few hours perusing their website!


I think it's a slippery slope, all of a sudden you find yourself lusting after things you never knew you needed


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I have one of those Lukue toastie makers - brilliant gadget!
> 
> My larder has all sorts in it - pressure cooker, electric whisk, multi use chopper/whisk/blender/potato masher thing, said toastie maker, and just general tools and bits and bobs like this a Gracula garlic press (ha ha ha). I have this hand chopper that is used a lot - its really quick:
> 
> ...





Bethanjane22 said:


> I love this thread! I love a good kitchen gadget and anything to make prep easier gets a thumbs up from me!
> 
> I have two kitchen gadgets that are simple but brilliant:
> 
> ...


It looks like I’m going to have to get a hand chopper and a garlic press lol!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

This is fun but not recommended:









OTOTO Gracula Garlic Grinder- Garlic Twister & Peeler- Garlic Mincer Tool, Twist Top & Easy Squeeze Manual Garlic Press - BPA Free, Easy Clean & Dishwasher Safe Garlic Twist Crusher Kitchen Tool : Amazon.co.uk: Home & Kitchen


OTOTO Gracula Garlic Grinder- Garlic Twister & Peeler- Garlic Mincer Tool, Twist Top & Easy Squeeze Manual Garlic Press - BPA Free, Easy Clean & Dishwasher Safe Garlic Twist Crusher Kitchen Tool: OTOTO Gracula Garlic Grinder- Garlic Twister & Peeler- Garlic Mincer Tool, Twist Top & Easy Squeeze...



smile.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Looks good Mrs F, but £36! (For something that looks like 2 thingy ridged plates held together with straps)


It's actually very good - and I suspect much cheaper to "grill" something in the microwave than to use the grill on an oven. 

@huckybuck I thought I'd use the Fresh Express all the time, when in reality I didn't touch it for seven years! I've now moved it to a place I might use it more - and have grated carrots for salad in it twice so far. Actually, it would be great for coleslaw, so I might do some for our next BBQ.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's actually very good - and I suspect much cheaper to "grill" something in the microwave than to use the grill on an oven.


Its small so you can tidy it away and it meant I could get rid of our panini press which was taking up loads of space. This is a good video of it in action @SbanR


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fascinating thread. I'm not a kitchen gadget person - I don't count my Magimix or Artisan as gadgets, they're essential items 😁 My microwave is used for either defrosting or cooking Mr. L's porridge. I have an areopress for his coffee and that's it.
Funnily enough, at the county show today there were demonstrations of a slow cooker, rice steamer, egg boiler all in one type of machine. It really didn't appeal


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I never considered my coffee machine as a gadget but I guess it is! We have a Magimix too - its a CitiZ and I love it. We actually find Aldi pods are our favourite for it so although the machine wasn't cheap the coffee is


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I am so glad you started this thread BBC. Been meaning to do it for ages!
> 
> I thought it would be nice if people posted what they had for tea lol!!! With pics of course. Or any bakes and recipes they recommend.
> 
> I need help. We are having a BBQ soon for about 20ish people and I need ideas for an easy pud/desert that I can make in advance. Slice and freeze and just take out on the morning…


What about a roulade, HB? Or cheesecake? 

There's some good freezable make ahead recipes here:






Freezable dessert recipes | BBC Good Food


Make a fabulous pudding in advance with our freezable dessert recipes. Bake a simple sponge cake, a rich chocolate torte or a show-stopping roulade.



www.bbcgoodfood.com





I think the chocolate pear pudding looks good (and easy too, with tinned pears!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Husband likes his "drip" coffee machine and coffee grinder. All started because of our Hawaii trips...! Cheap coffee machine, more expensive grinder and even more expensive coffee.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

This is the recipe I followed tonight for my carbonara - was really lovely:









Italian carbonara | Jamie Oliver pasta & risotto recipes


A spaghetti carbonara recipe is a failsafe classic. This Italian carbonara uses the traditional guanciale and pecorino cheese for a real taste of Italy.




www.jamieoliver.com





Im not much of a pudding person but I made these Chocolate Brownies once HB and they went down really well with my whole family:

*Rich Chocolate Brownies*

Serves 12

*Ingredients*

140g/5oz Cadburys Bourneville dark chocolate
225g/8oz butter
5 free-range eggs
450g/1lb caster sugar (or a mix of dark sugars
110g/4oz plain flour
55g/2oz Cadburys Bourneville cocoa powder
Optional - chopped up Glacia Cherries
*Method*

Heat the oven to 190C/375F/Gas 5. Line a 20x30cm/8x12in baking tin with baking parchment.
Gently melt the butter and the sugar together in a large pan.
Take off the heat and beat in the rest of the ingredients.
Turn into the baking tin and bake for 30-40 minutes until the top of the brownie is firm but the inside still feels soft.
Take out of the oven and cool in the tin. Cut into 5cm/2in squares when cool. Perfect with a cup of tea.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I never considered my coffee machine as a gadget but I guess it is! We have a Magimix too - its a CitiZ and I love it. We actually find Aldi pods are our favourite for it so although the machine wasn't cheap the coffee is


I didn't consider coffee machines as gadgets either actually. That increases the number of gadgets significantly... 

I have an aeropress, a sage bambino espresso machine, a drip cold brew jar, various cafetieres, and a grinder 😂 currently looking for a pod machine too to put in my office.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks @Mrs Funkin and @BarneyBobCat 

I reckon a cheesecake and chocolate brownies would work - then would serve with fresh strawberries and cream so everyone could help themselves! 

I might have to have a practice run of those brownies @BarneyBobCat do you think they would freeze ok?

Bearing in mind it would be chocolate brownies and strawberries what “flavour” cheesecake would you go for or would you just stick to NY???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m a huge fan of proper carbonara (we have lots of eggs in our house lol) and it’s ridiculously easy to make. I do Jamie’s as well as he got it from Genaro originally.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks @Mrs Funkin and @BarneyBobCat
> 
> I reckon a cheesecake and chocolate brownies would work - then would serve with fresh strawberries and cream so everyone could help themselves!
> 
> ...


I probably just do a vanilla cheesecake, if you anticipated that folk might have a bit of everything HB.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not really a gadget girl. I mean, what's the point when you can do the same with a knife that is easier and quicker to clean? I do have a julienne speed peeler for carrots in coleslaw and a hand held spiraliser (sp?) For courgette noodles though.

As for slow cookers, having just eaten a previously made Bolognese where I lovingly sweated down the onions, carrots and celery then cooked out the tomato puree, reduced the red wine for depth of flavour... would it really be as nice if I just bunged it all in a pot?

One thing I could not do without is my mini chopper/processor. I use it at least once a week for making curry paste/herby pesto type sauce/piri-piri sauce and at other times fresh breadcrumbs etc


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not a sweet person but love a baked cheesecake 😍

Having made it a couple of times, I realise why is a treat food though!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks @Mrs Funkin and @BarneyBobCat
> 
> I reckon a cheesecake and chocolate brownies would work - then would serve with fresh strawberries and cream so everyone could help themselves!
> 
> ...


Not sure about freezing sorry - but they do last well. I made a batch and took it on holiday with us and people ate them over a few days


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Definitely just NY cheesecake @huckybuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

GingerNinja said:


> I'm not really a gadget girl. I mean, what's the point when you can do the same with a knife that is easier and quicker to clean? I do have a julienne speed peeler for carrots in coleslaw and a hand held spiraliser (sp?) For courgette noodles though.
> 
> As for slow cookers, having just eaten a previously made Bolognese where I lovingly sweated down the onions, carrots and celery then cooked out the tomato puree, reduced the red wine for depth of flavour... would it really be as nice if I just bunged it all in a pot?
> 
> One thing I could not do without is my mini chopper/processor. I use it at least once a week for making curry paste/herby pesto type sauce/piri-piri sauce and at other times fresh breadcrumbs etc


I'd very much doubt it, GN. I don't do Thai or Bolognese in a slow cooker. Anything casserole-y/Indian based curry goes in though. I also generally only use chicken thigh fillets in the slow cooker, not chicken breast, as they are much less dry. 

All of this kitchen talk makes me realise I need to tidy up the cupboards! You never know what you might find...!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin @BarneyBobCat I'm half inclined to get that grill.
The only thing stopping me is wondering whether I'll use it regularly or if it'll be a one use wonder then left to gather dust, like my Sandwich toast maker.

Gadgets I use all the time - microwave and slow cooker.
Frequently - rice cooker, jar opener
Sometimes - bigger slow cooker


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I might have to have a practice run of those brownies @BarneyBobCat do you think they would freeze ok?


They freeze beautifully and Much Nicer eaten straight out of the freezer!😋


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

great thread….. anyone remember my new coffee machine…. Well its now in the cupboard and will be finding a free home soon, what a waste of money


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im going to attempt a tomato based chicken and chorizo risotto today. Ate it at a local restaurant lately and it was absolutely amazing


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> great thread….. anyone remember my new coffee machine…. Well its now in the cupboard and will be finding a free home soon, what a waste of money


So hubby was right and it's crap? 😹


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> So hubby was right and it's crap? 😹



Annoyingly yes he was right 🙄


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

I think my coffee machine is my favourite kitchen gadget, I don't think I could live without it now! I have a Sage Barista Express which my OH bought me for my birthday in the 2020 lockdown. It was expensive, but I've used it pretty much every day since then. There's something quite wonderful about being able to make coffee shop type coffees at home  plus it saves me so much money as I don't feel the need to stop at a coffee shop on the way to work now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Im going to attempt a tomato based chicken and chorizo risotto today. Ate it at a local restaurant lately and it was absolutely amazing


Now I love food, most food but risotto is something I just can’t get my head round. Wet rice should only be used for rice pudding 😂


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I had a thought about the cheesecake @huckybuck do you like the no cook ones? I think that they're still really nice and I know that my mum makes and freezes them, then tops with fruit once defrosted. Maybe an option so that you can get it out the way before the event


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> I had a thought about the cheesecake @huckybuck do you like the no cook ones? I think that they're still really nice and I know that my mum makes and freezes them, then tops with fruit once defrosted. Maybe an option so that you can get it out the way before the event


I like both no cook and cook ones and was hoping to get them done, slice into portions and freeze so I literally just have to take them out on the day. Then a bowl of strawberries on the side so people can top themselves if they want. 

The only thing I am scared of is using gelatine or similar as I just can’t seem to get it right. 

Does your Mum have any recipe she particularly likes that I could try?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I like both no cook and cook ones and was hoping to get them done, slice into portions and freeze so I literally just have to take them out on the day. Then a bowl of strawberries on the side so people can top themselves if they want.
> 
> The only thing I am scared of is using gelatine or similar as I just can’t seem to get it right.
> 
> Does your Mum have any recipe she particularly likes that I could try?


Definitely no gelatin in the recipe my mum uses (I've only made it once). I'll get the recipe from her.
It's definitely up there in my favourite 70s/80s recipes and one of the only ones she still makes now. Chicken wrapped in bacon cooked with mushrooms and a tin of condensed mushroom soup is another... I thought it was so posh


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thought I’d share a recipe I make quite a lot (did it on Tuesday) that’s super quick and really tasty. Next time I make it I’ll take a pic.

Crab/Prawn spaghetti/linguine

Put the pasta on to cook. 

In a pan with a smidge of oil add some

Garlic
Fresh red/green chilli
Halved cherry toms 
Fresh prawns if using them 

Once softened add

A couple of chopped spring onions 
Pot of crab meat (mixed brown and white
The zest of a lemon 

Warm through then add a spoonful of pasta water when you drain the pasta.

Mix in the pasta and a big handful of
Fresh chopped parsley 
Squeeze in the juice of the lemon 
Season 

I can do this in the time it takes to cook the spaghetti and it’s scrummy.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Definitely no gelatin in the recipe my mum uses (I've only made it once). I'll get the recipe from her.
> It's definitely up there in my favourite 70s/80s recipes and one of the only ones she still makes now. Chicken wrapped in bacon cooked with mushrooms and a tin of condensed mushroom soup is another... I thought it was so posh


Thank you!! 
I remember a recipe Mum used to make which was chicken with a packet of onion soup mix, the juice from a tin of peaches and then the peaches added at the end. It was surprisingly tasty lol!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Now I love food, most food but risotto is something I just can’t get my head round. Wet rice should only be used for rice pudding 😂


Risotto is wonderful 😋 Rice pudding, on the other hand 🤢
Your risotto sounds great @BarneyBobCat . Are you making it up as you go along or do you have a recipe to share?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

lymorelynn said:


> Risotto is wonderful 😋 Rice pudding, on the other hand 🤢
> Your risotto sounds great @BarneyBobCat . Are you making it up as you go along or do you have a recipe to share?


I have a recipe that I found but Im adapting - will share it later with a photo as no doubt I will need to make more adaptions as I go along


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Here you go @huckybuck - sorry it's in old money and I'm told that a "very large" pot of double cream is what mum gets at xmas  , 2 x 600ml pots will suffice! You can tell she's not a precise cook 

_"Put 3/4 large packet digestive biscuits in a plastic bag and bash with rolling pin to crush. Add to 4ozs melted butter to make base and put in freezer for about half hour to make it hard before you put the topping on.

Mix 2oz icing sugar with 8oz full fat cream cheese and yolk of one egg. Beat with wooden spoon._
_Add juice of one small lemon and 2-3 drops of good vanilla essence (it goes runny). _- I would use extract
_
Whisk one very large double cream until goes stiff and almost dry. Gradually mix into the cheese mix. Put on the base and either freeze or at least make it very cold then put topping on. Either blackcurrant pie filling or squashed up frozen raspberries.
_
_Makes a big cheesecake."_

It is actually lovely with a tin blackcurrant pie filling on top! not even sure if you can buy that anymore, very 70s!


I also do a king prawn spaghetti as you describe, the only difference is I use normal onion and also have courgette in mine  In fact I have some raw king prawns in the freezer!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve made one of my favourite dinners for tomorrow night after work  I also like making it as I get to use my favourite Le Creuset pot

Mediterranean chicken orzo










I discovered it when I was being good and following SW properly. It’s a Pinch of Nom recipe - but has become adapted.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Here you go @huckybuck - sorry it's in old money and I'm told that a "very large" pot of double cream is what mum gets at xmas  , 2 x 600ml pots will suffice! You can tell she's not a precise cook
> 
> _"Put 3/4 large packet digestive biscuits in a plastic bag and bash with rolling pin to crush. Add to 4ozs melted butter to make base and put in freezer for about half hour to make it hard before you put the topping on.
> 
> ...


Oh thank you GN!!!
I think I can follow that just fine. I can do llbs and oz lol!!! I will give it a go at the weekend and post pics if all turns out ok.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Chicken and Chorizo Tomato Risotto with Parmesan


















Serves 4

*Ingredients*

2 whole (roughly 400g) Chicken breasts, seasoned with salt and black pepper
200g Arborio Rice
1000mL Chicken Stock
60g Chorizo diced to around 1/2cm chunks
400g Tin Chopped Tomatoes, blended until smooth
Tomato Paste
3 Garlic Cloves, crushed
1 Onion, diced
50g Parmesan, grated
*Method*

Make the stock and have in a pan on a low heat.
Heat olive oil in a frying pan, cook the chicken breasts whole for around 8 minutes, turning every 2 minutes. The chicken should be slightly under done. Leave to rest and cool. Once cool dice into 1cm chunks.
Whilst the chicken cooks, heat olive oil in a pot. Add the diced onions and sauté until translucent. Then add the crushed garlic and chorizo and cook for a couple of minutes.
Lower the temperature to a medium to low heat. Add the rice and cook for 1 minute until glistening.
Add the tomatoes and cook for 1 minute, then add some chicken stock.
Cook the risotto while stirring continuously until the stock is absorbed. Then add more stock and stir. Repeat until all the chicken stock is almost absorbed. Check the flavour during cooking and add tomato paste to taste - I added three teaspoons whilst the rice was cooking.
When the rice has almost cooked through, add the chicken to warm back up.
When the rice is cooked, season with salt and lots of black pepper, add the cheese and stir. Then serve in bowls with a little more grated parmesan over the top.
It was bloody lovely! And I made a portion for 4 so we have some for another day


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Chicken and Chorizo Tomato Risotto with Parmesan
> View attachment 575269
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks BBC - I'll be giving that a go 😋


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Chicken and Chorizo Tomato Risotto with Parmesan
> View attachment 575269
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great BBC if you like soggy rice 🤢


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tuna and veg pasta bake made with some pea protein pasta that @ewelsh kindly sent me to try.

When I had boiled the pasta I sniffed it and could tell it wasn’t normal pasta and it definitely cooked a bit quicker than normal too. But once in the sauce and bake you honestly couldn’t tell the difference. I’d def use it again. Now hoping it will keep me full tonight and stop me snacking!!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Risotto is my favourite, you can throw whatever you have left in and there are so many variations! Yours looks lovely @BarneyBobCat - I'm pretty sure I could adapt that to cook in the Ninja


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@BarneyBobCat Love risotto too.

Your pasta looks great @huckybuck that pasta should keep you full lots of protein too! I would eat that dish minus the tuna just add more veg, yummy I love basil


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Pea protein pasta - need to check that out.

@huckybuck I despise Tuna unfortunately so would have to give that dish a swerve


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Oh thank you GN!!!
> I think I can follow that just fine. I can do llbs and oz lol!!! I will give it a go at the weekend and post pics if all turns out ok.


Personally I would put the whole 320g pack of cheese in but if you taste along the way


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I got side tracked this evening so dinner is late (again!) Will try and remember to take a pic before scoffing it!

Btw red lentil pasta is also nice as long as you don't over cook it


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm another who doesn't 'get' risotto.
Would rather have proper fried rice!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Its very different to fried rice, both are really nice. Risotto is like a hug in a bowl - real comfort food


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Fried rice is delicious!!!! Texture and crispy. I like chocolate rice crispie cakes too. Risotto might be ok fried 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Fried rice is delicious!!!! Texture and crispy. I like chocolate rice crispie cakes too. Risotto might be ok fried 😂


Like Arancini?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Chicken kebabs and roast vegetable couscous 😋

I have enough couscous for another two lunches.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Chicken kebabs and roast vegetable couscous 😋
> 
> I have enough couscous for another two lunches.
> 
> View attachment 575273


Ooh that looks lovely!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Loving this thread!, I feel I may over share my bakes! Haven’t decided what to bake this weekend yet though…

as for gadgets… we’ll I’ve a few, I really like my air fryer, I thought it might be a bit “tacky” but it’s beautifully quick, good results and uses less electric!

anyone for a cucamelon whilst I’m here?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve never heard of a cucamelon @Willow_Warren so I’ve googled. Tastes like a lime dipped cucumber apparently, does it? Looks fun! I presume you grew them yourself?


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I tried to grow cucamelons once but didn’t get any. I think it wasn’t warm enough. Do they need a greenhouse? They look great.

I don’t consider coffee machines as gadgets - they are essential equipment. I have an espresso machine and a separate grinder.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

If a cucamelon is a cross between a cucumber and melon (going by the name) how has the lime taste crept in???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Willow_Warren you could try some brownie recipes for me with a view to freezing potential


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> @Willow_Warren you could try some brownie recipes for me with a view to freezing potential


Take it from me. They do freeze well and seriously good eaten straight out of the freezer! It's like when you eat chocolate from the fridge and you feel it melting in your mouth. Exactly like that 😋 
Also try and find a recipe with alcohol in. That is Seriously Yummy! My artisan baker used to sell it at Christmas but sadly, he's gone into teaching now


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My lunch


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I have frozen brownies in the past! They do freeze well… I have some white chocolate and raspberry blondies in the freezer at the moment… my freezer is pretty full…

cucamelons…well they taste a bit like… well cucumbers… I don’t get much of a lime taste to them. Here they are growing


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> My lunch
> 
> View attachment 575297
> 
> ...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

And you recommended steak restaurants! It was lush


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> And you recommended steak restaurants! It was lush



Husband eats meat, I just sit there nibbling salad 😂Always something on a menu for veggies these days. Glad you had a nice meal


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> Husband eats meat, I just sit there nibbling salad 😂Always something on a menu for veggies these days. Glad you had a nice meal


I saw they did a vegan steak. Sounded really lovely actually


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I had to freeze these so I'm claiming this fits with the cooking thread!

Aldi special - frozen Rasberry Mojito cocktail! Absolutely amazing and Barney approves too


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Saturday late lunch 😍









About 5 mins prep then about 15 in the ninja. I think it took 5 or 6 mins to pressurise.

Easy peasy chicken and veg risotto…it really IS a hug in a bowl. This is diced fresh chicken, stock cube, water, frozen peppers, onions, mushrooms and peas. Plus some paella flavouring.
What I also love about the ninja (or digital pressure cooker) is that you can cook your meat from frozen. So if you’re a ditz like me and forget to get out the day before… 










Might have a snooze now


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

_@Ali71 so does the ninja do stuff much quicker??? _


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

At the garden centre I tried a tray bake I hadn’t heard of before….Benedict slice. It was delicious. Shortbread bottom then jam and toasted almonds on top. Like a crunchy bake well really. It might be something to try to make if not too tricky.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Bloody weather!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Spicy stir fry tonight, yummy


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@huckybuck yes it does  I mainly use it for pressure cooking rather than the air fryer bit. You don't have to stand over the pot and stir as you would when using the hob for instance. You do have to wait for it to come up to pressure (and release it afterwards). The cats went nuts the first few times because it hisses very loudly but once they got used to it they don't flinch now. Same with the Aarke! (oh yes, another gadget we use daily, water carbonator). 

I have cooked a whole chicken in it, and also joints of gammon/beef etc. I've found a sheet with pressure cooking times, you can do so much with it but I just use the basics as I'm not a confident cook anyway. There are dedicated Ninja cookbooks and probably forums/groups!! 



https://m.ninjakitchen.com/include/pdf/chart-ninja-foodi-pressure-cooking.pdf


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Ali71 What if you forgot to release the pressure? It’s stuff like that I’m a bit scared of. Is there an alarm that lets you know when to do it?

We have the quooker so the cats are used to hisses (except when the CO2 canister blew off one day and went whizzing round the kitchen) so I think they’d be ok.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Bbq beef ribs, pork loin steak and Sausages. Not a vegetable in sight tonight sorry @ewelsh !!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

OMGOODNESS @BarneyBobCat 😂


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> @Ali71 What if you forgot to release the pressure? It’s stuff like that I’m a bit scared of. Is there an alarm that lets you know when to do it?
> 
> We have the quooker so the cats are used to hisses (except when the CO2 canister blew off one day and went whizzing round the kitchen) so I think they’d be ok.


If you are not standing over the Ninja when it finishes cooking and beeps at you, it will begin to do a slow release and goes into "keep warm" function  they are so easy to use x

Oh I'd love a Quooker, they look really handy


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Just asking for a friend… is making angel delight classed as cooking??!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Angel delight, I remember my Gran used to make me that IF I ate all my lunch. It’s in a packet isn’t it?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Butterscotch flavour was the best!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Just asking for a friend… is making angel delight classed as cooking??!


If you open a pack of cadburys buttons and put them on the top of the mixed angel delight in a decorative fashion it definitely counts.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I liked the strawberry flavour


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

This is a good example of my cookery skill. Singapore noodles and sweet and sour chicken take out for my dinner this evening 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had Prosecco for my dinner. 

That is all I have to say on the matter _hic_


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good Morning
I love my Panasonic 🥰 The kitchen smells amazing!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you ever tried gluten free bread @Ali71 or any other bakers? I do struggle with finding nice GF bread, its ok if toasted but otherwise its rubbery with a capital R


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Here’s my loaf… also a Panasonic bread maker (bought it about 12 years ago or something when Tesco were doing their Clubcard event)









Also did someone say potatoes? 1.5kg from one seed potato in a pot


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Have you ever tried gluten free bread @Ali71 or any other bakers? I do struggle with finding nice GF bread, its ok if toasted but otherwise its rubbery with a capital R


Sorry never tried a gluten free load/bread…


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We cannot have a bread maker - I would be even fatter than I already am! Fresh bread and Lurpak every day. Mmmmmmm. Yum!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Cheese & marmite twists for later during the footie. I’ll do some loaded nachos too, I bought some empanadas in Lidl and we are having pizza after the footie. We were going to have a takeaway but decided everyone would do that, so we’ve gone for plan b.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh those twists look amazing Mrs F!!! 

And @Willow_Warren did you make the granary from scratch??? It looks very tasty!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Marmite @Mrs Funkin 😱



😂


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@ewelsh I was given gluten free bread by mistake at a networking breakfast, it was hard going toasted! I found it heavy. I've not tried making a gluten free loaf but the breadmaker does have a program for it.... it looks kind of crumbly from the pictures?

@Mrs Funkin when I first got the breadmaker I was making a loaf a day lol...we were eating too much, with yes, lurpak, I bought loads of jams and my favourite - honey. Oh my word.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@huckybuck the loaf used some doves malthouse… some matthews Cotswold crunch them white! All just thrown in the bread maker for 5 hours!

Coconut and rum soaked fruit traybake??








It was too warm to cut up but I wanted to try it









and did someone mention milk frother?









Oh I’m stuffed now!! (Not sure 9 miles was enough to work all of this off)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Actual vegetables @ewelsh !

Mediterranean traybake


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice and colourfull @BarneyBobCat 


my light supper


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yummmy @Willow_Warren you are a good baker


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tonight's dinner - pheasant with summer fruits, apple and onion. It will be served with roast potatoes and cabbage 😋


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And washed down with a bottle of pink fizz 🥂


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That’s a special dinner @lymorelynn 
looks utterly delicious!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks a bit of a mess but was delicious.... Salmon and pea, herby pasta. Supposed to flake salmon through it but I hate overcooked salmon so mine was probably a bit under!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Looks a bit of a mess but was delicious.... Salmon and pea, herby pasta. Supposed to flake salmon through it but I hate overcooked salmon so mine was probably a bit under!
> 
> View attachment 575430


That pasta looks interesting!!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> That pasta looks interesting!!!


Even my son loves this, but he prefers it with grilled chicken breast. He's only started eating fish recently and he's 27


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You know when you’re already excited for your tea? That’s me today. The reason? It’s fajitas  

(now time for one of my favourite Dad jokes:

How do Mexican people keep warm?

The use chicken fajitas

(for heaters! Geddit? I know…I’ll get my coat  )


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You know when you’re already excited for your tea? That’s me today. The reason? It’s fajitas
> 
> (now time for one of my favourite Dad jokes:
> 
> ...


Ooh I do love a good fajita, in fact ANY mexican food really. Nachos, Tacos, quesadillas, burritos, enchiladas..._drool_. I could eat guacamole my the bucket load.

The only remotely Mexican joke I know is:

What do you call a cheese that doesn't belong to you?

NACHO CHEESE!


We're having a 'use up the veg in the veg drawer before it goes bad' & sausage traybake tonight 😅


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ahhh fridge scrapings dinner - I love a fridge scraping tea 

We are only having fajitas to save me throwing away the sour cream from yesterday’s football nachos, I cannot stand to chuck anything away!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh goodness… I’ve not had fajitas in ages! Gonna have to out that on the menu one day soon!

although like you say got to use all the ingredients up which means I end up eating sour cream and salsa for days!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Why did the Mexican throw his wife off the bridge? Tequila! (too-keel-her)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Leftovers for me for tea - Chicken and Chorizo risotto with bbq'd sausage!


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Anybody tried Gousto? We had a special offer on four boxes and I have to say I’m pretty impressed. Even full price it doesn’t seem extortionate but probably won’t continue it for very long. It’s good though!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Finally finished off the weekends BBQ food tonight! Good value for money


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catzz said:


> Anybody tried Gousto? We had a special offer on four boxes and I have to say I’m pretty impressed. Even full price it doesn’t seem extortionate but probably won’t continue it for very long. It’s good though!


I use Gousto and like it. I’ve tried a few different subscriptions but definitely think Gousto is the best of them. I tend to just order a box ad hoc now which I think is a nice option to have. I haven’t had a box in a while but come the Autumn will start again.

I wish they did a desert option though.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So I have decided to BBQ today after not knowing what really to do - we have to stay close to home so not much choice really. I've got a huge Sirloin Steak to cook and some Belly Pork slices. Will be doing some hassle back potatoes for the side and Im going to grill some pineapple - its delicious sliced into big chunks with a little oil and seasoning on. It goes a bit sweet and sour. And to help with my Wife's sciatica Im doing Champagne cocktails  My favourite is what we call an American - its a shot of bourbon, a splash of angostura bitters, a little dark brown sugar and then topped up with Champagne. Yummy!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh that sounds lovely!! 

We’ve the big family BBQ next weekend so I need

a) ideas for a couple of salads that potentially I could make up the day before.

b) ideas for veggie/pescatarian (had thought about poaching a couple of salmon sides and leaving cold) or doing something (simple) with halloumi

Along side that will just do some nice free range sausages and quarter pounders.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I think keep it simple when BBQ cooking for a crowd - avoid anything that can dry out quickly like pork and anything like chicken where you might actually kill someone! 

I am not the right person to ask about salad really but I do love a crispy house salad from the Coop with slices of chargrilled chicken breast - all pre packed and really cheap so you can just throw it all together. I like to put a swirl of Mayo over the top and a few turns of the black pepper mill. 

I'm definitely not the right person to ask about veggies!  I have done tray bakes on the BBQ - peppers, potatoes, red onion, garlic, basil, chilli flakes, balsamic and seasoning. Really nice but I suspect I'm not very adventurous for an actual veggie. 

The only fish I like is cooked Alla Scotland.... i.e. deep fried!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Like the Champagne and pineapple part @BarneyBobCat I dread to think what your butchers bill is 😧 happy BBQ hope Mrs BBC sciatica calms down soon, thats so painful. Does she sit down a lot for her job?



I can help with the vegan and veggie, you wont struggle at all Clare you are a good cook, you will find either everyone turns flipping veggie or they will avoid it like the plague.

Easy big hits for me are
Easy pre cooked:
roasted veg, lots of olive oil, capers, cooked lentils ( buy a packet ready done ) then add tones of homemade chunky pesto.

Green salad - Any green beans, broccoli, asparagus, peas, walnuts with a good pesto

roasted cauliflower, pomegranat, nuts dates and drizzle with mint dressing

Really easy salads;
Pear, rocket salad with feta crumbled on top.

Chunky fresh beetroot with shredded carrot and optional currants add a little apple juice.

Sweet corn salad


Must admit I love to mix my veg, salads and fruit all together, makes it more interesting, just have good dips and loads of balsamic dressing! 


If you want more interesting recipes just ask but I’m sure all the above will be fine, if its green stick it in 😂


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Like the Champagne and pineapple part @BarneyBobCat I dread to think what your butchers bill is 😧 happy BBQ hope Mrs BBC sciatica calms down soon, thats so painful. Does she sit down a lot for her job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are FAB @ewelsh!!! 

Will def do a couple of them - thinking the green and lentil and maybe pear. They are making my mouth water lol!

Is there anything you could suggest to do with the halloumi pieces and would they work on a BBQ?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

BBQ Halloumi burgers, are yummy, I do halloumi, big mushrooms, beef tomatoes and chili sauce

Or halloumi, red onion & tomatoes burger. Make sure you rub olive oil either side of the halloumi or they will stick to the BBQ ( same applies to grill or pan cooking )

Halloumi ssewers are nice too, mix it up hallo, tomatoes, mushroom, onion, pepper then add fresh basil 😄

also corn on the cob
mixed peppers burgers, even asparagus is nice BUT all veggies mustn’t be cooked same time as the meat or after the meat, a veggie WILL be able to taste the blood 😂 just buy a disposable BBQ and stick it down the bottom end of the garden 😂


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Had another idea for you, POKE bowls they keep fresh in the fridge for a few days, just get them air tight, so easy, look lovely and bright, shows some effort has gone into them, so if you know how many Vegans you have coming, you can be super prepared then whip out a pre done Poke bowl for them.

I like Black rice, lettuce, avocado, edamam, spring onion, red cabbage mango all topped with pine nuts and loads of soy sauce or balsamic 

here are some idea for your veggies, vegans or pescatarians 





























Dessert has to be BBQ bananas with chocolate buttons in them 😋


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well this is dangerous… I’ve eaten a huge chunk already  and I really want some more!!

just out of the bread maker so it’s not true focaccia, bit more like a normal bread roll. Might try and make a “proper” one next time!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I just slice halloumi and do them two mins each side on the BBQ. Salmon fillets in foil parcels, nothing added, barely ten minutes. A whole side would be nice in a foil parcel I bet

Salads, a couple of my faves are:

1) quarters of beetroot (the vacuum packed ones), with goats cheese with leaves (any salad bag with baby spinach works nicely)

2) black beans (400g tin), small tin sweetcorn, cherry toms, red onion, avocado, coriander and a big old squeeze of lime

3) watermelon, crumbled feta, red onion, cucumber (seeded), leaves, optional additional kalamata olives

Oooh I’m starving now. When are we all popping in the teleporter for a Cat Chat BBQ then?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(Obviously you’ll need to scale the amounts for the number of guests! I only put the tin sizes for folk to figure out quantities)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh thank you Mrs F 
I do like the sound of the Mexican bean salad and I reckon that could be made the day before too. 

And I’d forgotten about a watermelon salad - easy enough to make in the morning I reckon.

I think I will pre do the halloumi slices and drizzle with honey then I don’t have to worry too much about cross contamination. Sake

The poke bowls sound great but I reckon with all the salads there should be enough for the veggies (no vegan)

It’s looking like in the 30s on the day so actually the less cooking the better!

Had a result with 1 desert as a lovely cousin has offered to bring one. So I reckon I only need to do one and a big bowl of strawberries with mini meringues and cream on the side.

After the disaster of the brownies I am now thinking chocolate biscuit cake or rocky road but don’t know how suitable this is for freezing..


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh thank you Mrs F
> I do like the sound of the Mexican bean salad and I reckon that could be made the day before too.
> 
> And I’d forgotten about a watermelon salad - easy enough to make in the morning I reckon.
> ...


I often make the Mexican one the day before...just add the avocado just prior to serving.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

This looks nice HB. Its in the Ocado magazine


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> This looks nice HB. Its in the Ocado magazine
> View attachment 575732
> 
> View attachment 575733


Gosh I could eat that now it looks so delish!!! Thanks BBC x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So I managed to finally bake today. 

One New York baked cheesecake with extra lemon and a Rocky Road sort of biscuit cake with maltesers, pecan and honeycomb bits. 

Both are in the fridge to cut up and freeze later. So chuffed with the cheesecake as it didn’t crack! But I hope that doesn’t mean it’s overcooked!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wouldn’t upload…


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well my baking today was mixed at best! I make quiche, but the pastry was so short I really struggled to roll it out I had to patch up all the holes.

Then the red velvet cupcakes… the recipe said it made 12, I halved to recipe but still made 10… but they were still too full so sort of rose and then collapsed (except the 10th one which had less mixture). Then somehow the soft cheese frosting curdled… (I don’t make soft cheese frosting often so not sure why). Need to use a bit more food colouring next time, there’s only a tinge of pink inside)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I cannot make pastry as my hands are too warm (or at least that's what my granny told me years ago!)...so you're a better woman than me, Hannah! I do love a homemade quiche though. Yum.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> Well my baking today was mixed at best! I make quiche, but the pastry was so short I really struggled to roll it out I had to patch up all the holes.
> 
> Then the red velvet cupcakes… the recipe said it made 12, I halved to recipe but still made 10… but they were still too full so sort of rose and then collapsed (except the 10th one which had less mixture). Then somehow the soft cheese frosting curdled… (I don’t make soft cheese frosting often so not sure why). Need to use a bit more food colouring next time, there’s only a tinge of pink inside)
> 
> ...


It’s the heat!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

My pastry is can be hit and miss… I can make good pastry, shoe leather or very short pastry! I just can’t chose which I make on any given day! (I used to work for a pastry manufacturer, but that didn’t help!!)

anyhow… I have a confession… I have bought a new bread maker! Mine doesn’t have the seed dispenser or the hook for rye.. so I’ve bought one that includes these things!! Very naughty…


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

My favourite salad is a variation on a waldorf... along the same lines as @ewelsh I like fruit in with my salad. I saw one on Insta the other day which was mixed with natural yoghurt and dill, which looked amazing. Total greek yoghurt or similar would work? Chopped apple, walnuts, dates, celery, cucumber and peppers. The advice she gave for making in advance was to salt the cucumbers and leave in the fridge separately and rinse/add before serving. 

@ewelsh I love big flat mushrooms, veggie kebabs with pepper and mediterranean veg,maybe with some halloumi on those @huckybuck?

I'm sure it will be lovely whatever you serve


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

What's a good salad or light lunch to have in the heat? One without fruit in it 😄
I like putting blanched green beans and edemame in my tuna salad but doing lunch for mum and dad on Saturday... not sure tinned tuna is appropriate!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tomato, mozzarella, avocado (maybe rocket) and basil with a balsamic vinegar drizzled on top! My favourite.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> Like the Champagne and pineapple part @BarneyBobCat I dread to think what your butchers bill is 😧 happy BBQ hope Mrs BBC sciatica calms down soon, thats so painful. Does she sit down a lot for her job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've screened grabbed these to make! I love a good salad, but always find myself going back to the same old same old. Thanks @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

GingerNinja said:


> What's a good salad or light lunch to have in the heat? One without fruit in it 😄
> I like putting blanched green beans and edemame in my tuna salad but doing lunch for mum and dad on Saturday... not sure tinned tuna is appropriate!



This is a quick lovely salad Jennifer Ansiton loves this

All in one bowl_
Quinoa
Chickpeas
Chopped cucumber
Red onion
Mint
Coriander
Roasted nuts ( pine nuts or chopped almonds ) 
covered by salad dressing


lots of protein in that, very filling. I add boiled eggs to this for my husbands salad.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha, I would love that salad @ewelsh but as it's for ma and pa I would be leaving most of the ingredients out for them! I would do puy lentil and feta if they were that daring 
I had thought of doing chicken souvlaki but do not even want to grill but I do have a couple of large chicken breasts that I can cut lengthwise and marinade in the same way and griddle them for a few minutes to go with my favourite green salad and herby new potatoes.
As they are just up for the day I'm doing them a dinner lunch so if mum doesn't feel like cooking in the evening, they can just have something on toast  (they live 2.5 hours away). Means I have the excuse of cheese and crackers for evening dinner too!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@GingerNinja 😂 My Gran would say “ what is that” or “ I would like that if I was a Rabbit“ 😂

Do you have any butcher who cook chicken on the spit? That would save you a lot of time and heat.. good old roast chicken, new potatoes, spot of coleslaw and salad will do the trick here 😂


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am off to cook my leek sausages, never tried them before but I am experimenting with different things as I have my nieces coming to stay, both are Vegan. I will let you all know the outcome, especially @huckybuck for her BBQ


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

They look nice! I like the Cauldron Lincolnshire and Cumberland sausages


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Good grief you lot are amazing at what you cook/ eat.

I used to bring back angel delight sachets when I visited the UK. Strawberry. Eaten with fluffy cream and hundreds and thousands. Yum.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I can confirm the vegan sausages were ok actually, not meat like at all just very herby ( is that a word) plus not full of wheat. I think they will pass young adults approval.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am on my knees.
I cooked


2 sides of salmon (baked with dill, lemon and white wine)
Halloumi with smoked paprika (will be deizzled
the green veg for my green veg salad (pea, bean, asparagus, courgette, broccoli made a pea and mint pesto dressing with lemon)
stuff for my lentil salad; bacon bits, sofrito, lentils, added sun blush toms and a vinaigrette
grape, apple, walnut, celery salad with mustard creme fraiche
greek salad minus feta
chopped up the watermelon and cucumbers ready to add mint and feta tomorrow
chopped up pears, ready to add rocket and walnuts and feta tomorrow.
plated everything I could inc the chocolate biscuit cake and cheesecake from freezer
made a Memphis BBQ rub and marinated my chicken
bagged up sausages and burgers

Cleaned up a bit although need to do it tomorrow really and clean myself up while I’m at it 🙄


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I am on my knees.
> I cooked
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you deserve a sit down with a glass of something cold! Hope it all goes well tomorrow...  x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, sounds fabulous. Any veggies will be so impressed with your thoughtful salads, most of the time people just give coleslaw tomatoes lettuce and grated carrot with pesto pasta 😂 I would be in heaven with your food @huckybuck 

Now relax and have a drink, you deserve it. Hope tomorrow goes well. 

Will we get photos? X


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Good BBQ yesterday - proper meat feast. Korean pork belly was amazing, pork ribs which I dry rubbed then glazed, burgers and potatoes. Absolutely lovely


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Good BBQ yesterday - proper meat feast. Korean pork belly was amazing, pork ribs which I dry rubbed then glazed, burgers and potatoes. Absolutely lovely


No photo for eWelsh? 😸


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I am on my knees.
> I cooked
> 
> 
> ...


Just popping in the teleporter…save me a sausage please @huckybuck 

Hope it all goes brilliantly, it sounds delicious.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cheesecake and chocolate biscuit slices.
Halloumi and Salmon and all the salads!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Sirloin steak and Risotto Milanese


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Risotto looks lovely @BarneyBobCat 👍


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sirloin steak and Risotto Milanese
> View attachment 576057



Erm...stupid question, is beef hot when it's only cooked a bit? Or hot just on the outside?

(I've not tried proper beefsteak, just mince or slow còoked casserole type)


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Jaf you do make me chuckle  yes the beef is hot if cooked medium rare.

I do wonder why @BarneyBobCat cooks so much on the BBQ but has such small portions! I'm obviously a pig! ( Although a lot of my plate is usually veg 😜)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Jaf said:


> Erm...stupid question, is beef hot when it's only cooked a bit? Or hot just on the outside?
> 
> (I've not tried proper beefsteak, just mince or slow còoked casserole type)


Yep, I cooked it to 56C in the middle so it was done medium and very tender


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@huckybuck those salads look amazing! I hope that you haven't melted though


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

GingerNinja said:


> @Jaf you do make me chuckle  yes the beef is hot if cooked medium rare.
> 
> I do wonder why @BarneyBobCat cooks so much on the BBQ but has such small portions! I'm obviously a pig! ( Although a lot of my plate is usually veg 😜)


I love BBQing! But this was done in a frying pan and then oven today. 

Yesterday however we had Korean pork belly, a rack of ribs, potatoes, burger in a bun and grilled pineapple seasoned and drizzled with honey after cooking - I was a pig!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> @Jaf you do make me chuckle  yes the beef is hot if cooked medium rare.
> 
> I do wonder why @BarneyBobCat cooks so much on the BBQ but has such small portions! I'm obviously a pig! ( Although a lot of my plate is usually veg 😜)


I've never ordered a steak as I'd need it cremated and even I know that chefs hate that!

My aunt ordered tuna a couple of years ago...it was raw! She asked them to cook it and actually they were really nice about it.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jaf said:


> I've never ordered a steak as I'd need it cremated and even I know that chefs hate that!
> 
> My aunt ordered tuna a couple of years ago...it was raw! She asked them to cook it and actually they were really nice about it.


I'm another who prefers her food cooked


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Jaf said:


> I've never ordered a steak as I'd need it cremated and even I know that chefs hate that!
> 
> My aunt ordered tuna a couple of years ago...it was raw! She asked them to cook it and actually they were really nice about it.


You are entitled to have your meat cooked to how you like it 

I don't like pink lamb (I'm not keen on lamb at all actually) and on another side I hate overcooked salmon, would rather have it under cooked.

We all like things differently and there's nothing wrong in that!

I would make you eat veg though 😉


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't think I've eaten lamb. Definitely not eaten salmon. Oh well. I do eat fish fingers! White bread sarnie with ketchup. Yummy.

Now if you could work out a way for me to eat veggies that'd be fab! I think at the moment I'm more likely to eat cat food than veggies.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The customer is always right - chefs wont mind doing it the way you like it, maybe in France they would complain but nowhere else. I did actually aim for my steak to be more well done but my thermometer must have lied to me


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> The customer is always right - chefs wont mind doing it the way you like it, maybe in France they would complain but nowhere else. I did actually aim for my steak to be more well done but my thermometer must have lied to me



Many moons ago, when I was waitressing, I used to dread it when people ordered steak, the well done ones were fine, but you’d always get the odd smarty pants who would say ” I want my steak blue” I would say “ are you sure Sir” they would say “ yes“ 🙄 then every time I put the order in the very temperamental chef would start complaining and do the steak blue…. and every time the customer would say ” I can’t eat it like that, you’ve just cut its head off and put it on a plate”. I wont repeat what the chef used to say when I returned the steak, the air would be blue, pans would start flying, once he even threw one steak on the floor stamped on it then put back it in the pan. I couldn’t look at that customer when took it back. So your wrong @BarneyBobCat some chefs do mind 😂 so think on next time everyone who returns food back to the kitchen… also never have drinks with ice in a bar…… lets not go there 🤭


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Tortelloni bollognese with BNCs special tomato sauce


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you make your own pasta @BarneyBobCat


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes but not very well! Tonights was Jamie Oliver fresh pasta - hes slightly better than me 😋

I don't have a pasta machine so mine can be a little variable in the thickness - its always nice but is it worth the effort? I kind of think of pasta like homemade bread - its lovely but effort vs how cheap it is from an actual professional?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Talking of pasta, when we had our American guests we were talking about pasta (don't ask!) and she was telling me about radiatori - which we don't get here in the UK (or I've never seen it at least). Anyway, I was in Aldi yesterday and accidentally stumbled across Armoniche pasta - which is very similar. So I bought a bag and will see if it really is as good with pesto as she says


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Talking of pasta, when we had our American guests we were talking about pasta (don't ask!) and she was telling me about radiatori - which we don't get here in the UK (or I've never seen it at least). Anyway, I was in Aldi yesterday and accidentally stumbled across Armoniche pasta - which is very similar. So I bought a bag and will see if it really is as good with pesto as she says


I've just googled it (to see what it actually is) and it's available from Amazon, Ocado 😉


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> I've just googled it (to see what it actually is) and it's available from Amazon, Ocado 😉


I don't have Ocado any longer and it's not Aldi priced on amazon


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Talking of pasta, when we had our American guests we were talking about pasta (don't ask!) and she was telling me about radiatori - which we don't get here in the UK (or I've never seen it at least). Anyway, I was in Aldi yesterday and accidentally stumbled across Armoniche pasta - which is very similar. So I bought a bag and will see if it really is as good with pesto as she says


I might be able to get you a bag of radiators Mrs F as I think they do it on Ocado!!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I might be able to get you a bag of radiators Mrs F as I think they do it on Ocado!!!!


Radiators HB? 😸


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well all this talk of pasta I’m tempted to try and make my own again (must be about 15 years since I last tried). I have a pasta machine and the attachment for the Kenwood chef (the later I have never used but I acquired it for free).

yesterday I had some rye and chocolate cookies in the oven by 6.30 (just fancied baking before work and the recipe was in the side of the packet).










and for the first year in quite a few I’m having a good tomato harvest (last few years blight had gotten them)









Giving a few away… but would be good to see if I could preserve some dried ones or something. I’ll make soup for the freezer if I get enough large ones.

I’m going to catch up on the rest of the forum later… just don’t have time during the week at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Radiators HB? 😸


That’s how it was named, Sban, as they look like radiators  the ones I got are named after accordians believe it or not.

You’re very kind @huckybuck thank you but I believe the armoniche are a suitable substitute in recipes calling for radiators  I got them in an attempt to make at least one meat free meal per week. Not sure husband will go for pesto pasta but I shall try…!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Wow loving this thread 😍😍. Not been around for a few weeks and just catching up. I have difficulty on trying some new recipes as my OH is wheat free (which believe it or not is different to gluten free 😳) and yeast free so that rules out a lot of processed food and bread!

We eat quite a bit of fish, had a lovely fish curry last night with cod and prawns in from The Spicery Curry Legend Book. Does anyone else use their recipes? Would definitely recommend if you love your curry 😍😍😍.

They do BBQand veggie options too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Family BBQ today so I made a vegan lemon drizzle cake specially for my son's partner as she always seems to miss out when it comes to puddings. It looks good and was really easy to do. I hope it tastes as good 😋 There's gin in the drizzle too 😊


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh all these treats look fab!

That cake looks like it’s from a bakery @lymorelynn

Tomatoes are amazing @Willow_Warren what about doing some Sunblush to keep for the winter?

@Mrs Funkin
If ever you’d like me to get anything from Ocado I wouldn’t mind at all - I have a delivery every week!
What about pasta puttanesca or chilli and crab for a meat free meal. Both are punchy enough not to miss meat.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Family BBQ today so I made a vegan lemon drizzle cake specially for my son's partner as she always seems to miss out when it comes to puddings. It looks good and was really easy to do. I hope it tastes as good 😋 There's gin in the drizzle too 😊
> View attachment 576240



BIG yummy, I would love that cake and probably eat the lot @lymorelynn especially with gin in it


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've not got a sweet tooth and prefer savoury but I do love a bit of lemon drizzle with a hot cup of tea! It looks scrumptious @lymorelynn


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I just made American style Mac 'n' cheese, as per our American pal's recipe. I think our cheddar is too strong, so next time will reduce the amount of cheese but overall, excellent. Unless you're on a diet...!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Love a bit of Mac and cheese but it has to be with a good strong British cheddar and usually some smoked bacon bits too lol!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I just made American style Mac 'n' cheese, as per our American pal's recipe. I think our cheddar is too strong, so next time will reduce the amount of cheese but overall, excellent. Unless you're on a diet...!


Recipe please!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

170g macaroni
180g evaporated milk
170g cheese (though I'd use a bit less cheese next time, it was very cheesy, I think American cheese is not as strong. Or maybe just normal cheddar, not mature, anyway, I digress...)

Just cover the macaroni with cold water, salt it, bring to boil stirring a lot, cook for 6 minutes, most of the water will go but do not drain it - the starch helps the sauce. Add the evaporated milk, bring to boil, still stirring continuously, add the cheese, turn it down and cook for another couple of minutes until it's all melted and lovely. The key seems to be to keep stirring  

A lot of calories - but exactly as American Mac n cheese is.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> ever you’d like me to get anything from Ocado I wouldn’t mind at all - I have a delivery every week!
> What about pasta puttanesca or chilli and crab for a meat free meal. Both are punchy enough not to miss meat.


Oh dear. I hadn't heard of puttanesca before so googled it.
It means erm........in the style of a whore. Or 'stinking whore'.
Dont know what to say now really...


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Cully said:


> Oh dear. I hadn't heard of puttanesca before so googled it.
> It means erm........in the style of a whore. Or 'stinking whore'.
> Dont know what to say now really...
> View attachment 576308


We went to Bruges many years ago and I wanted to get everyone in the mood so googled Belgian breakfast to see what we could have.
I don't recommend what came up in Google results


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> Oh dear. I hadn't heard of puttanesca before so googled it.
> It means erm........in the style of a whore. Or 'stinking whore'.
> Dont know what to say now really...
> View attachment 576308


I knew it as Tart’s spaghetti 😂


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have found a new recipe, sounds lovely with a curry or just with your favorite dips, high in protein and low fat.

Soak red split lentils in water over night
Drain water add to blender
add green chili ( amount optional ) ginger, touch of salt and Tbs water
mix to fine batter with pourable consistency
add coriander and give quick stir, rest for 5 mins

pour 1/3 cup batter and spread to 5-6 inch pancake
medium heat for 2-3mins each side
add a few drops of oil to each side
Sprinkle more corriander


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well @ewelsh you will be proud of me, I found a veggie recipe I liked the sound of, so made it on Wednesday and had it for tea tonight, with a Naan bread.

I subbed spinach for the kale and next time I’d have it a bit more spicy - but it was tasty 

Coconut lentil curry, link here:









Coconut Lentil Curry Bowl Recipe


This Coconut Curry Lentil Bowl is a vegan, gluten-free easy dinner recipe that comes together in about 30 minutes. It's healthy comfort food!




happyhealthymama.com


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

That looks lovely Mrs F 😋
I do love lentils and chickpeas,!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That looks fab @Mrs Funkin 
I started adding coconut milk to curries when I had my Gousto box and it adds such a lovely flavour. 
I like lentils and chick peas and spinach (nicer than kale) so will definitely try this.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh excellent @Mrs Funkin I have very similar when we have curry night, Good for you and so good for you as its full of natural protein…A* for @Mrs Funkin 😄


You will find Red lentils always stuck in the back of cupboards when they are so good for you. Come winter when you are doing winter casseroles, or soups, soak you lentils over night in water, rinse and pop them in your casserole, you wont really know they are in the dish but they are packed with protein and will fill you up more. 


I love coconut anything @huckybuck have you tried drinking coconut milk? Lovely on a hot day, loads of ice, mint leaves. Yum


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Love coconut water @ewelsh it’s so refreshing but can’t stand the ones with bits lol!!
Some are better than others - the pink juice is definitely the nicest.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Coconut milk is yummy but also super loaded with calories!!!!
Enjoyable though😹


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's the meal plan by Jessie Inchauspé aka Glucose Goddess as asked by @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Minuscule said:


> Here's the meal plan by Jessie Inchauspé aka Glucose Goddess as asked by @huckybuck


Just had a quick scan through and I’m really interested and impressed. I like the fact she has a shopping list and you do all the meal prep in one go so it’s just a case of assembling. I might have to get the book too as I am someone with a sweet tooth who really suffers with cravings and dips in blood sugar etc


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

@huckybuck The book would definitely help and there is her instagram account as well for extra advice (@GlucoseGoddess). It's quite fun as well because she and her "community" try foods in different settings and you can see the impact on the glucose curve. I mean, it's not an exact science but it's nice to understand how different factors can impact your glucose rate.
The book helps you to understand how it works in your body and why said hack will help.

I found the plan is very clear and well done too! I don't think I'll follow it for now because I'm living with my parents so cooking is not the same but why not when I'm alone! Also I would adjust with some advice from my naturopath, I would replace some chicken meals with sardines (for the omega-3 intake). But all in all, every advice I get goes into the same direction so that's great!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Sausage and bean casserole


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sausage and bean casserole
> 
> View attachment 577202



Think I could just eat that now!!

I baked some rolo cookies! They are ok but some went a fully shape as the goo oozed out of the little rolo I used! There were 6 but I ate 2, there more dough in the fridge.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

This looks awful but actually tastes good!

Curried cauliflower and chickpea soup. After blending a third of it, it tasted a bit earthy from the chickpeas so I added peas and it worked


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

I finally made houmous


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I know we have to move on but I feel quite disappointed tonight that Bake Off has started. I wish they’d delayed it a week. It just doesn’t seem right this evening.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I know we have to move on but I feel quite disappointed tonight that Bake Off has started. I wish they’d delayed it a week. It just doesn’t seem right this evening.


Don't they normally repeat it? I think it's on at the weekend. I'd check but don't have next weeks tv mag yet.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@huckybuck , just checked and it's to be repeated on Sunday, channel 4 @ 1.35pm.









Oh, sorry, I thought you meant you had missed it, not that you were upset it was on last night.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

In The Ivy for lunch, been here a few times before but especially nice today. Sourdough to start with salted butter and of course, a salted espresso martini. Then Mrs BNC had Fish n Chips whilst I had a duck Kerlan curry. Delish!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> In The Ivy for lunch, been here a few times before but especially nice today. Sourdough to start with salted butter and of course, a salted espresso martini. Then Mrs BNC had Fish n Chips whilst I had a duck Kerlan curry. Delish!
> View attachment 577404
> 
> View attachment 577405
> ...


Ooh that’s dead posh BBC!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Bbq pork belly and garlic salt potatoes


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh those potatoes look delicious!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Made the Queen’s favourite cake today. Was saving it for Monday but ended up starting it tonight!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

The spuds n pork look really tasty @BarneyBobCat . 
So does your cake @huckybuck . Is that the fridge cake?
I bet it doesn't last until Monday


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Cully that’s it!!! I made 2 (whole one is left for neighbour) the other one I’ve sliced into bars. We’ve eaten a bar each already whoops!!!

It’s got crushed rich tea and digestives, pecans and maltesers in it.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum (4 mo ago)

I love this thread idea! Once I've moved and actually have white goods I shall contribute because I don't think a Big Mac really counts as cooking!


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

This morning breakfast, yummy!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Yum yum


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yum yum
> View attachment 577492


Arghhhh my absolute favourite dinner ever!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yum yum


Erm, question. What's the thing on the meat? And the grated orange stuff, is it swede?

I adore yorkies, often eat more of them than spuds.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Jaf said:


> Erm, question. What's the thing on the meat? And the grated orange stuff, is it swede?
> 
> I adore yorkies, often eat more of them than spuds.


Its sausage stuffing - a little disk of it that has been fried I would say. and the grated orange is carrot and swede mash - really lovely and buttery


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Now I know how you appreciate a good food photo @BarneyBobCat so I’m putting my lunch here. Went out for bestie’s birthday to a Michelin starred restaurant called The Woodspeen! So lovely and posh.

I had chicken and black pudding terrine, with brown sauce and pickles. Then husband and I had beef wellington with truffle and truffle emulsion - the board contained tenderstem with bearnaise, Parmesan croquettes and an extra little pastry topper with delicious jus. It was blooming lovely!

I also had a roasted pineapple colada. The little round of pineapple was toasted in the most thin layer of crunchy sugar, so good.

Very full (and poor!) now! We always used to go to posh places and just don’t any longer, so it makes it even nicer to go somewhere like this.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

You've all probably gathered that I know very little about food. Here is something to make you laugh: talking on the phone this afternoon, dinner is discussed and it's marrow. My first horrified thought is bone marrow! They're actually having vegetable marrow (or is it fruit?).

I'm having jacket potato (not the skin) and ham pizza. And a gallon of cola.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’d rather eat bone marrow @Jaf than the vegetable that is marrow!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin that dinner looks amazing! I would happily just have the croquettes and broccoli!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh @Mrs Funkin that Wellington is making me drool!!! It looks fabulous. So glad you had a lovely time.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

This is not pretty restaurant food but was delicious all the same.... I made my "pie/hot pot" yesterday but was not hungry by the time it was done so had it tonight . Chicken, leek and mushroom as per @huckybuck .
Might not be pretty but was pure comfort!
Another in the freezer for another day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That looks yummy GN. Do you make just a white sauce, then chicken/mush added?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh that looks so tasty @GingerNinja and I bet it’s nicer the second day anyway!!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That looks yummy GN. Do you make just a white sauce, then chicken/mush added?


Just leeks, garlic and mushrooms softened in a bit of butter. Chicken stock, a teaspoon or two of wholegrain mustard and a couple of dollops of crème fraiche along with the cooked chicken. In this case drumsticks because I couldn't get thighs.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum (4 mo ago)

My beans on toast tonight was not worthy of a photo!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Do you know what I love about a posh dinner? The fact that everything is seasoned, I can't stand that they've made salt such a demon, so that so many folk don't use it now. It was so delicious. Even the bread was amazing, with butter with sea salt on the top


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

That looks lovely @Mrs Funkin , I would have had the Angus steak I think


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure why I bought it other than it was black but just had charcoal activated sourdough toast with peach jam for breakfast. Tastes the same as normal sourdough lol!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

OMG Just the visual alone would put me off @huckybuck 😹


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lordy! The only thing that should be that colour is black pudding.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Does anyone have a recipe for vegetarian or vegan chilli? I ate one a couple of weeks ago at a restaurant and it was amazing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for vegetarian or vegan chilli? I ate one a couple of weeks ago at a restaurant and it was amazing


I’m not a huge chilli fan but Mr HB loves it on a jacket potato. I tend to cheat though and use a jar or sauce. It actually tastes amazing and you can use cooked beans or lentils or try it with Quorn mince or a combination of the above. I tend to cook chopped onion or sofrito first then the mince and then add the chilli. The cooked beans or lentils at the end. 

Top it off with some nice grated strong cheddar.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

My cake this week was not photo worthy… it was a very moist fruit cake with fresh apple. but it sank slightly in the middle (I halved the recipe so wasn’t sure how king it would take to cook and as such opened the oven too soon).

But roast season is upon us and I whisked up some Yorkshire puddings


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> I’m not a huge chilli fan but Mr HB loves it on a jacket potato. I tend to cheat though and use a jar or sauce. It actually tastes amazing and you can use cooked beans or lentils or try it with Quorn mince or a combination of the above. I tend to cook chopped onion or sofrito first then the mince and then add the chilli. The cooked beans or lentils at the end.
> 
> Top it off with some nice grated strong cheddar.
> 
> View attachment 577739


They have it on Ocado! Thanks HB


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for vegetarian or vegan chilli? I ate one a couple of weeks ago at a restaurant and it was amazing


I have a pulled pork chilli recipe that I have used with tinned jackfruit instead. Was good (but not as nice as the pork!).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@BarneyBobCat 

I have done this one a few times, I like it but I add what ever veg I have thats going off normally peppers oR cauliflower



3 tbsp olive oil
2 sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into medium chunks 
2 tsp smoked paprika
2 tsp ground cumin
1 onion, chopped 
2 carrots, chopped 
2 celery sticks, chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1-2 tsp chilli powder (depending on how hot you like it)
1 tsp dried oregano
1 tbsp tomato purée
1 red pepper, cut into chunks 
2 x 400g cans chopped tomatoes
400g can black beans, drained 
400g can kidney beans, drained 
lime wedges, guacamole, rice and coriander to serve 
*Method*

STEP 1
Heat the oven to 200C/180C fan/gas 6. Put the sweet potato in a roasting tin and drizzle over 1½ tbsp oil, 1 tsp smoked paprika and 1 tsp ground cumin. Give everything a good mix so that all the chunks are coated in spices, season with salt and pepper, then roast for 25 mins until cooked.
STEP 2
Meanwhile, heat the remaining oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat. Add the onion, carrot and celery. Cook for 8-10 mins, stirring occasionally until soft, then crush in the garlic and cook for 1 min more. Add the remaining dried spices and tomato purée. Give everything a good mix and cook for 1 min more.
STEP 3
Add the red pepper, chopped tomatoes and 200ml water. Bring the chilli to a boil, then simmer for 20 mins. Tip in the beans and cook for another 10 mins before adding the sweet potato. Season to taste then serve with lime wedges, guacamole, rice and coriander. Will keep, in an airtight container in the freezer, for up to three months.
*To make in a slow cooker*
Heat the oil in a large frying pan over a medium heat. Add the onion, carrot and celery. Cook for 8-10 mins, stirring occasionally until soft, then crush in the garlic, tip in the sweet potato chunks and cook for 1 min more. Add all the dried spices, oregano and tomato purée, cook for 1 min, then tip into a slow cooker.
Add the red pepper and chopped tomatoes. Give everything a good stir then cook on low for 5 hrs. Stir in the beans and cook for another 30 mins to 1 hr. Season to taste and serve with lime wedges, guacamole, rice and coriander.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Whilst researching vegetarian Chilli Ive been recommended this one too @ewelsh :









Homemade Vegetarian Chili


This simple vegetarian chili recipe tastes incredible! It's easy to make with basic pantry ingredients, vegetables and spices. Gluten free and easily vegan.




cookieandkate.com





Still haven't made one but might try yours tomorrow


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats nice, bit more spicy than mine but easy enough. I do huge batches, it freezes well actually.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I always make this when we have veg chilli. I do have to order the chipotle chillis online tho normally if I’m following the recipe exactly. Otherwise I use chilli paste. I always add mushrooms as well. Tried a few different beers but it does taste better if you can find modelo 









Smoky Chipotle Vegetarian Chili


This vegetarian chili recipe is filled with onions, peppers, zucchini, garlic, smoky chipotle, kidney, black, and pinto beans, and herbs.




leitesculinaria.com


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats yummy @Psygon I love mushrooms too.


I buy a lot of Shiitake mushrooms, I steam or sauté them with a dash of miso or dashi….. yumm


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Bought these two little beauties yesterday, I might do Thai style pumpkin and squash soup…. Yummmy


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I like squash soup 😋

I made carrot, cumin and red lentil soup last week (a smooth soup) that was so yummy and quick/easy that I'm making it again tomorrow. That'll be lunch sorted for 3 days.

I used ground cumin and was still lovely.






Spiced carrot & lentil soup recipe | BBC Good Food


A delicious, spicy blend, packed full of iron and low fat to boot. It's ready in under half an hour or can be made in a slow cooker, from BBC Good Food.



www.bbcgoodfood.com


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

This is what was made on Saturday kitchen that I must try!






Parmigiana pie with tomato sauce | Ottolenghi Recipes


The much-loved Italian-American ‘eggplant parm’ is the inspiration for this dish with layers of breaded aubergine, tomato sauce and cheese, but with a slightly different take here. Browse online for more.




ottolenghi.co.uk


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I absolutely love aubergine/courgette parmigiana - I saw they recipe too and thought it looked delicious. 

I’m going to try making a potato gratin over the weekend but using butternut squash and sweet potato.

Not sure what I’ll serve it with yet - maybe veggie chilli lol!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I had tinned rice pudding for dinner last night. I wondered why they don't have chocolate or strawberry flavour? I used to love the pink custard at school.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Jaf I hated that pink custard it was always rubbery 😂 I did like angels delight though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I still like Angel delight 😂


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good grief can you still buy it?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Good grief can you still buy it?


Of course 😂


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Good grief can you still buy it?


I'm sure it's already been mentioned on this thread 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes to Angel Delight - unfortunately HD's favourite Instant Whip is no more ( couldn't eat either if you paid me!). 

We have had a Meat Free Saturday night tea, which in itself is a miracle. I used the radiatore pasta I bought a while back, with green pesto and husband had been given four enormous flat mushrooms yesterday, so I oven baked them as a side dish with olive oil and crushed garlic. The fancy pasta is extra nice with pesto  It holds it very well.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

well done to meat free @Mrs Funkin you dont miss it do you! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> well done to meat free @Mrs Funkin you dont miss it do you! Xx


Heh. It was actually delicious - I was pleased to want to eat something to be honest. Saw the posh pesto in M&S and thought I could cope with that.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

A little of what you fancy is the way to go xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I tried some meat free sausages a while back and I was pleasantly surprised…. I’m just not sure about how processed they are or nutrition…

But this morning I made some focaccia from a new recipe book i got for my birthday


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh the bread looks wonderful @Willow_Warren


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not keen on focaccia (thin it's the cakey texture) but that looks so delicious @Willow_Warren - how on earth do you stop yourself stuffing the whole lot?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yummy that bread looks delicious @Willow_Warren


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> I tried some meat free sausages a while back and I was pleasantly surprised…. I’m just not sure about how processed they are or nutrition…
> 
> But this morning I made some focaccia from a new recipe book i got for my birthday
> 
> ...


And you've been photo bombed 😸


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I had my usual Sunday dinner and took a pic tonight. Fenugreek roast chicken (spatchcocked as per Ginkgo's instructions) with tumeric roast New potatoes with spinach/chilli/tomatoes. an alternative roast!

I'm only allowed the legs as his lordship has the breasts through the week for supper!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Love your bowl @GingerNinja

I would eat all that minus the leg xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Love your bowl @GingerNinja
> 
> I would eat all that minus the leg xx


Haha, my mum takes the micky because I eat 90% of my meals in my pasta bowls 
I say it helps with portion control!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

A Mrs BBC special tonight. Poached eggs on harissa toast with rocket


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yum @BarneyBobCat beautifully presented too


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmmm. Love a poached egg.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone actually got any tips for poached eggs? I’ve tried all ways, egg poacher, swirling vinegar water, those little silicone cups, clingfilm…. Still can’t get them the way restaurants do them


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They are so annoying aren't they? I've also tried everything and sometimes they are good and other times not. The swirling vortex of vinegar seem to be the most successful for me. However, this year we learnt a new egg method from TikTok. We've called it a "froached egg", you should try it @ewelsh 

Small frying pan (think omelette pan), no oil needed (but you can if you want to, just a smidge), medium heat, medium hot pan, crack your egg as close to the middle as possible, cook until the white is less goopy, then season and pour in a good splash of water. This is the bit that makes it "froached" - lid on the frying pan and cook for about 40 seconds (less if a smaller egg). Honestly, they are lovely.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've done similar to Mrs F - you can get silicone egg rings which you very lightly oil in a frying pan. Get it hot, crack the eggs in, then add boiling water and poach - they come out like McMuffin eggs.

But I normally just do it the old fashioned way. Simmering water with a tiny bit of vinegar in. Make sure your eggs are very fresh, crack into a small bowl, stir the water gently then carefully pour the eggs in. Once done, remove with a slotted spoon and place onto kitchen roll to get rid of excess water. If you want them to look better you need to get rid of the excess white around the thicker bit or simply trim afterwards.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh @Mrs Funkin I will give that a go for sure, yes @BarneyBobCat my poached eggs never look tidy so maybe I just need to trim them a bit


Thanks guys


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poached eggs are 🤮

they remind me of some other things so can’t get my head round them.

Mr HB cannot stand the taste of vinegar so if there’s even a whiff he won’t eat them. Fresh as poss, gently simmering water and poured in from a bowl or tea cup. They never look that good but that’s no bad thing in my eyes 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

You can salt the water instead of using vinegar - I think if you can taste vinegar you are using too much anyway


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum (4 mo ago)

Jaf said:


> I had tinned rice pudding for dinner last night. I wondered why they don't have chocolate or strawberry flavour? I used to love the pink custard at school.


I picked up some chocolate custard powder from the community larder today! Unfortunately I still don't have a cooker yet to make it! 😕


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

PopcornandMittensmum said:


> I picked up some chocolate custard powder from the community larder today! Unfortunately I still don't have a cooker yet to make it! 😕


Microwave it! Make sure to stir it, but it works well.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

New invention...sausage in banana! Ha ha ha!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh my...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Oh my...
> View attachment 578339


That looks like posh fish and chips 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

And now the obligatory drink....


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What was in the copper sauce pot @BarneyBobCat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ooohhh I just spotted a Gucci bag, very smart BBC do you have any other colours in that style 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I reckon it's curry sauce @ewelsh


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

It was chip shop curry sauce 😋


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok so totally drunk but Mrs BBC just made me an 80s style sandwich and it was UNBELIEVEABLE!

Pickled Onion Monster Munch on White Buttered Bread. 

Wooooooaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh! This is what dreams are made of


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ok so totally drunk but Mrs BBC just made me an 80s style sandwich and it was UNBELIEVEABLE!
> 
> Pickled Onion Monster Munch on White Buttered Bread.
> 
> Wooooooaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh! This is what dreams are made of


You cannot beat a crisp sandwich BBC!!! Yum!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dinner tonight - broccoli and cauliflower pasta bake.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I did roasted cauliflower and broccoli and chickpea yesterday!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tomorrow’s supper, yummy, will add lentils later but smells delicious already


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Tomorrow’s supper, yummy, will add lentils later but smells delicious already
> 
> View attachment 578371


What is it Ewelsh 😂


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks lovely @ewelsh , funnily I only like cauliflower roasted or souped... or curried actually!

I can't be bothered to cook so I'm defrosting a previously home made curry tonight


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We’re having broccoli and cauliflower pasta bake (AGAIN) lol


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I only like cauliflower if it's drowning in cheese sauce...with extra cheese


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> What is it Ewelsh 😂




its my lovely my winter veg soup, I literally chop as much veg as I can, this time was red onion, celery, carrot, potatoes, brocolli, cauliflower, squash, pumpkin, courgette, red onion, throw it in the croc pot ( no, I don’t fry/seal anything including red onions ) 2 tins of chopped tomatoes, chilli, tons of pepper, veg stock cubes and glass of water…. 5-6 hours later its just gorgeous, try not to stir too much mushing any veg, I like big whole chunks, its even better the following day and the day after that, If there is anything left I blend to a real soup and freeze….

Excellent way of using up veg and its super healthy 😂 


@Mrs Funkin We agree yipppppeeee I too like cauliflower with cheese but I hate cheese sauce 🤢I prefer Parmesan cheese grated on top, then hot toasted pine nuts or almonds sprinkle on top of the cheese which helps it soften… yummy


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I like cauliflower actually, its nice steamed, chilled really quickly and used in salads…..you can mix it in with your coleslaw,, spinkle with paprika or pepper and roast is lovely, roasted with balsamic drizzled on top…. It’s very high in fibre and vit B’s perfect for winter times to aid tiredness


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I think I would have to install a TV in the toilet if I had your diet @ewelsh !


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> its my lovely my winter veg soup, I literally chop as much veg as I can, this time was red onion, celery, carrot, potatoes, brocolli, cauliflower, squash, pumpkin, courgette, red onion, throw it in the croc pot ( no, I don’t fry/seal anything including red onions ) 2 tins of chopped tomatoes, chilli, tons of pepper, veg stock cubes and glass of water…. 5-6 hours later its just gorgeous, try not to stir too much mushing any veg, I like big whole chunks, its even better the following day and the day after that, If there is anything left I blend to a real soup and freeze….
> 
> Excellent way of using up veg and its super healthy 😂
> 
> ...


I do similar too Emma, except I leave out the tinned tomatoes; not keen on those but add in a couple of sausages or a fish fillet (nicked from ollie). Thanks, you've reminded me I need to get celery when I go to aldi.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I think I would have to install a TV in the toilet if I had your diet @ewelsh !




😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We didn’t have our BBQ the other day so it’s burgers for tea tonight  I’ve got new potatoes too, which D hates unless they are made into potato salad…so potato salad it is. I think it’s the last outing for the barbie this year so it will be cleaned and put away. Sad times.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I bbq new potatoes in a little oil and seasoning @Mrs Funkin using an aluminium disposable tray. Lovely, crispy and smoky


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

We've come to a Chinese restaurant in York, very rustic is how I would describe it  

But its full of Chinese people so I think that's a good sign!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> We've come to a Chinese restaurant in York, very rustic is how I would describe it
> 
> But its full of Chinese people so I think that's a good sign!


I'm jealous! Haven't had chinese in over 10 years.... I know I would be disappointed if I got it from my local takeaway (doesn't look great)

@Ali71 do you have any recommendations? I know you have friends in this area.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

GingerNinja said:


> I'm jealous! Haven't had chinese in over 10 years.... I know I would be disappointed if I got it from my local takeaway (doesn't look great)
> 
> @Ali71 do you have any recommendations? I know you have friends in this area.


It was nice and very different to your usual chinese takeaway. Not sure I would go back - our main courses got a bit muddled and one was only look warm but it was a good experience


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

You never know till you try @BarneyBobCat


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> It was nice and very different to your usual chinese takeaway. Not sure I would go back - our main courses got a bit muddled and one was only look warm but it was a good experience


Chicken feet? 🤣


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Guess who's having a dirty kebab for tea  Really been fancying one, think its hangover tummy! Proper fat week this - out tomorrow for lunch too


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Guess who's having a dirty kebab for tea  Really been fancying one, think its hangover tummy! Proper fat week this - out tomorrow for lunch too


Elephant leg or posh lamb shish, BBC? 

I like a combo - part doner, part lamb shish  With garlic sauce, salad, no onion and some pickled chillis. YUM! Our kebab shop in the village used to do this awesome chilli and tomato sauce that was warm and delish but they don't do it any more, so I've converted to garlic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(I can't think why I am fat! Haha!)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Elephant leg! Mrs BNC had a chicken shish. Both lush, with chips and loads of garlic sauce. Yummy!


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

Not sure if this totally belongs in this thread, but it’s technically cooking related and I’m excited lol. Starting to make my own raw for the cats, and I bought this giant bowl for combining everything. Wasn’t expecting it to be quite this big 🤣 gonna have to wash it in the bath.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That’s a fab mixing bowl @Maurey


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh what I wouldn’t give for a kebab!!! We don’t have a shop round here 😭


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Maurey that's funny!

Nice to see you btw 😊


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Oh what I wouldn’t give for a kebab!!! We don’t have a shop round here 😭


Me too! With chilli sauce and the cabbage stuff 🤣

I've found a fantastic looking Thai takeaway that only delivers in their village.. but I saw a review that said they rendezvoused in a car park, so thinking of doing the same


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Yummy. Too many dishes to mention right now but what a feast at the tasting menu. Absolutely delicious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yummy. Too many dishes to mention right now but what a feast at the tasting menu. Absolutely delicious
> View attachment 578468
> View attachment 578469
> View attachment 578470


Ooh that looks absolutely amazing BBC


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

What a fantastic meal yesterday - it was absolutely amazing. Dishes just kept coming out! I think this is what we had from review of the menu (there were 4 of us, not that it makes it sound any better!):

To start:
Pappad and chutneys (tamarind, mint, tomato)
Chicken Tikka
Onion and Samphire Bhaji
Spiced Salmon (this wasn't on the menu so not sure what it was!)

Palete cleanser:
Chickpeas Chaat (Spiced chickpeas, yogurt, tamarind, mint chutney)

Main course:
Goan Prawn Balchao (Tiger prawns, freshly ground spices, tomato)
Old Delhi Butter Chicken (Smoked chicken tikka, aromatic tomato sauce, herb butter)
Chicken Pepper Roast (Chicken supreme, mixed peppercorns, caramelised onions)
Kashmiri Lamb Roganjosh (Slow-cooked lamb, browned onions, fennel and dry ginger)
Signature Black Lentils
Tadka Yellow Lentils
Saffron Berry Pulao
Saffron Pulao Rice
Mixed Naan Breads (plain and garlic)

Desert:
Baked Gulab Jamun Bruleé (Milk dough dumplings, sweetened coconut milk, torched sugar glaze)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh onion and samphire bhaji sounds amazing.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just catching up with some of these posts  

@huckybuck I found a recipe for a slow cooker kebab!...it definitely has to be worth a try at least. Probably a lot healthier and you could put your own twist on it. Here's the link:









Homemade Doner Kebab {Slow Cooker Fakeaways}


A Homemade Doner Kebab is a great fakeaway treat for the whole family, and this slow cooker recipe is convenient and simple.




www.tamingtwins.com





This lady does some lovely recipes  and this one doesn't look mega complicated which suits me.

Poached egg wise I buy poachlets from Lakeland, or Amazon do their own version. Basically little paper pouches that you break the eggs into. I've never tried doing poached eggs swirling the water, too much egg snot for me (sorry)

@BarneyBobCat that indian sounds nice, I'm not into anything hot spicy hot, but I do love the sound of the smoked tikka and the lamb rogan josh..

I have a confession...I've ordered a Ninja max foodie grill thing. It'll be with me soon. Air fryers are like gold dust at the moment!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow that was a feast @BarneyBobCat I am not an Indian food lover but if we do have one I do like a good Saag aloo with a red pepper lentil curry. 

Your tasting menu looks so colourful doesn’t it


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Ali71 just googled your foodie grill, interesting, let me know how you find it


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Of course @ewelsh 😊


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Ali71 I’ve just ordered the Ninja 9 in one thingy lol!!! I am terrified of the pressure cooker bit!!

I will definitely give the doner a go lol!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yippeee
I'm sure you will love it, there are some recipe books on Amazon and also some Facebook groups if you are on there. I have a 9 in 1, you have interchangeable lids so you just switch them if you aren't using as an air fryer. I use mine mainly as a pressure cooker. The cats might run the first few times when you release the steam.... just a warning! (you may join them lol)

Mine made an odd noise once when the pressure was building - do you remember the Only Fools episode with the blow up dolls 😆 the cats did their meerkat impression. It was all fine of course!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

No need to fear pressure cookers hucky. They all have a safety valve these days so no chance of any explosions


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> No need to fear pressure cookers hucky. They all have a safety valve these days so no chance of any explosions


I will have to follow some recipes to begin with as have steered so clear of them I haven’t a clue how to cook with one!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just made a loaf to do garlic bread for later. Hmm it’s supposed to be a slipper (Ciabatta) more like a boot 🤣


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Did you make that by hand? 😮 looks amazing!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

That bread looks lovely HB. 

Pressure cookers - generally you start by browning meat if using, then just chuck everything in and put the lid on. Its the easiest thing ever but you will get nervous about the steam escaping - you just have to get used to it


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Norma The Ninja has landed. I washed up all the inside parts and popped 2 medallion steaks on. It has a digital probe so you place it into the thickest part of the meat and tell it how you like it cooked (rare, medium etc). I went down the middle today, it was absolutely perfectly cooked.

@ewelsh i know you don’t eat meat but you can use it to roast or bake which would be good for your big veggies… little to no oil needed.

you can cook with the lid up or down, on the flat plate or griddle. I’m going to have fun with this!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 578542
> 
> 
> Norma The Ninja has landed. I washed up all the inside parts and popped 2 medallion steaks on. It has a digital probe so you place it into the thickest part of the meat and tell it how you like it cooked (rare, medium etc). I went down the middle today, it was absolutely perfectly cooked.
> ...


It Looks simple but can it really be so straightforward as turning the knob to the required function and setting the time???


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@huckybuck I presume it's the same or very similar recipe I use for fake away...it's brilliant. The smell is wonderful whilst cooking too.
I know my friend said when she made it, it was too spicy but you are clever and wise enough to know what might be too much for your palate.
Must say my friend has a very bland palate, if it's not chips with reheated muck you can buy or takeaway none spicy pizza then none of her family eat it as a rule!

Just to add, I think pinch of nom have a lot of 'fakeaway' recipes too


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ali71 said:


> Yippeee
> I'm sure you will love it, there are some recipe books on Amazon and also some Facebook groups if you are on there. I have a 9 in 1, you have interchangeable lids so you just switch them if you aren't using as an air fryer. I use mine mainly as a pressure cooker. The cats might run the first few times when you release the steam.... just a warning! (you may join them lol)
> 
> Mine made an odd noise once when the pressure was building - do you remember the Only Fools episode with the blow up dolls 😆 the cats did their meerkat impression. It was all fine of course!


Hahahaha! Great reminder of the Only Fools episode...

"Good evening ladies"

"Good evening" whilst waving doll's arm. Mwa ha haaaaaa.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

They look great (the Ninja's) but where on earth do you store all these enormous gadgets? and surely the washing up has to be more than if you just grilled something on a bit of foil or griddled in a pan?

I have thought about getting a pressure cooker though.

I'm hungry now


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My Wellington boot has been cut into halves and then sliced for garlic bread. It’s a bit dense for ciabatta so I hope it tastes ok. 

I popped to the co op and bought some ready made ones but they are so airy the butter would all just fall out so ended up using my monster.

I doubled the recipe thinking it would make one nice large one whoops 😂


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@SbanR it really is straightforward
Lots of preset values

@GingerNinja I know what you mean, I do have a cupboard where most of the gadgets live whilst not in operation. Norma's a bit of a beast though, but I think she will be in use most days. I rarely use the oven any more. Perhaps I'll take the shelves out and pop some of the other bits inside


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> Perhaps I'll take the shelves out and pop some of the other bits inside


That's what I was thinking you must do


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Braised beef short ribs with star anise and prunes
















Mint and chilli over the top, served with basmati rice


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've got some short ribs in the freezer, did you put them in the slow cooker @BarneyBobCat ? That looks good (except the star anise _bleurgh_)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Nope Mrs F - 3.5hrs in the oven got them melting off the bones @160C


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

When are you opening your pop up restaurant BBC???


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm looking at this...









Instant Pot Gourmet Crisp 11-in-1 Pressure Cooker & AirFr...


User Manual The Instant Pot Gourmet Crisp Pressure Cooker and Air fryer is fast, versatile, and convenient. With 2 innovative, removable lids to help you to cook and crisp your favourite meals all in one pot. It features 11-in-1 functionality so you can Air fry, roast, bake, grill, dehydrate...




www.costco.co.uk





Watch the video, it looks GREAT!!!!! Fabulous Costco price too, I'm very very tempted.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

They are good Mrs F. Check our this website









Amy + Jacky's Tested Pressure Cook Recipes & Instant Pot Recipes


Growing collection of Pressure Cooker & Instant Pot Recipes, with step-by-step Pressure Cooking Videos, Tips, and more!




www.pressurecookrecipes.com


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Norma did us proud this morning, egg and bacon on the flat plate  
Easy to clean up afterwards too

Definitely go for the Instant Pot @Mrs Funkin


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've made bacon and egg muffins for breakfast


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Ali71 I must admit I am tempted, She does look a big girl though 😂 

I need to be sure before I buy one, or she will just join the coffee machine in the cupboard, if I may, I have a few questions about your Norma, I HATE cooking my husbands filet steak, or venison, I use a cast iron pan seal it and fling it in the oven, the smell makes me gag for ages, does Norma smell? Have you tried roasting any veg on her yet? If so how thick or thin were the slices. No rush in answering I know you have only just got her, but I want to be sure before I buy another gadget xx


@BarneyBobCat my husband would dive in to your short rib of beef, he loves it, I do mine in the slow cooker but yours looks much nicer than mine. You are a good cook. I need your rib recipe please. Love the idea of mint and rice though nice change. 

@huckybuck how did your boat go down, I love the smell of bread.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Here you go @ewelsh :








Braised Beef Short Ribs with Star Anise Recipe


These braised beef short ribs with star anise recipe is sweet, salty and packed with spoon-soft meat.




www.greatbritishchefs.com





It was very easy


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh wow thanks @BarneyBobCat no sealing the ribs either!!! Win win


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@ewelsh you’re right, Norma is a solid girl!! I honestly don’t think the smell lingered but then again I’m not averse to meat cooking (unless its liver but that won‘t be happening anyway lol). I do think it contained a bit of the smell, I did bacon on it this morning and normally the smell hangs about but I can’t smell anything now. 

I haven’t had a chance to do any roasting yet BUT there is a mini recipe section as part of the handbook. One of the recipes is for roasted vegetables with herbs. 

Butternut squash (3cm chunks)
Courgette 1.5cm slices
thick slice peppers
halved small red onions
4 tomatoes 
gloves garlic 
Olive oil
thyme and rosemary


It takes 3 mins to preheat the unit, select ROAST and then lay all the ingredients on the grill plate. Close the lid and cook for 20 mins, turning halfway.

In the back of the book it lists the cooking times for veggies, those which need cutting like aubergine, broccoli, carrots are suggested 2.5cm slices, anywhere between 8 and 20 mins, or something like corn on the cob is 25 because you’re cooking whole. Strangely broccoli takes 15 mins which surprised me. All to be tossed frequently while cooking, which you would do with an open lid. You can also opt to air fry them..

Hope this helps  x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks @Ali71 thats interesting…. I must admit I do tend to steam a lot of my veg, I have a stacker, so boil my potatoes and stack layer by layer on top which only takes a few mins…. Broccoli ( which I dislike but force myself ) take 3 mins steaming. I think my way is actually cheaper and quicker with electric the way it is…. Especially as I can do it all on the gas hob..

I do like the idea of a Norma for his steak though…. Thank you for your trouble xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes I totally get that @ewelsh. I know you eat very well and most veg don’t take long to cook. I used to have a steamer but now do mine in the other ninja (the 9 in 1) or even the microwave, never on the hob.
I love broccoli! Never used to but grown to love it. Same with avocado  Not really a fan of pea or sweetcorn, love cabbage and cauli, parsnips now especially honey roasted haha. X


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Broccoli is my favourite but it has to be smothered in gravy!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I like all veg but broccoli is so bla… I just eat it immediately to get it over with 😂 I love avocado, lots of lime with a touch of salt, scrumptious. I think my favourite veg is asparagus and beetroot which I eat most days. Peas do take a bit of work don’t they, you spend all your time chasing them round the plate 😂


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I looked at the instapot too Mrs F - I just was out off by the lid. It seemed to make it so big. That’s what put me off some of them. 

I really wanted something that could dehydrate as well as I’d like to try fruit for me and chicken for the cats!

The bread was ok @ewelsh - only ok!!! I wish I’d just done a sourdough instead as I think that would have been a lot nicer. I always like the idea of Ciabatta but tend to be disappointed lol!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well your bread looked fabulous to me @huckybuck bit of a beast bit lovely 😂 

I liked the table centre piece too 😉


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Just scrubbed my cooker within an inch of its life, trouble is I have no food till Waitrose turns up at 7.00pm 🙄


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Just scrubbed my cooker within an inch of its life, trouble is I have no food till Waitrose turns up at 7.00pm 🙄



Not even in the freezer Emma?
Tut! Tut! You should Always make sure you have some emergency rations in there!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Thanks @Ali71 thats interesting…. I must admit I do tend to steam a lot of my veg, I have a stacker, so boil my potatoes and stack layer by layer on top which only takes a few mins…. Broccoli ( which I dislike but force myself ) take 3 mins steaming. I think my way is actually cheaper and quicker with electric the way it is…. Especially as I can do it all on the gas hob..
> 
> I do like the idea of a Norma for his steak though…. Thank you for your trouble xx


I thought I was the only one who uses a steamer! They are great


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I looked at the instapot too Mrs F - I just was out off by the lid. It seemed to make it so big. That’s what put me off some of them.
> 
> I really wanted something that could dehydrate as well as I’d like to try fruit for me and chicken for the cats!
> 
> The bread was ok @ewelsh - only ok!!! I wish I’d just done a sourdough instead as I think that would have been a lot nicer. I always like the idea of Ciabatta but tend to be disappointed lol!!


I don't mind it being the height it is as it will just go in the larder on the floor instead of the slow cooker being there. I guess it's that big because that is the air fryer component (well, two lids, obviously).

I'm still umming and ahhhing about it. Heh. That's me all over!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We’ve got baked potatoes tonight (I saved some from yesterday). As well as the cheese, bacon and spring onion ones I also made corned beef, HP and cheese. They are yum!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've made fajitas for tea. They were beaut


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks great @BarneyBobCat 

As @huckybuck has mentioned corned beef, I now fancy corned beef and rice!
Does anyone else do this? It's a West Indian thing, with tomatoes, onions, chillies and hot pepper sauce.
Oh, and sweetcorn either in with the corned beef or in with the rice.
It is delicious and was an end of month dinner when we had run out of money 🤑

I might have to get some CB this week 

I've got salmon stir fry tonight.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve never tried that @GingerNinja but it sounds fab!!! I love corned beef! Corned beef sandwiches yum! 
Mum used to cook the potatoes at the end of the month 😂

They are so easy - scoop out the potato from the jacket. Mix with corned beef, HP sauce, a dash of Worcestershire, and spring onions. Put back in the jackets and sprinkle with cheese. I eat them with more HP. I think Mum got the recipe when she used to work at HP sauce 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I had to look that recipe up @GingerNinja , looks interesting! This is a video of it but they didn't use tomato:


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I had to look that recipe up @GingerNinja , looks interesting! This is a video of it but they didn't use tomato:


I've always used tomatoes, tried with both fresh and tinned (out of season) with lots of pepper sauce! You can even grate cheese on top but that is my addition and not what I was taught  

Lots of variation I suppose just like jerk chicken, which funnily enough I now fancy (I just like food!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We went out for tea to friends…look at my pudding - a mini cornetto!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We went out for tea to friends…look at my pudding - a mini cornetto!
> 
> View attachment 578642


 I would want three 😂


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin that’s not a pudding! That’s a canapé!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Firstly I saw mini cornettos on the Asda website and was thinking of getting some (Asda own brand not walls)

Secondly these Ninja things look very posh! Put my little £35 air fryer in its place (but I like it)

this is all I baked this weekend…. Just half a batch and they don’t look very impressive but they tasted so good I ate 4… cheese scones!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Firstly I saw mini cornettos on the Asda website and was thinking of getting some (Asda own brand not walls)
> 
> Secondly these Ninja things look very posh! Put my little £35 air fryer in its place (but I like it)
> 
> ...


How mini is your air fryer? The size of a slow cooker or microwave oven?
The make please?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmmm, cheese scones. Mmmmmm. 

@Willow_Warren did you manage to get one of the Iceland £35 air fryers? They flew out down here apparently. 

As for the mini cornets, gone in two bites for husband, four bites for me


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mmmm, cheese scones. Mmmmmm.
> 
> @Willow_Warren did you manage to get one of the Iceland £35 air fryers? They flew out down here apparently.
> 
> As for the mini cornets, gone in two bites for husband, four bites for me


We're those air fryers in store, or online?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Both @SbanR it was this one (but OOS now):









Tower 4 Litre Air Fryer


Buy Tower 4 Litre Air Fryer online at Iceland. Free next day delivery on orders over £40.




www.iceland.co.uk


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(apparently the bosses of Iceland have said they will be trying to get more, I'll keep my eyes out for you and let you know)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Both @SbanR it was this one (but OOS now):
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.iceland.co.uk/p/tower-4-litre-air-fryer/91470.html[/URL]


Thank you Mrs F. I still have no idea how big it is
I like the idea of it. I would certainly use it, but not as often as my slow cooker or microwave oven so don't want a huge one taking up space on my worktop.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mine is a Tower air fryer, but a smaller 1.8L one as it’s just me! Looks like it’s £45, I may have used vouchers etc to reduce the price on my head and justify the purchase . I got it in the spring


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Sausages with braised cabbage (with mustard and creme fraiche) and mash tonight. Was supposed to be cabbage wedges but I cut the core out so it fell apart 

And yes, served in my trusty bowl!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I LOVE cabbage it’s my favourite veg!!!! Yum!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I love cabbage too but hate the smell in the kitchen after 😂


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I LOVE cabbage it’s my favourite veg!!!! Yum!


Only the pointy ones. Hate Savoy cabbage


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> @Ali71 I’ve just ordered the Ninja 9 in one thingy lol!!! I am terrified of the pressure cooker bit!!
> 
> I will definitely give the doner a go lol!


I've got that, the pressure cooker is quite harmless. I was a bit anxious about it too. It's a great little cooker, I'm very happy with it. The doner meat looks yummy!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Crumpets with marmite for breakfast. "Dracula" ice lolly for lunch!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jaf said:


> Crumpets with marmite


 🤮


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

SbanR said:


> 🤮


Ha ha! 

Sometimes I have them with butter and strawberry jam (or one marmite and one jam so its a 2 course dinner). Someone I know used to put tiramisu on theirs!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mmmm eggy crumpets with chilli.... I really should steer clear of this thread!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Been for a nice meal tonight at a fancy restaurant. Had duck liver parfait with confit kumquat, carrot and toasted gingerbread to start. Then roast haunch of venison, poached chicken and venison sausage, ragu, sweet potato mash, root vegetables and a juniper gravy. Both were lush. Only managed to sneak a photo of the main course. I abstained from pudding in favour of a second beer! Oops!


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone's had experience of eating at a 'Miller & Carter'. It's not a chain we really have round here (I've seen one in the St Anne's area), but I'm going to see my brother and his wife in Cardiff shortly and he's planning to take us to one. I have my eye on the 20oz sirloin on the bone (my absolute favourite cut that I always buy from Tebay farm shop when passing) but, at £35, I'm worried that they won't serve it blue and have to send it back. I'd rather they bring it out raw than rare, I just wouldn't enjoy it. It's surprising how many places can't cook a blue steak, despite me telling them to just walk it through a warm room, and that they can't possibly under cook it. Mmmmm, I'm craving a steak now!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Why don't you email them @DolomiTTe and ask them if they are happy to do a blue steak for you? I like a rare steak and that's difficult enough for restaurants! I love a rare fillet. Mmmm.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! I'm very happy I have just seen that from Sunday they have a bundt cake tin for £4.99  I'm so pleased, they are really expensive and I need one for a particular cake (it calls for a chimney pan, I think a bundt pan is the closest thing we have in England) - hurrah!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

They specialise in steak @DolomiTTe so I wouldn't worry. Just be clear how you want it when you order. Its a while since I went to a Miller & Carter but I remember I got served a massive lettuce wedge side dish!


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Why don't you email them @DolomiTTe and ask them if they are happy to do a blue steak for you? I like a rare steak and that's difficult enough for restaurants! I love a rare fillet. Mmmm.


My brother's been a few times and says it states they do blue steaks on the menu, so fingers crossed it isn't the chefs night off!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve been to a couple of M and C @DolomiTTe 

They will def serve to your liking.

I’ve had a really good meal there and a not so great one. I find that if they are super busy the food and service isn’t as great. But generally it’s good.

I remember the lettuce wedge too lol!


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

BarneyBobCat said:


> They specialise in steak @DolomiTTe so I wouldn't worry. Just be clear how you want it when you order. Its a while since I went to a Miller & Carter but I remember I got served a massive lettuce wedge side dish!


My brother loves the giant lettuce wedge, but I'll be eating no such thing. I don't eat veg or salad, can't abide the stuff!! They don't seem to write things down anymore when you order food in pubs and restaurants, it all seems to be options on a device which doesn't seem to be very precise. I've lost count of the times I've asked for my chips to be unseasoned, only to receive them drowned in salt - I hate salt! It'll be interesting to see how good they are seeing as they're a steakhouse.


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> I’ve been to a couple of M and C @DolomiTTe
> 
> They will def serve to your liking.
> 
> ...


That's good to know. I'll report back with my findings, we're going on the 4th November all being well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Went to a lovely restaurant with my Dad - Chapter in Edgbaston. I had a goats cheese starter, beef rump for main and what I thought was going to be a mousse (yoghurt) for desert. I’d go back for desert alone lol!!! 

It was poppy seed and lemon sponge with raspberry sorbet, yoghurt mousse and other bits! The prettiest plate.










Tasted as good as it looked!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yummy desert


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just been down the garden to the woody bit and come across all these….. have no idea what’s edible, what’s not, what’s poisonous, what’s not. I looked at Ewelsh’s guide and none the wiser. Thought I might make Mr HB some dinner 😂


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I made my first batch of apple and blackberry crumble. Here they are waiting for the crumble to go on and into the freezer!









(And I just realised I’ve put them all in the freezer forgetting to keep one out for dinner this evening!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Noooooo @Willow_Warren ! Disaster! No crumble...!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Just been down the garden to the woody bit and come across all these….. have no idea what’s edible, what’s not, what’s poisonous, what’s not. I looked at Ewelsh’s guide and none the wiser. Thought I might make Mr HB some dinner 😂
> 
> View attachment 578884
> 
> ...


I have various mushrooms sprout all over the garden too - in the borders and "lawn". Some are tiny and dainty to monster ones. Wish I could identify the edible ones 😋 
I think your orange one is definitely poisonous!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I wouldn't chance any HB unless Mr HB has been particularly bad!

I don't know what to have for dinner and I've got nothing special in the freezer  I fancy something saucy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Could you do a puttanesca pasta? @GingerNinja I make a basic tomato sauce and add olives, capers and anchovies to it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel like I never want to cook again after today...I did dinner for tomorrow (pork casserole in the slow cooker), meatballs in tomato sauce for Tuesday and then we had BBQ chicken flatties this evening. Husband would eat chicken every day but I like a bit more variation. 

The house smells all "cooky" and it's _bleugh_ !!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks @huckybuck I made what we call Spanish chicken in the end. Just chicken thighs in a tomato, chorizo, paprika, thyme sauce with cannelleni beans. I only had a small amount of chorizo but was still lovely! And enough to freeze for another day .


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

What are flatties @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh that looks nice @GingerNinja - I shall make that. 

Flatties are essentially chicken breasts but slices of, with (in this case) BBQ sauce. They also do a Coronation chicken version. They are okay, I'd bought them and shoved them in the freezer and they needed to be used. Had them with new potatoes and emergency frozen peas.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh that looks nice @GingerNinja - I shall make that.
> 
> Flatties are essentially chicken breasts but slices of, with (in this case) BBQ sauce. They also do a Coronation chicken version. They are okay, I'd bought them and shoved them in the freezer and they needed to be used. Had them with new potatoes and emergency frozen peas.


I'm actually so excited that I treated myself to birds eye Petit pois last week as they were in special! I don't eat a lot of peas but it's nice to have good ones when you do 😜


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh yes @GingerNinja frozen peas are one of the things where only the brand will do. I've tried non-Birds-Eye and nope. They just don't cut the mustard.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you pea eaters have any idea of the amount of work that goes into harvesting peas, or what the poor souls have to go through who live near to the fields which grow peas!!!! 

All I will say is - chase every damn pea around your plate and don’t leave one 😂 😂


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@huckybuck you can tell more from a mushroom by the underneath, better check this out, I think you have a poison pie mushroom too





__





Poisonous Fungi | Guide to Effects | Greenman Bushcraft


Learn about some of Britain's most Poisonous Mushrooms, Toadstools and Fungi




www.greenmanbushcraft.co.uk


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Do you pea eaters have any idea of the amount of work that goes into harvesting peas, or what the poor souls have to go through who live near to the fields which grow peas!!!!
> 
> All I will say is - chase every damn pea around your plate and don’t leave one 😂 😂


Oh heck, I’ve never thought about it, no…


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

let me enlighten you @Mrs Funkin 😂 The Bird’s peas have to be picked at night so they stay cool and juicy, they also get collected in special trucks, so the farmers are out from 9.00pm - 5.00am. 
My next door neighbour farmer is a birds farmer they harvest them in August. As he is awake all night pea picking which is normally the fields all around our house and they use very special machinery which is so nosey and keeps me awake with the crunching… I have to keep as quiet as possible in the day as he is a very light sleeper and sleeps from 11.00am 4.00pm so I can’t mow my lawns plus try my hardest to keep my dogs quiet, I have to collect the post at the end of the track and leave my car down there all because he needs to sleep… so when I see anyone leaving peas I go into a long speech over it 😂 

You will never look at a pea in the same light again…. 😃


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@huckybuck look at my mushrooms now, if only they were pink, purple or white etc they would be pretty.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck look at my mushrooms now, if only they were pink, purple or white etc they would be pretty.
> View attachment 578918
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh you’ve got the same ones as me!!!! They do look pretty in the lawn. 

I’ve just spotted a load more today too - will take pics later. There’s some very dodgy looking ones appearing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh lorks @ewelsh I will never eat a frozen pea again!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Who wants risotto?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Fabulous array of mushrooms @huckybuck see if you have a forager near you, they will be delighted and might even pay you, they do up here but my mushrooms are common 






Foragers in the UK - Find an Expert Forager Near You [Updated 2019]


Find an expert forager in the UK near you and arrange a trip foraging in the wild. Find someone to take you out foraging for wild foods in Britain [Updated 2019!].




foragedfoods.co.uk


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Some of them are so pretty @huckybuck .
Yes get a forager and make sure you take photos of the edible mushrooms s/he collects so you'll know which to pick for yourself.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

So in saving money on gas and electric we’re now cooking on the wood burner 😊. Spanish Cod tonight with chorizo and prawns 🤩




Oh and Charlie is taking advantage of the fire 😍


Edit - oh well tried to upload pics but keeps failing ☹☹.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

New day, another go at posting 🤣🤣🤣🤣.

Tonight is Salmon on Pye Lentils

Charlie’s still enjoying the fire 😊


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willsee said:


> View attachment 579078
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genius idea!! Does it work?


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

huckybuck said:


> Genius idea!! Does it work?


Yep 🤩🤩🤩🤩, just waiting now for the salmon to finish off 😊


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

All cooked and ready to serve 😍


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've had an entirely veggie day today. Sadly it's not been very healthy though


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've had an entirely veggie day today. Sadly it's not been very healthy though


Cheese, cheese, cheese, with a side of cheese please


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Cauliflower Korma with mixed rice and steamed asparagus and pak Choi tonight 😊


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willsee said:


> Cauliflower Korma with mixed rice and steamed asparagus and pak Choi tonight 😊
> 
> View attachment 579232


And I hope the glass is for the chef while cooking 😂


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

huckybuck said:


> And I hope the glass is for the chef while cooking 😂


Of course 😊


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

All cooked and ready to serve 😊


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No pictures but we had a gorgeous moules marinier tonight. I haven't done one for ages and it was delicious 😋


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh I love mussels Lynn but unfortunately had them on my birthday a couple of years ago and was really sick, not food poisoning sick, just a few hours later .
I'm now scared to eat them again


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

lymorelynn said:


> No pictures but we had a gorgeous moules marinier tonight. I haven't done one for ages and it was delicious 😋


Awwww you can’t beat a delicious Moules Marinier especially with chips 😍😍😍


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I love the idea of cooking on your stove fire - great idea


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Churros and chocolate at the fair. So good.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jaf said:


> Churros and chocolate at the fair. So good.
> 
> View attachment 579239


Oh that is one of my favourite Spanish/South American things EVER!!! Freshly cooked and dipped in tea or hot chocolate YUM!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I didn’t take any photos! But I had a busy day in the kitchen yesterday! Another batch of apple and blackberry crumble… 1 dish me and my dad gobbled with cream and the 4 small portions in his freezer! Batch of bolognese in his freezer and then a Mary berry chocolate cake (recipe chosen because it didn’t contain any butter and for a 6 inch cake only needed 1 egg… and both this ingredients were in short supply in my house yesterday)

currently “thinking” about finding a pen and paper to write a shopping list with! (In the background are the last of the peppers from the greenhouse- there might have been some more but I’ve been neglecting the watering!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So 1st attempt in the Ninja 

I did 20 mins pressure (let it stay warm for 10 mins so it didn’t hiss lol)

Sat the chicken stuffed with a sprig of rosemary, sage and thyme on some root veg and added chicken stock 125ml

Then drained the liquid (not much at all) put a smidge of butter on the anaemic chicken and put it back on air crisp for 20 mins. Now have removed the chicken to rest and just crisping up the veg underneath for another 10 mins.

So far I am impressed esp with the air crisp function (my old air fryer will be redundant).

Only downside was how long it took to get to pressure (prob 15 mins) so you need to factor that in to cooking time overall.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And the verdict…










The veg were amazing! Better than when I roast in the oven. I think there is always too much steam after cooking the roast but these went crispy really quickly and I didn’t add any extra fat - just what had dropped off the chicken. 

The chicken was lovely - if anything it could have done with less cooking which is a bonus!

Right what can I try next????


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks yummy HB 😁

What is the ninja (btw I keep thinking people are talking about me 😂) like for cleaning? I really like the thought of getting one/an air fryer but I'm put off by the thought of cleaning it afterwards when I can spatchcock and roast a small chicken on foil in 45 mins.... yes I'm lazy,!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Looks yummy HB 😁
> 
> What is the ninja (btw I keep thinking people are talking about me 😂) like for cleaning? I really like the thought of getting one/an air fryer but I'm put off by the thought of cleaning it afterwards when I can spatchcock and roast a small chicken on foil in 45 mins.... yes I'm lazy,!


Really easy for cleaning Ms Ninja lol!!!! They are non stick and I made a bit of an error not rinsing the outer pot when I changed to air crisp so all the juices caught on the bottom. A quick soak and it’s as good as new!!

I like that it doesn’t mess the oven up (doing a roast) and that it should save a bit of money. I am super impressed by the air fryer part of it so far although wedges will be the test!

I really want to dehydrate some fruit too which is one of the reasons I bought it.

I am currently using the bake/roast function to make a quick crumble/cobbler. I wasn’t sure what to cook it in so just going it in the big pan.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've finally made a batch of vrgan chilli - not quite vegan when it was served  


















It was nice but not quite spicy enough so I've added some chopped up chilli pepper to the remaining batch. Will probably have one during the week and the rest is going in the freezer


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Lyonnaise celeriac in the Gozney tonight, spatchcock chicken will go on shortly 😍


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

huckybuck said:


> And the verdict…
> 
> View attachment 579281
> 
> ...


Now that looks the perfect Sunday roast 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Willow_Warren said:


> I didn’t take any photos! But I had a busy day in the kitchen yesterday! Another batch of apple and blackberry crumble… 1 dish me and my dad gobbled with cream and the 4 small portions in his freezer! Batch of bolognese in his freezer and then a Mary berry chocolate cake (recipe chosen because it didn’t contain any butter and for a 6 inch cake only needed 1 egg… and both this ingredients were in short supply in my house yesterday)
> 
> currently “thinking” about finding a pen and paper to write a shopping list with! (In the background are the last of the peppers from the greenhouse- there might have been some more but I’ve been neglecting the watering!)
> View attachment 579245


Now that’s a chocolate cake 😱😱😱


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Willsee said:


> Lyonnaise celeriac in the Gozney tonight, spatchcock chicken will go on shortly 😍
> 
> View attachment 579290


That looks really flash @Willsee !


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

BarneyBobCat said:


> That looks really flash @Willsee !


Not me it’s my OH’s baby @BarneyBobCat 🤣🤣


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Chicken is on 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@huckybuck I'm so pleased it turned out ok! 
My mum cooks absolutely everything in the Ninja but she uses her pyrex and metal cooking trays rather than the inner pot. She gets the containers in and out with this silicone sling:









Zwini Pressure Cooker Sling Silicone Bakeware Lifter Silicone Egg Rack Stand with Handles Silicone Hot Pan for Pot 6/8Qt : Amazon.co.uk: Home & Kitchen


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Zwini Pressure Cooker Sling Silicone Bakeware Lifter Silicone Egg Rack Stand with Handles Silicone Hot Pan for Pot 6/8Qt at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> @huckybuck I'm so pleased it turned out ok!
> My mum cooks absolutely everything in the Ninja but she uses her pyrex and metal cooking trays rather than the inner pot. She gets the containers in and out with this silicone sling:
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been looking at paper and silicone liners and came across one of those but didn’t know what it was for 😂 

Does Mum use the liner and her dish straight on the bottom?


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

All ready to eat 😊


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willsee said:


> All ready to eat 😊
> 
> View attachment 579312


I could eat that now! It looks delicious!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I’ve been looking at paper and silicone liners and came across one of those but didn’t know what it was for 😂
> 
> Does Mum use the liner and her dish straight on the bottom?


I think she just sits it on the sling! If not it's on one of the metal stands that come with the Ninja. I'll ask her tomorrow


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tonight’s dinner. Air fryer steak and butternut squash/sweet potato. Jacket started in micro finished in fryer with everything else. (Greens in a pan). 

I was unsure about the steak as it didn’t look that appetising but I have to say it was really tender so would do it again.

All done in about 15/20 mins.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I bought this bottle of spray oil to use with my air fryer. But I've subsequently seen warnings about using spray oils as some can damage the non stick coating. 
So is this one safe to use or not?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm I don’t know. I use an olive oil spray too and it seems ok.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't see how it would damage the non stick basket @SbanR but I don't have an air fryer.

I do use that spray for wedges in the oven thought and they are lovely 😋


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Ali71 do you have the answer to my query above re spray oil?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

No idea on the oil spray I’m afraid. I bought an empty sprayer and put the oil on my choice in it. 
I’ve done lamb leg steaks in the air fryer, preheat it a little then 4 mins on each side. Slice it up and pop it in a roll for lunch. Yummy!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> No idea on the oil spray I’m afraid. I bought an empty sprayer and put the oil on my choice in it.
> I’ve done lamb leg steaks in the air fryer, preheat it a little then 4 mins on each side. Slice it up and pop it in a roll for lunch. Yummy!


Never thought to preheat the air fryer! Great idea.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SbanR said:


> @Ali71 do you have the answer to my query above re spray oil?


This is the one I use. I've used the Fry Light but imo you're just paying for the brand name. The cheaper ones do the job fine.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Cully said:


> This is the one I use. I've used the Fry Light but imo you're just paying for the brand name. The cheaper ones do the job fine.
> View attachment 579387


I find that Fry Light has damaged the surface of my non-stick pans. Apparently the oil is mixed with water and this is a fairly common issue with it.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> I find that Fry Light has damaged the surface of my non-stick pans. Apparently the oil is mixed with water and this is a fairly common issue with it.


I've tried the Fry Light olive oil, sunflower oil, and butter and they all leave a thicker coating than you'd expect. I've had no problems with the Tesco one. Yet!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

My first attempt 😄 
Roast parsnips.
My Instant Vortex has preheat programmed in.








Think I'll be having roast veg for an afternoon snack😄


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SbanR said:


> My first attempt 😄
> Roast parsnips.
> My Instant Vortex has preheat programmed in.
> View attachment 579395
> ...


They look fab!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I wouldn't bother with the light fry sprays - the calorie difference to just using an olive oil spray isn't worth it


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Slow cooker Almond Rice Pudding ( sugar free)








Amazing slow cooker syn free rice pudding.... | The Diary of a Frugal Family


Slow cooker syn free rice pudding is our new favourite food - it's a tastier and healthier alternative to our usual slow cooker rice pudding recipe!




www.frugalfamily.co.uk













I used a sugar substitute to make it sugar free, Sukrin Gold. It was scrummy!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks lovely @SusieRainbow 

Last time I had homemade rice pudding was probably in the 80s .... We used to fight over who got the "skin" on top and had smiley faces out of jam on it 😂


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ooh I love mine sprinkled with nutmeg. Delish.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm making celery soup with leftover veg from the weekend


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Did it turn out ok @BarneyBobCat ? I've not made celery soup before but I love soup!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Its lovely! It's cooling now - its for tea tomorrow but I had to taste it of course. I got a recipe off the BBC that I have adapted. I might even say its the best soup I have made


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love smooth soup. Mmmm.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love smooth soup. Mmmm.


I blitzed it with a blending stick and then passed it through a sieve for good measure


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So. Let me share with you one of the best things I've ever eaten from a takeaway.

Picture it. Sunday night. We've had what felt like rations of food in the daytime (my mother's portions are a lot smaller than mine) and we went to the pub for a couple of drinks. After we had walked back to the hotel, I said, "OMG! I'm starving...but nothing will be open". Except we saw a glowing light down the road and it was a takeaway, that was open. It was a strange place, sold every form of takeaway food you can imagine. We were about to have a kebab and then I saw a "naan sandwich" on the menu. It was amazing. They cooked the naan bread in front of us - it was chips on the bottom, then doner kebab with sauce and salad - the best bit was that it was all wrapped in and so nothing fell out like it does from a pita bread.

Honestly, absolutely blooming lovely. I'm still dreaming of it now. We sat on a bench in the middle of town and scoffed it. I could eat it now - as I'm watching the Fred/Gino/Gordon thing in Greece and want a kebab even more, haha.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin that’s making my mouth water!!! 

@BarneyBobCat celery soup is one of my favourite things but I’ve never made a good one (not sure why). Yours looks amazing!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Its really nice HB - here is my adapted recipe. Incredibly easy - swap chicken stock for veg if you want it to be vegetarian:

*Celery Soup*

Serves 3 to 4

*Ingredients*

2 tbsp Olive Oil
Left-over Celery head, around 300g, sliced
1 brown Onion, sliced
3 Garlic Cloves, chopped
2 Small Potatoes, chopped into small chunks
600mL Chicken Stock, enough to cover the veg
150mL Milk
Seasoning

*Method*

Heat the oil in large pot, tip in the celery, garlic and onions and add a big pinch of salt. Cook for around 15mins letting them caramelise a little
Pour stock over the top, enough to cover the veg, and bring to the boil. Then simmer with a lid on for 30mins until the veg is soft.
Use a stick blender to puree until smooth. Then pass through a fine mesh sieve.
Add the milk, season to taste and warm through.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Has anyone used Nduja paste? 
Any good? Thinking of adding it to my vegetable soup for a different flavour.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have a guess what I made for lunch 😂.

It’s not as pretty as BBC’s as I made it in the soup maker and left the skin on the potatoes and cba to sieve it lol!

It’s a bit more watery than I would have liked but I think that’s making it in a soup maker (so would reduce the liquid next time). But it is delicious!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m also experimenting with soda bread in the Ninja 😂 watch this space!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@SbanR I’ve not tried it so no idea what it tastes like - always assumed it’s paprikay and a bit like harissa but could be way off lol!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I have had ndjuja - it really varies tbh. Sometimes just a nice paprika sausage, sometimes an absolute inferno! But its a bit like chorizo in flavour


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’ve got a leek left../ I feel leek potato and bacon soup calling!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I have had ndjuja - it really varies tbh. Sometimes just a nice paprika sausage, sometimes an absolute inferno! But its a bit like chorizo in flavour


Thanks BNC. I was counting on you knowing!  
Think I'll give it a pass then - not that keen on chorizo.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've had the really spicy nduja @SbanR . It's tasty but very fiery!

Look at what I've just made for lunch... Rice noodles, veggies and easy miso soup


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Light tapas lunch


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gin and lemon drizzle cake, baked for @Mrs Funkin 's visit.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Most delicious it was too @lymorelynn thank you so much xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh all this lovely food is making me so hungry!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Most delicious it was too @lymorelynn thank you so much xx


When do you get a BLC?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I don’t - I just went to have a kitten fix  they are delicious!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don’t - I just went to have a kitten fix  they are delicious!


 Gosh anyone stumbling on this thread will think you have been eating kittens Mrs F 🤣


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm in Pikey Mikey mode tonight










Korean style bbq chicken and good old British bangers!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I ordered a spare cake tin and crisper from Amazon for my new Ninja 9 in 1! Four have turned up! I definitely only paid for 1. I can only assume someone didn’t unpack the transit box onto the shelves before sending the whole thing to me. 

@Ali71 would you like one???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I'm in Pikey Mikey mode tonight
> 
> View attachment 579507
> 
> ...


Did you marinade the chicken yourself BBC?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Did you marinade the chicken yourself BBC?


Yep. M&S do a Korean paste and it's very good


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Bonfire bbq sausage subs. Absolutely amazing


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Looks yummy 😋


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Korean bbq chicken. 😋 








I'm obsessed with Korean food atm, you may have guessed!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Now that’s even more yummy 😊.

We’re having Lamb Tangine on the wood burner 😊


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Korean bbq chicken. 😋
> View attachment 579516
> 
> I'm obsessed with Korean food atm, you may have guessed!


Mr Willsee is asking what is the marinade as it’s the perfect amount of black and red 😊


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am going to have to get some of that paste!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Willsee said:


> Mr Willsee is asking what is the marinade as it’s the perfect amount of black and red 😊


Its Korean paste from M&S. Its very good - I should have marinated longer though


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Its Korean paste from M&S. Its very good - I should have marinated longer though


I know where I’m spending my Sunday 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I’m so sorry @SbanR I completely missed your message about the oil… I haven’t actually had to add anything to my efforts yet but I have the sunflower oil spray from Tescos.

@huckybuck that’s so kind of you, yes I’d love a cake tin for the 9 in 1! Please Pm me and happy to pay and postage 😍

This is my first attempt with sausage rolls in my Ninja pro Max!! took me longer to get the bloomin skins off the sausages than cook ‘em 🤣🤣


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Its a mince and dumplings kind of day


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@Ali71 i could just eat one of those!!

here are my chai cookies! I really wasn’t sure how all the spices would work but they really do! They are good and a keeper of a recipe!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmmm, chuck me a portion please @BarneyBobCat I could really do with that now!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Ali71 I love sausage rolls, I cannot believe you made them in your Ninja! When I do sausage rolls I just do a big length of them, then cut them, so I just squeeze the meat out of the sausages (if I've not got a big sausage meat tube). I'm wondering if you can't do that going in the ninja though and have to de-skin and lie them in already cut pastry? 

If you could pop me a sossig roll (as they are known here!) in the teleporter to go with my mince and dumplings from BBC, that would be grand, thank you kindly


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh and a cookie for pudding please @Willow_Warren , perfect  

(If only!!)


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin (sosij/sussidge here haha) I will do that next time for certain! Either that or just buy nice sausagemeat from the butchers. I've not tried them yet, but OH nicked 2 as a starter 

@Willow_Warren those cookies look fab, I bet your house smells amazing!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh you are all making me so hungry!!! Mince and dumplings - what a lovely comforting meal. 

Those sausage rolls are incredible @Ali71 I am definitely going to try them! We’re they just air fried? I will pop a tin in the post this week - are you still in the same place where you would have been a secret Santa???? If so I have your address I think - if not I’ll send you a PM. 

The Chai cookies look delicious - I might have to give them a go.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@huckybuck yep, just air fried! So, so simple, I'm looking forward to trying out different flavoured sausages now. I have actually moved both home and office since you had my address! Thank you again for the kind offer of the tin, please do drop me a line so I can sort out the postage x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve messaged @Ali71 

Does anyone know how to get rid of the “casserole” smell that seems to linger in the lid of the ninja???? It doesn’t matter too much if I am cooking casseroles all the time but if I want to cook something else (bread/cake) then I’m worried it might affect the flavour.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@huckybuck I think it's the rubber seal that smells in the lid? I usually wipe mine with a damp soapy cloth then dry with a microfibre or kitchen towels, I've not noticed any smell transferring. You can take the rubber seal off as well, try that?

Will pm you shortly


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've actually cooked. I've made a cottage pie for tomorrow as I'm at work (using one of my new Crockpot dishes that I bought in Costco the other day!) and I've got beef short ribs in the slow cooker, which I _think_ I'll shred and put in a Yo Sushi Korean sauce, with rice/noodles later.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Jam sponge pud, custard and ice cream for tea.

Healthy? What's that?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So @Jaf ketchup’s uses for me are 1) with American mustard on a hot dog sausage (but a nice English sausage not one of those squishy frankfurter things _vom_ and 2) with mayo, mixed up but not fully mixed, to dip chips in. Beyond that, no thanks.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ketchup mixed with mayo??????     🤢


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Chip butty? Fish finger sarnie? Got to be Ketchup for me. (Autocorrect even capitalises it cos of Ketchup cat, bless her)

I can't imagine 2 sauces at the same time. I think my mouth would be confused. Never had mustard, of course, but have tried ranch sauce which looks similar to mayo. Oh and alioli, which is basically garlic mayo and force served instead of butter, sob.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Garlic mayo for me and it goes with most things I eat.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My nan used to say I would turn into a tomato because I ate so much ketchup 

On Indians, a local one to me just opened and has started doing chicken tikka naanwitches - cant wait to try!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So Cat Cookery Chatters.... Im contemplating getting rid of my pressure cooker and buying a Ninja. Is it worth it?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Re sauces I am a balsamic glaze girl, love it on warm flat bread with warm hummus and roasted almonds yummmy. 

I do like tomato sauce on chips though. 😋


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> My nan used to say I would turn into a tomato because I ate so much ketchup
> 
> On Indians, a local one to me just opened and has started doing chicken tikka naanwitches - cant wait to try!


Oooooh that sounds like my Naan Sandwich that I had when I was at my mother's....mmmmm...yum!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Re sauces I am a balsamic glaze girl, love it on warm flat bread with warm hummus and roasted almonds yummmy.
> 
> I do like tomato sauce on chips though. 😋


oooh, you're a bit posh, E


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> oooh, you're a bit posh, E



Me posh never, my hummus comes in a tub from Waitrose 😃


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@bbc If you want to have all the gadgets (pressure cooker, slow cooker, air fryer) all in one then yes! 

I was impressed by the air frying. And obv had never had a pressure cooker before. I haven’t tried the dehydrate function or yoghurt yet.

The pot itself is big but if you like big portions or batch cooking I might be inclined to invest in the max one. I think there’s one that does 13 things in one 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im contemplating this: 
*NINJA Foodi 11-in-1 SmartLid Multi-Cooker 6L [OL550UK]*

*








NINJA Foodi 11-in-1 SmartLid Multi-Cooker 6L [OL550UK] Electric Pressure Cooker, Air Fryer, Combi-Steam, Slow Cooker, Grill, Bake : Amazon.co.uk: Home & Kitchen


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy NINJA Foodi 11-in-1 SmartLid Multi-Cooker 6L [OL550UK] Electric Pressure Cooker, Air Fryer, Combi-Steam, Slow Cooker, Grill, Bake at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk




*
Does anyone have this one?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nope I've got the 9 in 1. Mine has interchangeable lids, one is air fryer/bake and the other is a pressure cooker lid. I think this one is the next model up... smart lid has the same lid for all functions 
I love mine.. currently have a lemon drizzle cake on the go in it!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I wish I had gone for that one as the downside to mine (9 in one) is 2 lids. I have to leave one lid up while using the other and it won’t fit under my unit if I do that. I’m tempted to send back and replace it with the one you are looking at lol!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> I wish I had gone for that one as the downside to mine (9 in one) is 2 lids. I have to leave one lid up while using the other and it won’t fit under my unit if I do that. I’m tempted to send back and replace it with the one you are looking at lol!!


Its only £29 more than the 9 in 1 - bargain!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can still return my 9 in one on Amazon 🤔


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ive been to Curry's this afternoon - they didnt have any in stock unfortunately but helped me get an idea on size. Im going to order one from Amazon but have to do it Tuesday to come Wednesday when I'll be in the house


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just had a ninja disaster - well it probably would have been a disaster however I cooked it. 

I decided to make a gratin of butternut squash, sweet potato and potato. Spent ages peeling and slicing then looked at what I’d got in the fridge. Hmm half fat creme fraiche, milk that will do. Added a touch of butter some fresh herbs and lemon zest. Bunged it all in and thought I’ll pressure cook it first then crisp up after.

Eughhhhhh. There was SO much steam coming from the pre heat function I had to stop it and check. All the liquid had split - it looked like cottage cheese 🤢.

Straight down the incinerator.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive been to Curry's this afternoon - they didnt have any in stock unfortunately but helped me get an idea on size. Im going to order one from Amazon but have to do it Tuesday to come Wednesday when I'll be in the house


Is it ok size wise or will you go for a max one?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh no @huckybuck its really frustrating when it doesn't work out. It happens to me sometimes on dishes that I normally do in there no problem. Just a bit too much water or not enough, can really alter the balance. And once I forgot to put the inner seal back in and filled everywhere with steam.

If it's any consolation my cake didn't turn out well either (hence no pictures!) ... I think it's probably edible covered in custard but there was no way it was cooked in 35 mins on 180. Well the top was cooked fine, the "batter" was all sloppy in the middle  back and forth, kept putting it in for longer, covered it with foil, so eventually it was set inside but by then I just wanted to frisbee it 😆 

Hope you've got a plan B. x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Is it ok size wise or will you go for a max one?


I dont think I would need a bigger one - 6L is plenty


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Uummm can’t comment on the Ninja as I don’t have one (found my 11 year old air fryer this weekend lurking in the back of the cupboard tho and made chips yesterday 😊)

but I do have Lamb Tangine on the old wood burner tonight 🤩🤩


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So plan B was a couple of chicken thighs on top of chopped potatoes on roast for about 25 mins lol. Found some cabbage I’d got for the hens as a side and instant gravy. Perfect lol! 

Then BONUS! My neighbour came round with two huge slices of leftover birthday cake! And that was desert. Happily full now and thinking is it too early for a glass of wine to wash it all down???


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

huckybuck said:


> So plan B was a couple of chicken thighs on top of chopped potatoes on roast for about 25 mins lol. Found some cabbage I’d got for the hens as a side and instant gravy. Perfect lol!
> 
> Then BONUS! My neighbour came round with two huge slices of leftover birthday cake! And that was desert. Happily full now and thinking is it too early for a glass of wine to wash it all down???


Never too early for a glass of wine on a Sunday, I’m on my second 😱😱😱


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

My curry is out the window for now, I wanted to do a veggie one so went to the co-op for either sweet potatoes or a butternut squash.... they didn't have any sweet potatoes and the BNS were the size of a potato (I am not exaggerating) and nearly £2  the label said that they were hand picked... who by? Jesus Christ himself?

So salmon stir-fry it is for me tonight


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Tangine done 😍


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Brownies done! 



















think I might serve this “little” one with some ice cream!! (Best eat the main course first though 🤣)


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I forgot to take a photo so here's the leftovers! Salmon stir-fry with jasmine rice... My dinners never look good but I promise that they are tasty 😋







PM


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Not sure what I think about this - doner kebab toastie!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think I’d quite like that @BarneyBobCat  not as good as the doner Naan sandwich a couple of weekends ago but not bad!

I'm making the ragu for lasagne on Wednesday (I won’t build the lasagne until Wednesday though, it can just hang out getting more delicious), the Caribbean roti chicken mix for tomorrow (which I’ll just warm and have with the roti breads when I get back from work and running) and then Thai salmon with green lentils and spinach tonight  I’ll pop a little quiche in the oven for lunch tomorrow at the same time.

How’s about that for variety!
Italian, Thai and Caribbean  what would my great granny say?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My neighbour farmers have just hit my water pipe, no water 🙄 What will I do for supper now!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thai salmon with green lentils and spinach sounds yummy @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Thai salmon with green lentils and spinach sounds yummy @Mrs Funkin


Do you eat fish, E? We have a salmon fillet each with the lentils and spinach, then I take the leftover lentils and spinach to work tomorrow (it's with Thai paste and coconut milk, so it's more exciting than it sounds).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes I eat fish but only seasonal responsibly sourced, we have a local fisherman who sells from the back of his van ( sounds very dodgy doesn it) but its much better than supermarket fish, but I have stopped eating prawns etc. I guess now days they class me as a Pescatarian 🙄 everything has a name now, its only meat I don’t eat, well up until I ate that bacon roll in the garage 🤢😂 which BBC and my husband wont let me forget 😂


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh Caribbean chix sounds great Mrs F - pics!!!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I ate 3 pieces of brownie today


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh Caribbean chix sounds great Mrs F - pics!!!!!


Well it smells very very spicy. I think it might be a bit much for me tomorrow...but we shall see.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> I ate 3 pieces of brownie today


That would give me a headache and palpitations!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought a new BBQ at the beginning of the year, in the sale, but haven't even used it. I feel like I spent the whole summer hiding like a vampire 🤣

I have been known to BBQ in the dark (by torch light) in the autumn/winter so if anyone fancies jerk chicken and rice and peas, you are welcome... can't be bothered to do it just for me! 🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes please @GingerNinja I'll just hop in the teleporter  Sounds delicious.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> I ate 3 pieces of brownie today


Oh what it is to be young and able to eat 3 pieces of brownie.....................







Without fear of busting the scales next day


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Butternut squash, chickpea and spinach curry tonight.... was hungry hence huge portion!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My Ninja arrives tomorrow - what should I cook first?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Cully how long did you cook the chicken Kiev for?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SbanR said:


> @Cully how long did you cook the chicken Kiev for?


Pre heat first. Then 180° for 20-25 mins. Just keep an eye on it for the last few mins. That's from frozen.
Good luck


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> Pre heat first. Then 180° for 20-25 mins. Just keep an eye on it for the last few mins. That's from frozen.
> Good luck


So how much time do you think for fresh??


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure @BarneyBobCat maybe a frozen jacket potato!!!! I was amazed at the speed of those! 

I do think you should try out the pressure test though 😱🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. That was the Bake Off...a VERY disappointing week, shocking level for the final! 

I'm pleased with the winner though


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. That was the Bake Off...a VERY disappointing week, shocking level for the final!
> 
> I'm pleased with the winner though


I just said are they getting worse season on season or is too much being asked of them now so they can’t do it all well.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

How was the roti @Mrs Funkin ? I love roti but haven't had it in years (never made it though, always been takeaway!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

GingerNinja said:


> How was the roti @Mrs Funkin ? I love roti but haven't had it in years (never made it though, always been takeaway!)


It was really good, I didn’t fancy it but once I took a bite - yum! Hopefully Lidl will do a Caribbean week again


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Not cooking but I swallowed an apple cider vinegar capsule. Yucky. 

It's got turmeric as well so supposed to be good for joints, mine are appalling so it's worth a try.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I need inspo for my tea using the air fryer - could do jacket potatoes I guess but it doesnt sound very exciting lol!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I need inspo for my tea using the air fryer - could do jacket potatoes I guess but it doesnt sound very exciting lol!


I'm no good because I don't have one (only person in the world!).

Could you do something like my kebabs and couscous? (Not the couscous!) I roast the veggies and grill the yogurt marinaded chicken so assume that this is something that would be good in an air fryer?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I was thinking something like that GN. Mrs F has got my wondering about jerk chicken too!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I think jerk needs to be cooked on a fire personally (if I'm going to go to the trouble of making and marinading for hours, I want the authentic flavour) although you could probably do a tasty dish in the fryer  it looks like there are recipes out there using rubs and they do look good.

@Ali71 mentioned risotto which sounds good too!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Big Bertha had landed! She's not as big as I expected once opened thankfully.

Barney was loving the box immediately.









It still looks huge!









Actually not so bad once out of the box.









In his happy place!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

What websites do people use for Ninja recipes? Im finding Google a minefield


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SbanR said:


> So how much time do you think for fresh??


Oh sorry, I hope you've eaten since you posted.
I've never cooked fresh but expect it's still 180° but maybe 18-20 mins. As before, just keep an eye on them as they near the end of cooking time. It's what I always do if I'm cooking something new so it doesn't end up a burnt offering.
The temp and timings I use are what worked for me, but they might be different with a different type or brand of air fryer.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@BarneyBobCat have a look on Instagram, they have a Ninja foodi UK page with recipes. If you discount the first few as they are pics of restaurant food rather than stuff cooked in the Ninja


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

First cook - it had to be chips really didn't it?!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> First cook - it had to be chips really didn't it?!
> View attachment 579935


Those chips look proper!!! Did you do the steak as well?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I read somewhere that chips is the first thing _everyone_ tries in their fryer. Well done, you've dipped you toe in the water.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Those chips look proper!!! Did you do the steak as well?


Yeah! Air Fry mode - chips and steak in for 13mins at 190C, then steak out to rest with a light covering of tin foil, chips back on for 12mins same temp. Easy peasy!


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

I had a terrible meal at a Miller and Carter a couple of weeks ago, when I travelled to Cardiff to visit my brother. A massive failure to follow two simple instructions (blue steak and NO salt). A meal drowned in salt with a medium steak arrived! Needless to say, it got sent back, especially as it was £37.99!!.

The best thing about the meal was the steak knife, so I went online and ordered something similar for home. Tried them out and am very impressed. Perfectly cooked blue rump steak with homemade chips, cooked in beef dripping, mmmmm!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

DolomiTTe said:


> I had a terrible meal at a Miller and Carter a couple of weeks ago, when I travelled to Cardiff to visit my brother. A massive failure to follow two simple instructions (blue steak and NO salt). A meal drowned in salt with a medium steak arrived! Needless to say, it got sent back, especially as it was £37.99!!.
> 
> The best thing about the meal was the steak knife, so I went online and ordered something similar for home. Tried them out and am very impressed. Perfectly cooked blue rump steak with homemade chips, cooked in beef dripping, mmmmm!
> View attachment 579945


That’s a shame it was a bad meal at M and C. I must say I am nervous about going back to one as my experience has been hit and mix. 

Just went to a Vintage Inns pub last night and it wasn’t bad at all. Very busy considering it was a Wed night and we are in a cost of living crisis. I think the prices have gone up although since I rarely go out it’s hard to tell but £15.25 for fish and chips seemed a bit steep. Still it was worth it for the ambiance and service as well.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> That’s a shame it was a bad meal at M and C. I must say I am nervous about going back to one as my experience has been hit and mix.
> 
> Just went to a Vintage Inns pub last night and it wasn’t bad at all. Very busy considering it was a Wed night and we are in a cost of living crisis. I think the prices have gone up although since I rarely go out it’s hard to tell but £15.25 for fish and chips seemed a bit steep. Still it was worth it for the ambiance and service as well.


Sorry, my eyes again. I just read it was worth it for the ambulance service  .


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

We had fish and chips from a “van” at Blenheim horse trials…back in September I’m sure it was about £12! At least it’s was good for the price! (Mmm I could eat it again right now to be honest!!)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ive read a lot of people are cooking joints of beef on dehydrate for 6 hours, then blasting in the air fryer for 15mins at the end. They then wrap it in tin foil and a tea towel and leave to rest for 1hr - its meant to be amazing. The dehydrate means a really low and slow cook so it comes out as tender as can be


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive read a lot of people are cooking joints of beef on dehydrate for 6 hours, then blasting in the air fryer for 15mins at the end. They then wrap it in tin foil and a tea towel and leave to rest for 1hr - its meant to be amazing. The dehydrate means a really low and slow cook so it comes out as tender as can be


So when are you trying it??? Actually I get that it might work!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Probably this weekend at some point - Im quite busy though and its a long cook to commit to


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Made caramelised red onion and goats cheese tarts for tea last night.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I love caramelised red onion @immum whats your recipe please, I also love red cabbage yummy


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> I love caramelised red onion @immum whats your recipe please, I also love red cabbage yummy


No real recipe, and not really proper caramelised onions, just my cheats version. Gently fry onions in butter and oil until softened and starting to brown, then add a dessert spoon of brown sugar (per 4 onions), continue cooking for a bit longer until darkened. Easy peasy.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice @immum thank you


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I would put balsamic in with the onions


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I would put balsamic in with the onions


Ooh yes, great idea, I'll do that next time.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Vegetable ramen tonight…..


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@immum you're a total health goddess!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @immum you're a total health goddess!


I have to do something to offset my chocolate and cheese addiction (not together lol)!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

immum said:


> No real recipe, and not really proper caramelised onions, just my cheats version. Gently fry onions in butter and oil until softened and starting to brown, then add a dessert spoon of brown sugar (per 4 onions), continue cooking for a bit longer until darkened. Easy peasy.


Even easier - use Delia’s favourite Easy Fried Onions from a tin!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Tried something a bit different last night - maple glazed gammon, chips and egg!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

That looks unbelievable @BarneyBobCat ! 😍


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im attempting crispy pork belly today and have a joint of beef for tomorrow to do the 6hr dehydration cook


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What a good idea to sit it under the cooker hood! I was wondering where to use it more easily. 

That gammon looks fab!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I was wondering if you can air fry frozen oriental stir fry veg and would it taste as good.
Yes you can and yes it did  .


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmm, I love gammon. That egg distresses me though, BBC, I hate to say it. I like an egg that's been "flapped"  I'd still scoff it though.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> I was wondering if you can air fry frozen oriental stir fry veg and would it taste as good.
> Yes you can and yes it did  .


Well I never!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

It tasted a lot better than it looks- melt in your mouth crispy pork belly in a Chinese glaze


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks lovely BNC bit where's the veg? 🥕 🧅 🥦

My pics of my dinners do not do them justice.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I could SO eat that now!!! It looks delicious! Was it just air fry or air fry and steam? What temp? How long?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I pressure cooked for 25mins then air fried for 10mins at 200C


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I loosely followed this recipe - I made a few changes and pre-marinated the pork. When I drained the pressure cooking liquor I put it in a saucepan and reduced it:








Pressure Cooker Oriental Braised Pork Belly | Feisty Tapas


This Pressure Cooker Oriental Braised Pork Belly is melt in the mouth tender and so easy and full of flavour




www.feistytapas.com


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The beef is resting, my word it looks amazing and a sneakily tried a little bit of the end - yum!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So the beef has been eaten - it looks great but was strangely quite tough. It was still blushing so I cant have overdone it - Im wondering if it was the joint. A lot of time taken to make this for an unsatisfactory meal - I wont do it again. 

In the pot it goes for searing:









Browned off - lets get it into dehydrate mode for 6hrs:

















Air fried for 5mins at 200C, then rested for well over 1hr wrapped in tin foil and a tea towel. Here is is sliced:









There was a little bit of red juice coming out so I would say it was a medium. I've got the chunk on the left to use this week in something. As well as gammon from Friday and pork belly from Saturday  Mixed grill maybe?!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

It does look lovely BBC! What a shame it was a bit tough. 
What about dicing the rest for a home made cottage pie, or a hearty beef and veg/pasta type soup. Nice sliced in a sammidge too.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I was thinking of a sandwich Ali, sliced thin with cheese. I'll get a couple of meals out of it at least


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Doesn't the dehydrate bit make it tough? I don't know as I don't have any such gadget. It does look nice though!
I would do a black bean stir fry, just warm it in the sauce at the end.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh I’d be disappointed with that too BBC!!! What cut was it? 

I had some stewing steak that I needed to use up today but just didn’t fancy a stew so was wondering what to make.

In the end I thought of beef ragu. So winged it by searing the beef and some lardons first. Then added stock with tomato puree, red wine, and seasoning and pressure cooked it. Then added sofrito and chopped tomatoes and herbs (was a bit worried about adding them earlier) and pressure cooked again. 

The beef came out so tender I could press it with a fork and it broke up. It was really tasty.

I reckon I could have put all the ingredients in and it would have been ok. And hoping it will taste even better tomorrow as loads left! 

Didn’t have the right kind of pasta or Parmesan but it was still yum!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’d make a beef ragu with it @BarneyBobCat 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The dehydrate just cooks at 60C really slowly @GingerNinja , it was moist enough just tough. 

I dont know what the cut was @huckybuck , I just bought a roasting joint from M&S. I do wonder if it was the beef but think I will stick to my oven for roasts from now on


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats almost a whole cow there BBC 😦 😂


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just what I needed to come home to today on a cold rainy Monday 😍 A bit of an experiment as I did it on the slow cooker function of the Ninja 9 in 1 rather than my usual separate slow cooker. Hopefully I can get rid of another gadget!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

What is it Ali?

I did rice with leftover belly pork and gammon tonight - bit eclectic but very nice!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Saw this recipe now that I fancy trying - potato risotto!









Potato Risotto Recipe


Our potato risotto recipe is a bowl of creamy, buttery, savoury heaven. A pinch of nutmeg sprinkled over the top gives it that extra comforting finish.




www.greatbritishchefs.com


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Its beef and vegetable stew @BarneyBobCat, cooked on slow and low for 8 hours (although I think the Ninja's way is to time it so it finishes when the 8 hours is up). It was really tender and tasty, I was surprised!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Recipe please @Ali71 !


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I made a super quick curry. 
Sautéed Turkey pieces and mushrooms then added some tomatoes and spinach and 2 packets of ready made kohinoor tarka dal. As soon as it’s piping hot it’s ready.

I love the ready made packet curries. They aren’t too greasy or oily and don’t have unnecessary additives. Soul ones are nice (Waitrose) and the ready made sauce packets from home bargains too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We had chicken curry tonight that I'd made yesterday in the slow cooker. Rather nice. The recipe** is chicken breasts but I prefer thighs in the slow cooker.

** Schwartz packet recipe, not mine!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We've just had slowcooker rice pudding, yum!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just had the most delicious dinner! Old school sossig (haha @Ali71  ) and mash with tenderstem broccoli and carrot swede mash. Oh and instant Bisto gravy.

So good!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ive made a Bolognese sauce with some leftover beef - still got loads left! Ive gone a little heavy on the chilli flakes but I like a bit of heat


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Last nights paneer and veg in satay sauce, one of my favourite veggie dishes. Perfect with noodles or rice.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I really can't eat paneer. I don't know why. I always cheese makes everything better but I can't stand it!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I really can't eat paneer. I don't know why. I always cheese makes everything better but I can't stand it!


Oh I love it! Especially fried nice and crispy on the edges.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I really can't eat paneer. I don't know why. I always cheese makes everything better but I can't stand it!


That's like me and halloumi. I like the taste but dear on heck, THE SQUEAK! I HATE food that squeaks in my mouth**

**mice not withstanding


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's like me and halloumi. I like the taste but dear on heck, THE SQUEAK! I HATE food that squeaks in my mouth**
> 
> **mice not withstanding


Oh I love halloumi too, bring on the squeak I say!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's like me and halloumi. I like the taste but dear on heck, THE SQUEAK! I HATE food that squeaks in my mouth**
> 
> **mice not withstanding


When do you eat mice? 🙀


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just channelling my inner hunter @GingerNinja


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Roast chicken not going well - couldn't get pressure in the pot. Then decided to try air frying only for the chicken skin to be touching the element and causing a small fire! And Im hungover!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Roast chicken not going well - couldn't get pressure in the pot. Then decided to try air frying only for the chicken skin to be touching the element and causing a small fire! And Im hungover!!!


It’s probably because you ARE hungover lol!! 

I managed to do one ok - had to squash the chicken in to begin with but it pressured alright. It does take 20 mins to reach pressure though (did you remember to seal and add liquid?)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Yeah i did. Not sure what went wrong. It turned out nice though and it was really juicy ￼








I think next time I will use the rack rather than the crisper basket


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Yummy veggie chilli tonight. This is it before I smothered it in grated cheese!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We had tagliatelle with chicken and spinach in garlic cream sauce. Delicious! The thing that always makes me chuckle is how the cream sauce goes ever so slightly green from the spinach


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Guinea fowl cooked in a mustard and honey sauce


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Did you give Ollie some Guinea Fowl @SbanR ?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Did you give Ollie some Guinea Fowl @SbanR ?


Can't, with that sauce. Might try him with some raw breast meat, but he's not keen on game.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SbanR said:


> Guinea fowl cooked in a mustard and honey sauce
> View attachment 580276


Corr that’s posh!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Corr that’s posh!


Sainsbury's has the GF on offer. Don't buy it otherwise. 
The sauce came out of a Chicken Tonight bottle, reduced to half price for quick clearance


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Husband requested roast chicken for our anniversary dinner. It made me a bit sad as there was no little boy sitting on the chair in the kitchen staring at the oven until the chicken came out  he did so love roast chicken licken.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Geri doesn't eat wet cat food but loves chicken, "stolen" from my plate. She won't eat it from her plate. Of course I make her portion without salt or gravy!

Tonight I had white bread, hot from the machine, chicken pincho (cubes in a yellow powder) and sauté potatoes. Best bit was the bread and butter.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Nothing like beige food huh @Jaf


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I had chicken noodle stir fry, was lovely but I think I have to steer clear of sugar snap peas for a while because of the wind factor


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I LOVE beige food. I had a horrid gastric bug once (which timed with having an Indian takeaway) which led to my brain linking feeling ill with Indian. It took me a long time to be able to eat anything non-beige, literally months before I could eat a carrot and a tomato. I could only eat carrots, tomatoes and peas as non-beige food for a long time.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Last nights tea, salmon with lemon and herb crust, very tasty.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@immum I love salmon, I could eat it several nights a week! Potatoes and greens look lovely too. How did you cook the salmon/crust please?


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Ali71 said:


> @immum I love salmon, I could eat it several nights a week! Potatoes and greens look lovely too. How did you cook the salmon/crust please?


I just put the crust on top of the raw salmon and bake in the oven for 25 mins at 190, uncovered.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Ali71 my husband like salmon, if I am in a rush I brown off the skin in the pan, then just before I pop it in the oven I put a thick layer of pesto on the top ( flash part ) x


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> @Ali71 my husband like salmon, if I am in a rush I brown off the skin in the pan, then just before I pop it in the oven I put a thick layer of pesto on the top ( flash part ) x


Have you tried it with horseradish on the top? A nice thick layer like pesto, it's lovely, it seems to lose it's "bite" when cooked and just leaves the flavour.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

And tonight’s offering …. frittata and baby leaf salad.








I’ve definitely eaten too many potatoes this week, cauliflower and potato curry, salmon and new potatoes, and now this.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

#MeatFreeThursday for me  Jacket potato and beans for lunch, then pesto pasta and garlic bread for tea. 

Blimey!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Left over Lamb curry (homemade) , tarka Dhal and rice. Nice and warming for a cold December evening 😊


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@immum that's reminded me of a frittata that I haven't made for ages.... Red onion, pepper and courgette topped with rounds of goats cheese. Lovely the next day for lunch too


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

GingerNinja said:


> @immum that's reminded me of a frittata that I haven't made for ages.... Red onion, pepper and courgette topped with rounds of goats cheese. Lovely the next day for lunch too


Oh that sounds nice, I'm going to try it.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

made a huge veg stew, think I over cooked it as all in tiny bits and I like big chucks so I guess I will blend it to a nice soup.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> made a huge veg stew, think I over cooked it as all in tiny bits and I like big chucks so I guess I will blend it to a nice soup.


Fart juice!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve made a chilli no beans though as Mr HB won’t eat them! We’ll have it with baked potatoes after the vets. 

I figured it was either a curry or chilli to try to warm us up!!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Proper chilli doesnt include beans @huckybuck so you have gone traditional


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Two hot puss cats and chicken chasseur with mash tonight 🤩


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Charlie has got too hot 🥵 











Just had to remove him 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Not sure if this belongs here or in a Christmas thread... but Im about to make my favourite Christmas hack drink.... bourbon eggnog!

Take 1L of advocaat and put in a large jar with 200mL of your favourite bourbon. Add spices if you want such as cinnamon. Give it all a good spin then stick in the fridge for around 5 days before you start consumption. I bloody love it! X


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Ready to eat 










man’s Charlie is back to a normal temperature 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or in a Christmas thread... but Im about to make my favourite Christmas hack drink.... bourbon eggnog!
> 
> Take 1L of advocate and put in a large jar with 200mL of your favourite bourbon. Add spices if you want such as cinnamon. Give it all a good spin then stick in the fridge for around 5 days before you start consumption. I bloody love it! X


Looks like Christmas hangover to me 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or in a Christmas thread... but Im about to make my favourite Christmas hack drink.... bourbon eggnog!
> 
> Take 1L of advocate and put in a large jar with 200mL of your favourite bourbon. Add spices if you want such as cinnamon. Give it all a good spin then stick in the fridge for around 5 days before you start consumption. I bloody love it! X


🤮🤮🤮


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Can we all come to yours @Willsee we are bloomin freezing!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im going to attempt a winter stew for tea in the ninja - will report back later


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I love a veggie winter stew, so warming and comforting


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

For those who haven't heard of Zhoug  
I found it a little weird at first but it quickly grew on me😄


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That look nice @SbanR 

I like this, which is similar ( bit of a cheat buying it ready when I could easily do my own but hey ho ) , lovely on sautéed mushrooms but I use it on most things actually, gives a little warm kick to veg in a pitta bread


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmmmm I keep thinking about my dinner last night. King prawn Molly and a lachha paratha. Blooming delicious! Waiter man said to me, “do you know what it is” I said, “I think it’s a rich, thick coconut sauce, gentle spices” he was happy I knew and even happier when I picked the apparently perfectly complimenting bread. All those years living in Hounslow Borough paid off  felt like teachers pet, haha!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I might have to make a curry now lol


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Delish!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Two days of stew makes Mrs BNC's nose go ewwwwwww


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried this tonight


1 red cabbage
100g feta cheese
5 walnuts
olive oil, Sweet Paprika Powder, Salt,
Oregano, Thyme
First cut the red cabbage into slices discs, 
brushwith the olive oil and spice mixture. 
Scatter feta, cheese and walnuts over it and cook at
180°C for approx Bake about 20 minutes.


yummy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had the most disgusting dinner. I've had to cheer myself up with cheese and crackers @BarneyBobCat


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had the most disgusting dinner. I've had to cheer myself up with cheese and crackers @BarneyBobCat


Oh dear - cheese and crackers cures all. 

Mine was lovely but Im a bit gassy. If only your toilet was nearby....


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

One of my favourites tonight, huevos rancheros.
Even better with a generous helping of grated cheese on top!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You cheeky little thing, BNC! It's a bit of a journey to be fair...!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Windy here too tonight 🤣

I made a Turkey and cauliflower madras with lots of onions and tomoatoes, garlic and ginger. Slowly using up the veg!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Likely to be a bit windy here this evening! I made sprout and cheese gnocchi from the tesco magazine tonight. It was supposed to use blue cheese which I don’t like so I used cheddar. It was very tasty.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Pre-Christmas-Christmas-Lunch with my parents. Blooming lovely!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Takeaway cod goujon for Barney


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Playing with my new ninja toy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Playing with my new ninja toy
> View attachment 580688


Ooh look at that!!! Not seen those add ons before!!!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

One of my favourite dinners tonight, spinach and paneer kati rolls. Absolutely love them.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Playing with my new ninja toy
> View attachment 580688


Ohhh what are they? I’m assuming chicken satay???? Although they do look a bit like naked dancing chooks 🙄🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

immum said:


> One of my favourite dinners tonight, spinach and paneer kati rolls. Absolutely love them.


Ooooh, paratha? Roti? Chapati? I'd say paratha but not sure they look laminated? Either way, yum!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Willsee said:


> Ohhh what are they? I’m assuming chicken satay???? Although they do look a bit like naked dancing chooks 🙄🙄🙄🙄


It was chicken tikka - I didn't measure the ingredients, they probably should be more red rather than yellow


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh, paratha? Roti? Chapati? I'd say paratha but not sure they look laminated? Either way, yum!


Nothing so interesting I’m afraid! They are tortilla wraps dipped in beaten egg and fried! Very tasty, but not very authentic!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I would never think to put palak paneer in a wrap but it’s genius!! I bet in a roti and fried would be amazing!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My kind of lunch, yummmy


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

That looks fancy! What is the thing on the right? I thought rice at first but not when I zoomed in


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> That looks fancy! What is the thing on the right? I thought rice at first but not when I zoomed in


I reckon it’s hummous (???) BBC


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes @huckybuck is right, hummous BarneyBobCat yumm


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmmm, delicious dinner tonight. I had chicken liver parfait with duck rillettes, then lamb wellington and finally cheeeeeeese. So much cheese we shared it  


















Pretty fancy for us, the chef trained at Le Gavroche with Michel Roux Jr. tired now though! Ran 5.5 miles this morning, then my sewing course (too much concentration!) then cycled to and from the restaurant (only about 4 miles return but I’m not much cop on a bike!).


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> finally cheeeeeeese. So much cheese


Now that’s my kinda dessert 😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Another yummy lunch


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Another yummy lunch
> 
> View attachment 580875


It’s a bit green 😂. How does that keep you full for all your log collecting and dog walking etc?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I like green 😄 Followed by a minced pie @huckybuck 😉 I eat 4/5 small meals a day, 

Alpen or porridge with nuts and fruit for breakfast, normally very big portions.
Kief yogurt with fruit mid morning or left over pasta dish.
lunches like you have seen followed by something naughty
Supper - pasta/couscous/veg loads of it.

Evening snacks if hungry - nuts or popcorn or chocolate 😃


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

When I read that @ewelsh and see your portion sizes, it hits home why you're slim as a pin and I'm not  I don't say that in a disparaging way at all, just in a realisation of things.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> When I read that @ewelsh and see your portion sizes, it hits home why you're slim as a pin and I'm not  I don't say that in a disparaging way at all, just in a realisation of things.



You havent seen my breakfast or supper portions @Mrs Funkin 😃 I can eat big dont you worry. I will shock you tomorrow with my breakfast 😂 as for chocolate well I keep cadburys going. I will also add I carry all my weight like a typical Welsh woman, all on the butt which I cover very well. Xx


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Bit of a pre- Christmas afternoon today. It was so cold and frosty we just had to light the fire and eat cheese with port 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Slow cooked shoulder of mutton for me tonight. It's been in the oven .... yes, oven (gas) in my cast iron pot, on low all day while I've been at work, with bubble and squeak (left over roast potatoes and veg from Sunday). I don't like to blow my own trumpet, but it was absolutely devine!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm going shopping tomorrow, shall be buying all the cheesy puffs and crisps and having my take on potato salad. Can't wait!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Veggie enchiladas here tonight, with a large dollop of guacamole and sour cream.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

For @Mrs Funkin 

Here’s my broccol, asparagus, butter bean coconut curry, then I add loads of coconut shavings, toasted almonds and coriander on top with piles of rice and Quinoa Very filling


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks good, I could sneak some king prawns in there and it would be extra nice


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm with you on portion size @Mrs Funkin 

I realise that I'm obviously eating too much but I don't snack at all through the day so I'm starving by the evening! I also eat far too late most nights.

I do eat healthy food, just far too much of it.
New year resolution will be to sort this out I think!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I like to eat well during the week - basic food really but healthy. I eat a lot of soup and salads during warmer weather. Then at the weekend I let loose - life is too short!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Tonight’s offering….sweet corn fritters with a cheese slice and poached egg, a few chilli flakes to finish it off. Don’t know what happened to the second egg! Avocado and tomato salad on the side. I’m always surprised how filling it is.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I made an immune boosting Thai curry for tea - beef, onion, red pepper, baby potatoes, spinach, curry paste, chilli, star anise (sorry @Mrs Funkin !), coconut milk and chicken stock. Its blaaaaaaaaaadddddyyy laaaaaaaavvvvvaaaallly as Greg Wallace would say!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sounds delish @BarneyBobCat (star anise not withstanding!) - hope it's helped you feel a bit better.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I think I might have to come and stay with you @immum 😉 you eat so healthily and everything looks delicious!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hahahahaha. My immune boosting tea was much simpler @BarneyBobCat . Chicken, red onion, ginger, carrots, potato, yellow pepper, 5 spice paste, Korean chilli paste and a soupcon of Caribbean pepper jelly.
Luverly jubberly


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(Not sure how that’s any more simple @SbanR - many ingredients!)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Yeah what @Mrs Funkin said! That sounds pretty similar in complexity which mine was not as I just chucked it all in the ninja!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I had a lovely noodle stir fry and I've got leftovers for breakfast 😋

Lots of veggies (courgette, pepper, onion, green beans, mange tout) along with the holy trinity of garlic, ginger and chili. Just with a dash of fish sauce and soy sauce. Was yummy.

What the heck is Carribbean pepper jelly? @SbanR


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've just googled it.... I once made scotch bonnet and pear chutney, I bet that you would've liked that @SbanR 😜


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

GingerNinja said:


> I think I might have to come and stay with you @immum 😉 you eat so healthily and everything looks delicious!


Thank you GN. I have to try and eat healthily as I am a chocoholic and cheesaholic!
I tried your courgette, onion and pepper frittata tonight but forgot to take a pic, it was really nice and the goats cheese was lovely on the top.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve had half a family box of deluxe chocolate biscuits I bought for over Christmas for my dinner tonight 😱🤭☺ (long story I was starving after missing lunch) and I’m now washing it down with wine!! I’m blaming a very stressful day where I feel like I’ve been hit by a bus!! And I wonder why I’m feeling rubbish 🙄😂😱


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I _may_ have just had smoked salmon and a glass of fizz for late lunch


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’ve got roast beef in the oven but the potatoes are cooking quicker!

this weekend I’ve been making batches of fudge as gifts… so far I’ve done: plain, rum & raisin, baileys, cherry& Ginger!

made a huge batch of mince pies… but didn’t have time to photograph.

I put marzipan in the cakes which means I got a guest taste as I trimmed the tops to make them flatter / level!!

“it’s beginning to feel a lot like Christmas”

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmm, sounds delicious @Willow_Warren - chuck me a mince pie please


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Sorry @Mrs Funkin they’ve all gone….


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

It still makes me chuckle that I was properly into adulthood before I realised mince pies are fruit! I thought it was so disgusting people ate days old pies. Sigh. 

I love home made fudge though @Willow_Warren . Plain please, straight into my open gob! Slurp.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

First foray into the cheese and biscuits. Yum yum.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Which cheeeeeeeses pleases @BarneyBobCat ? Don't tell me unless there are some exotic ones in the list though


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Which cheeeeeeeses pleases @BarneyBobCat ? Don't tell me unless there are some exotic ones in the list though


I've got Wensleydale with cranberries, Pigs in blankets cheddar, and Red Fox Aged Red Leicester on the go


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've just finished off a Sticky Toffee Heaven which sounds odd but was lovely


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We are going to a cheese party on Friday evening (assuming I ever get out of work!), it's a "Bring Your Favourite Cheese" cheese party, after Carols on the Green where we live. Can't decide on morbier, truffle brie, ossau iraty or fourme d'ambert. Yes. I am a cheese snob! I especially like the AOP cheeses. 

"More cheese, Gromit" - didn't Wallace like Wensleydale?  Actually, the toffee one I could go for, I do like sweet and savoury together.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

You wouldn't like living in Spain then. All the cheeses look the same, cheddary. Sometimes get cheeses and hams for a starter and there are so many different hams and 4 same-looking cheeses! They don't have the blue cheeses at all in the shops. They do one runny type and one goat cheese.

I'm still on the cheddar cheese....had some on a burger for lunch. Nice, sort of creamy. (And a toasted bun which is fantastic)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I rather like a manchego @Jaf


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Lovely sausage casserole, with quorn sausages


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love red fox. 

Have bought some Applewood smoked, Cornish quartz, red fox, Wensleydale with blueberries and cranberries, Wensleydale with apricots, Castello Hawaii, Boursin with black pepper and castello creamy Brie.

My favourite ever cheese is a cheddar called Montgomery. Used to be able to get it in Waitrose but I haven’t seen it for the last couple of years.

I try to buy British but there’s a few overseas old favourites that keep sneaking in lol!!!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

BarneyBobCat said:


> First foray into the cheese and biscuits. Yum yum.


Well you’re a bit behind @BarneyBobCat mine has almost gone 😱😱😱


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Now we go to France at least twice a year and I only know the regions by their wine and cheese 😊😊😊. First time in the Jura this year and stocked up on Comte. Visited Switzerland for the first time and we just had to try a few fondue’s 😱😱😱.

Black Bomber is my favourite cheddar though 😊


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

A non veggie meal for a change, chilli salmon pasta with garlic and herb sauce and purple broccoli. It’s a lot more filling than it looks!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Just made Jamie Oliver’s angry bean salad for tea. Forgot pic as I’d just run 10k and was starving. It’s quick, easy and healthy, and most importantly very tasty for something so simple.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

How is everyones Christmas meal plans going? Ive nearly got everything now. Im going to be doing honey, marmalade and mustard glazed gammon, served with beef dripping roasties and red cabbage with apples and red currants for Christmas Eve. Then I've got a rib of beef joint for the big day which will be served with a mountain of buttery mash, red cabbage (from the Eve!), bone marrow gravy, beef crackling and pigs in blankets. I CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so hoping that's not a typo and it actually is made from angry beans @immum


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so hoping that's not a typo and it actually is made from angry beans @immum


All beans make me angry - gale force!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. It's only the two of us this year. I've bought the carrots, parsnips, Maris Pipers and cauliflower (couldn't get any broccoli so it will be just cauliflower cheese), cocktail sossigs and streaky to make the Angels (I know, really they are pigs in blankets but in my house growing up, they were always "Angels on Horseback", I was disappointed when I learnt what AoH really are!). 

As for the meat bit though, we are running the gauntlet! We are going to go to M&S on Christmas Eve at some point and just buy what we fancy. If we end up with nothing and just what is above in the list, we won't care  I have no small boy to worry about cooking lamb or venison or anything for. In fact, I've got two duck breasts in the freezer, so if there's nothing we fancy, we will just have those. 

I'm not even making a trifle this year. 

Gosh, we sound miserable! I'd like to say we aren't but maybe we are...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've been unable to locate morbier for my "bring your favourite cheese" party tomorrow night. I have, however, located Ossau iraty (which autocorrect wants to make Ossau irate, maybe it's friends with the angry beans!) and bleu d'affinois so all is well. I also managed to find a bottle of Gratien & Meyer cremant de Loire Rose, which is one of my current favourite pinks and you can hardly ever get down here. So that's me happy for tomorrow night...once I've got through work, anyway!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Recipe for beans please @immum


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love Ossau Irate too but I am trying not to give my money to the French!!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Well we don't really go overboard for Christmas lunch but it's still much more than a usual roast.

I have traditional turkey crown plus pork loin if anyone fancies that. Rosties, parsnips, broccoli, peas, cocktail sausages and my sausage, pancetta, chestnut stuffing balls wrapped in bacon. Yorkshire puds (shop bought) for the kids who love them.

@Mrs Funkin I always enjoy the veg and roast potatoes the most! My stuffing is like a meal in itself, God knows how many calories are in that!

I haven't had a traditional roast dinner since last Christmas so I am looking forward to it 😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh yes, I forgot the Paxo too (D just likes Paxo stuffing)...so if I have roast potatoes, carrot and parsnips mashed, cauliflower cheese, stuffing, Angels and gravy, I'll be fine. I might make some Yorkshires too. 

I will have a mince pie and cream, D will have chocolate Yule log. I've not bought cheese for us, as I'll eat it all. 

I'm on the naughty step for not buying British cheese and fizz, I know @huckybuck sorry


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Brussel sprouts!!! I forgot them, my favourite too.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

GingerNinja said:


> Brussel sprouts!!! I forgot them, my favourite too.


I really don't like them. It's literally like eating a fart


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Hoping to do smoked haddock in cheese sauce, wrapped in a pancake for starter, leg of lamb for the main, and sherry trifle for pudding. I've been covering for someone at another site at work this week and everyone was ill, it was like working on a TB ward with all the coughing. Anyway, I've come down with it now and feel absolutely pants, just hope I'll feel like cooking on Christmas Day. I'm hoping they let us finish work early today, as I was up all night coughing, and have had no sleep.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I really don't like them. It's literally like eating a fart


In my house OH doesn't like sprouts or cabbage...we often tell him because he doesn't like eating his own species!..am old joke but apt for him!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I’m going to me dads! He’s ordered a turkey crown to pick up this afternoon. I’ve been assured that the pigs in blankets and stuffing are already in the freezer. I will monitor the potato situation as he often doesn’t do enough 🤣

I still need to put royal icing on 2 cakes… and it’s a job I hate doing.

I got a side of salmon free from work so I’m going to do a creamy salmon leek dish for dinner tonight. Then I got a piece of rump steak for tomorrow (I don’t know why but we always used to have steak on Christmas Eve and I fancied doing the same this year!)

Christmas Day breakfast will of course be a chocolate orange 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so hoping that's not a typo and it actually is made from angry beans @immum


Haha @Mrs Funkin, I think it’s called angry because it has chilli in it! It’s actually cooked green beans and tomatoes with garlic, chilli and mint. I don’t know why it’s called salad either, because it’s hot!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

GingerNinja said:


> Recipe for beans please @immum


This is my version of the recipe, tweaked slightly from the original. Roughly serves 2.
Add 2 large chopped garlic cloves, 1/2 tsp chilli flakes and leaves from 4 sprigs of mint to a pan and fry gently until softened. Add a punnet of mixed colour cherry tomatoes plus a few extra and 3 tablespoons red wine vinegar. Cook until tomatoes are soft and bursting open. Add a packet of precooked green beans and cook for a further couple of minutes. Serve piled on rustic toast, or I use olive ciabatta. Top with mozzarella balls.
Pic from Jamie Oliver’s veg cook book.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm very full!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Well I’ve cooked my gammon and glazed it in honey and mustard 😊. Having 5 over tomorrow and not doing the traditional I’m afraid 😳 Lamb Tangine has been cooked tonight on the wood burner so it can rest overnight and reheat tomorrow. Served with sauté potatoes and roast Mediterranean veg in garlic and paprika 😊😊😊.

Just couldn’t be arsed with the Turkey this year 🤣🤣🤣🤣🎄


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I got a shoulder of lamb to roast tomorrow, with garlic and rosemary. I also got a chicken to cook at the same time so we can have sammich leftovers on Boxing Day. I was going to go to M&S but CBA, so I just went to Morrison's on the bike after parkrun. 

Mostly I CBA with any of it currently.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Yep can agree with a CBA, as we’ve got Tangine I’ve bought a cooked chicken from M&S for the “left overs” Boxing Day to go with my gammon 😉. Oh and the cheese (of course) 😱😱😱


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I didn't take a pic because of rushing to get it to the table but the gnocchi lentil bake was delicious. Eaten too much though so uncomfortable now!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The festive spread  could’ve fed at least four people though!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Looks amazing @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I couldn't eat a big lunch at lunch time, so we tend to do Christmas dinner spread across the day. 

Starting and ending with cake. 

Breakfast cake was a spiced chocolate chai cake with mascarpone vanilla chai frosting. I am awful at icing and sprinkling apparently. 

Lunch was full on 80s vibes with a classic prawn cocktail, with a heavy amount of cayenne pepper, homemade Marie rose sauce and home made granary loaf and some almost past it's best lettuce.

Not even started making dinner yet... Pictures of dinner and more cake later!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmmm. Prawn cocktail. I could fancy one of them!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lovely @Psygon 😍 I wish all I had had was that prawn cocktail. I only had a reasonable sized plate, not piled up, and I'm stuffed still. .. I might still manage a stuffing ball later though!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ours was a buffet type affair to pick at as and when, with all the food we really like but don't often eat.
So plenty of pigs in blankets, bacon cheese and potato skins, scotch eggs, sos rolls and a selection of Chinese style finger food. Lovely tempura prawns.
Loads of cheesy coleslaw and potato salad.
Then rich choccy cheesecake.😋
I'm afraid the strawberry trifle and chocolate eclairs will have to wait till tomorrow.
We're very happy and not a turkey in sight😄.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My mum had sossigs, home made chips, peas and onion gravy  She said they have a roast dinner so often anyway (they do) that they didn't want it today. 

I saw do what makes you happy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So I reckon I figured out another reason I like Christmas dinner at night time. Sparkly lights look more sparkly. 

Table setting:

















The main event. Turkey parcel, pigs in blankets, roast potatoes, carrots, parsnips, sprouts and leeks and of course gravy. If I'm honest the turkey was a little dry and a tad overcooked... But it was ok once smothered in gravy.









Then Christmas pudding laced with Alnwick rum. And I may have given myself too much cream...









All washed down with a couple of glasses of prosecco. Now I'm off to find out what we did with the After Eights.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

I’m so stuffed I couldn’t eat another thing! Well maybe a chocolate or two…
Dinner was lovely, forgot pics, but all the usuals, turkey, pigs in blankets, stuffing, cauliflower cheese, parsnips, carrots, sprouts, red cabbage, roast potatoes, yorkies and loads of gravy. I think that’s everything!
Then my daughter made a cheeseboard for tea, nobody was very hungry but it was so nice we had to eat it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmmm, that looks fab @immum - well done to your daughter


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Made a pavlova to take to a family get together yesterday


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

immum said:


> Made a pavlova to take to a family get together yesterday
> View attachment 581825


Wish I was in your family! Pavlova is my ultimate favorite pudding!!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I found a recipe for mince pies, with apple. Only they've completely messed up and used mincemeat! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

haha @Jaf that reminds me of the episode of Friends where Rachel makes a trifle and it's stuck to the page about Shepherd's Pie, so it's a hybrid of the two


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah I remember that, with all the friends trying to eat it anyway to spare her feelings! Joey actually liked it and went round all the plates scoffing it down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my! I just made the most delicious macaroni cheese. I'd made too much cheese sauce on Christmas Day for the cauliflower and I'd shoved it in the fridge thinking I'd do something with it. It was amazing! We had a side order of chicken goujons, which is what the poorly boy chose from the options presented to him.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Tonight I’ve just thrown all the leftovers into a pan with a bit of onion, garlic and Tabasco and fried it. It had everything in, roast potatoes, parsnips, carrots, stuffing, red cabbage, nut roast, sprouts, cauliflower cheese and some gnocchi I found in the back of the fridge. Oh and a couple of bits of salami and pepperoni from the cheeseboard. Had it with cold turkey. It was blooming lovely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've got short ribs of beef in the slow cooker for tomorrow night and tonight we will have pasta with the last bit of chicken I cooked on Christmas Day, with the leftover streaky bacon, half a pot of cream that's left and garlic. Just been reading up on putting pasta water into the sauce, might try it later...apparently it's the difference between an okay sauce and a really good one. We shall see!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I ate the last of the Christmas turkey today… there wasn’t really enough so i got a couple of pigs in blankets and stuffing balls out of the freezer and popped them in the air fryer. Piled it all into a baguette (bought not made)… naughty but nice!!!

not really cooking but it tasted good!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Christmas lunch here was the usual although Mr HBs BIL cooked and bought the Turkey over. So all I had to do was the roast potatoes, parsnips and carrots, stuffings, pigs in blankets, cauliflower cheese, Yorkshire’s, sprouts and gravy. 

Usually it’s easy but this year it was 11 people and one of my fan ovens decided to pack in arghhhhhhh!!! Ended up using the microwave, ninja and hob to wing it.










Only disappointment was BIL took the Turkey home with him so we had no leftovers 😭


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

He didn't even leave you some turkey for a sammich? Rude!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> He didn't even leave you some turkey for a sammich? Rude!


Nope! It was a bit naughty really. Thank goodness I bought an emergency MS crown (in case anything went wrong) which is in the freezer. I’ll cook it NY’s day. It’s enough for 8 so will be able to take some next door to neighbour who didn’t have Turkey as her family is all veggie and there should still be plenty left over. 

I do need to get all the trimmings again as didn’t have the space to freeze extra this year.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

M&S are selling off turkey and veg at the minute for anyone wanting second helpings!

Ive got leftover beef rib for a sandwich for tea tonight


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just been reading up on putting pasta water into the sauce, might try it later...apparently it's the difference between an okay sauce and a really good one. We shall see!


Guest chef on Saturday Kitchen did that.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That reminds me of Friends, too, BBC. The one with Ross' post Thanksgiving sammich...and his colleague who eats it, but only half of it and chucks it in the bin  

Was your lunch today better than yesterday?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That reminds me of Friends, too, BBC. The one with Ross' post Thanksgiving sammich...and his colleague who eats it, but only half of it and chucks it in the bin
> 
> Was your lunch today better than yesterday?


Yes much better thanks - we stopped a place we go regularly and have got to know the staff who work there. Service was brilliant and the food was lovely.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 581945


That’s making my mouth water BNC


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mr HB is desperate - it’s still frozen!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmm, leftover chicken, bacon and creamy garlic pasta was lovely


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Well we had yet more cheese and a bit of pate, you can beat eating up the cheese 😊😊😊😊


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Punjab mojito and a Indian Old Fashioned









Taxi!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

This is my company for the evening  I’ve had one Malibu all Christmas, so I’m going in. I shan’t be responsible for the contents of any posts later


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> This is my company for the evening  I’ve had one Malibu all Christmas, so I’m going in. I shan’t be responsible for the contents of any posts later
> 
> View attachment 581974


Fabulous choice @Mrs Funkin 🥂🥂

I love a Cremant - some is much nicer than the old Champers and Loire is one of them 😊. At around 8 Euros a bottle in France I call it my “fizzy pop” and consume a fair bit 😳😳😳😳.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Frenchy Chicken with Sautéed veggies tonight 😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Willsee  I was meant to be having it on Crimbo Day with a pal but they ended up being too busy, I never drank it as I was flat out...and then husband came down with Covid, so not seen anyone. I've given up on having anyone to share it with, so it's just me, hehe. I don't get on with Cremant de Bourgogne but the Loire is all good  The G&M rose is my favourite one, it's usually only £12 a bottle but it was on offer for a tenner.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't get on with Cremant de Bourgogne


The Bourgogne is a bit dryer and not as fresh as the Loire. Have you tried Cremant de Alsace? Now that’s a nice one 😊 and again not so heavy, if you know what I mean?

Gosh, can’t wait til Feb when we’re back in France skiing and sampling the local food 😊😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No I haven't, I shall look out for it, thank you  

Make sure when you're on your holidays you post us pictures of the delicious food so we can be envious!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Frenchy chicken 😍😍


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ll join you soon @Mrs Funkin Mr HB has gone up to bed after a few beers and wine (he won his match) and I’m going to settle in front of the TV and enjoy a peaceful evening!!! Dilemma is red or white…


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh good @huckybuck  I might watch that Marie Antoinette thingymibob.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Willsee I'm sorry, I'm not sure I can like your dinner on account of it looking like it contains some squeaky Welsh so and so's....


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Just in case we haven’t had enough sweet stuff over the last few days, I made a banana cake to use up some manky bananas.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Willsee I'm sorry, I'm not sure I can like your dinner on account of it looking like it contains some squeaky Welsh so and so's....


Ummm now I’m stumped 🤔 what’s “squeaky Welsh” 😱😱😱😱


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Leeks...are there leeks in there?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh… I like leeks!! 😋


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Leeks...are there leeks in there?


Ooooh !!!! Nope, no leeks 😊

chicken, bacon, garlic, spring onion, veg stock, little gem and peas, with creme fraiche stirred through at the end.

No leeks 😊😊😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh excellent  Although spring onions squeak a bit, too. I don't like food that squeaks in my mouth (mice notwithstanding  )...so essentially green beans/leeks/halloumi...all a no from me. Obviously if I was given any of them at dinner, I'd put up with the squeak, I just wouldn't eat them from choice.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Huh?? Is the squeak loud enough for other people to hear it? I hate noisy eaters, even crisps, so like tv on or music on when eating with other people.

I have tried green beans but didn't hear a squeak, either up or down.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Mmmm squeaky cheese, love it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaf said:


> Huh?? Is the squeak loud enough for other people to hear it? I hate noisy eaters, even crisps, so like tv on or music on when eating with other people.
> 
> I have tried green beans but didn't hear a squeak, either up or down.


No it’s the sensation of the squeak in my mouth. Urgh!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Chinese roast pork


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh wow! I've just eaten, but could easily eat that too. Delish!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Extra cheesy lasagne for tea  Should've taken a photo before I took pieces out as it was a bit squishy and looks a right mess! Delicious though.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I have eaten soooooo much food. Been to a Brazilian restaurant. There was a buffet bar where you got all sorts of vegetables, pastas, breads, cold meats, cheeses, rice, beef stew, garlic mushrooms - you name it basically, where you just filled up as much as you like. Then the cooks (chefs?) come round with roasted meats on skewers and cut you bits off. My god! I ate sooooo much! Favourites being picanha (Brazilian steak), gammon and pineapple, rump steak, Brazilian lamb (which was minted). Absolutely fantastic. When you are full you are meant to turn a card over to red - I never did! LOL! I also had sirloin steak, beef skirt, chicken wings, bbq chicken, and Brazilian sausage which was not very pleasant, Im sure it had thyme in it which reminded me of the dreaded bronchostop! 

Snacks tonight only followed by a lot of drinks and then a detox for the next week! (minus a massive roast pork loin tomorrow night for our NYD meal)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my, that sounds blooming gorgeous @BarneyBobCat - I think there's a restaurant similar down here. Is it a chain?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes @Mrs Funkin but local to me. But I have been to similar - we went to Rio Steakhouse but have been to Estabulo Rodizio previously:






Rio Brazilian Steakhouse | Restaurants in Newcastle, Jesmond & Middlesbrough


Book your table today for Rio Brazilian Steakhouse the #1 rated restaurant in Jesmond, Newcastle upon Tyne & Middlesbrough based on TripAdvisor reviews.




www.rio-steakhouse.co.uk













Estabulo Rodizio Bar & Grill. The true taste of Brazil


Brazilian Bar and Grill. The true taste of Brazil Rodizio Bar & Grill honours the Brazilian Gaúcho’s traditional method of cooking. This involves taking the most delicious and flavoursome cuts of meat, which are then skewered and cooked slowly on open flames.




www.estabulo.co.uk


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well today I made my secret Santa gifted brownie… (well it was a Christmas tree so I had to make it whilst still Christmas)

I was a bit concerned as the skillet it quite shallow… but nothing to worry about, turned it well!
M









It came out of the skillet well, I was just a clumsy causing it to break!










all gone now.. totally stuffed… think I’m going to have to get a drink of water after! 🤣

Just tagging @Hammystar thanks for a great gift 😀


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Epic crackling on my pork for dinner tonight!


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Haggis, tatties and neeps with a whisky sauce for me tonight. A bit early for Burns Night, but who cares? I actually made the tatties and neeps and sauce last night and have reheated it for a quick 'tea' (as we say in Lancashire) when I got home from work just now. Delicious!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

DolomiTTe said:


> Haggis, tatties and neeps with a whisky sauce for me tonight. A bit early for Burns Night, but who cares? I actually made the tatties and neeps and sauce last night and have reheated it for a quick 'tea' (as we say in Lancashire) when I got home from work just now. Delicious!
> View attachment 582179


Too early??? No!
I started eating haggis last month  Love it but it's so fattening!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Treacle sponge pud, custard and cream for a very late dinner. Didn't get home till late and there's no such thing as take away here. Was lovely though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I saw a slow cooker steamed treacle sponge recipe the other day. I might try it this weekend. I love pudding and custard. You lucky thing @Jaf


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I once made syrup sponge in the microwave, it was surprisingly good!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh I do love a churrascaria style restaurant - I went to a couple in Rio/Sao Paulo but didn’t know they had opened them here. 

I also went to a similar style in Nairobi, Kenya called Carnivore a long time ago but the meats were a little more random - think ostrich, zebra, gazelle crocodile - thankfully they have less exotic meats on the menu these days.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Was it Estabulo @BarneyBobCat? We have one in Norwich, the only one in the South that I can see! (Not that I've ever been but one of my friends has and mentioned the red card thing).


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

It was called Rio which is just a small chain round my area but I have been to Estabulo before @Ali71 . Both are Rodizio restaurants


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Went to work this evening and came home for delicious cheese on toast. Doesn’t always have to be fancy to be yummy


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I think I might like cheese on toast. Is it usually cheddar?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes @Jaf I think I’ve only ever made it with cheddar, though I think it might be nice with Red Leicester too.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

You should try Welsh rarebit @Jaf


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Nope, no, never! No anchovy sauce and no mustard for me! Bleuuuuurgh.

Not sure about red cheese either to be honest (internet says comes with mouldy rind?!).

I had cod fish cakes and chips last night. Made the chips like fat crisps, yummy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nah @Jaf Red Leicester just looks like a block of cheddar, no rind, similar “rubbery” texture to a milder cheddar. It’s quite mild too.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

You don't put anchovy sauce on a rarebit but yes a bit of mustard, very light, just gives it a nice bit of depth. Yummy!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

See that's the problem with the Internet. The recipe I read definitely has Worcestershire sauce (anchovy right?). And the cheese says mouldy rind.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Jaf said:


> See that's the problem with the Internet. The recipe I read definitely has Worcestershire sauce (anchovy right?). And the cheese says mouldy rind.


Ha ok - now I get you. Ok so yes Worcestershire sauce can have anchovy in it but I don't believe its that common now and you would only know because they have to list all the ingredients - it definitely does not taste fishy, its closer to vinegar if anything. But also definitely not mouldy or a rind based cheese - standard good old English cheddar!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So not to clog up the morning thread.... @Mrs Funkin and @Ali71 , try making your own custard. Its massively nicer than shop bought stuff, immensely worse for you but delish!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> So not to clog up the morning thread.... @Mrs Funkin and @Ali71 , try making your own custard. Its massively nicer than shop bought stuff, immensely worse for you but delish!


No no NO BNC! Bird's custard powder, sugar and milk only. It's the only way. The posh stuff with cream and egg yolks and real vanilla and all that malarkey just doesn't do it for me in the same way. Soz


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jaf said:


> See that's the problem with the Internet. The recipe I read definitely has Worcestershire sauce (anchovy right?). And the cheese says mouldy rind.


If you buy a mature Red Leicester cut off a big block then yes, there's a mouldy rind. 
Have you tried Red Fox @Mrs Funkin . Yummy and most definitely Not rubbery!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm laughing that you're angry at my defence of Bird's custard powder @BarneyBobCat  

On that note, I'm off to make a blancmange


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm laughing that you're angry at my defence of Bird's custard powder @BarneyBobCat
> 
> On that note, I'm off to make a blancmange


It was a dislike really - theres no button for that! Get some Angel Delight on the go!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good idea! I hate it but husband loves it  I’ve got a banana sachet in the larder haha.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Oooh angel delight….my favourite used to be butterscotch with chopped up bits of mars bar in it.
Veggie meatballs tonight


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Get some Angel Delight on the go!


Strawberry for me to please 😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Never liked angel delight but my cousins lived in the stuff in the 70s 
I had sausage and butter bean tray bake


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

immum said:


> Oooh angel delight….my favourite used to be butterscotch with chopped up bits of mars bar in it.
> Veggie meatballs tonight
> View attachment 582226


Ive done a dislike for this too, nothing to do with @immum really - entirely because why do vegetarian things need to look or sound like meat? It's one of my pet peeves. Vegetarian burger, vegetarian sausage and in this case vegetarian meat (!) balls. It kind of does vegetables a disservice - there are loads of yummy veggie meals you can do

Actually - butterscotch angel delight with mars bars is veggie right?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had a reasonably heated discussion with a Vegan Runner, whilst we were doing parkrun a few weeks ago. She was talking about this amazing vegan cream tea she had had. I asked her how and she said a cream substitute. It got onto the very same topic as you talk about BBC. I was veggie for a few years - but before there were meat substitutes - so I don't really "get" them. She told me how nice they were - I said yes because they are trying to make them taste like/have similar texture to meat. That's when it got a bit interesting, haha. All whilst running. Ahem. I could be a veggie again but I couldn't be vegan, no way. I am not anti-people-who-are-veggie at all, I do just wonder about the substitutes. The Quorn adverts with Mo Farah drive me mad (but I don't like him, so maybe it's more about him than the Quorn!). 

I also was wondering if I could get a top that says Carnivorous Runner...


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not keen on fake meat either but it's just a name in most circumstances. I've done chickpea balls as a "meat ball" recipe but it's not fake meat product just an alternative, like jackfruit can be used in place of meat. I love a blackbean burger, not as a meat substitute but because they are tasty in their own right.

One exception is Quorn picnic eggs which are nicer than the meat alternative!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh I could eat a spicy bean burger from Wimpy. I used to love them!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Cauldron used to do a mushroom burger which was amazing (back in the day when somerfield was a thing)


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive done a dislike for this too, nothing to do with @immum really - entirely because why do vegetarian things need to look or sound like meat? It's one of my pet peeves. Vegetarian burger, vegetarian sausage and in this case vegetarian meat (!) balls. It kind of does vegetables a disservice - there are loads of yummy veggie meals you can do
> 
> Actually - butterscotch angel delight with mars bars is veggie right?!


I actually agree with you at BNC, sometimes I wonder what the point is of meat substitutes, especially as some of them are awful. I am not veggie and neither is oh, but we are more than happy to eat veggie to accommodate our daughter. The trouble is we have another daughter who isn’t veggie, but will eat it, but is also very fussy. So it’s a case of finding something that will please everyone which is not easy! Veggie daughter is not a fan of meat subs usually, but there are some she will eat. Non veggie daughter doesn’t mind meat subs but won’t eat any beans or pulses that everyone else will. So it’s very difficult to find proteins that everyone will eat. It’s a nightmare feeding everyone in my house! Luckily oh will eat anything so that’s one less to worry about.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Blimey @immum that does sound tricky. Thank goodness you’ve not got a fusspot of a husband  

I can’t decide what to have for tea tonight…I’m fed up with cooking at the moment.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blimey @immum that does sound tricky. Thank goodness you’ve not got a fusspot of a husband
> 
> I can’t decide what to have for tea tonight…I’m fed up with cooking at the moment.


That means takeaway then!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

No fan meat subs here either, I dont like the smell or taste of meat end of, so why would I want to eat something that looks like meat, tastes like meat but isnt meat…. Most odd 🤨, I have tried “mushroom“ sausages once which were ok but I haven't bothered to buy them since, I just prefer to have straight forward mushrooms…


@Mrs Funkin when I am in doubt as to what to cook, I just throw what ever I have in my fridge in one pot lots of garlic and spices and wish it well 😃


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You might remember the microwave grill thing husband borrowed from our god daughter. Well, I bought him one for Christmas as he thought it was really good. It’s on offer at Lakeland at the moment. It’s very handy, I have to say.









Lékué Microwave Grill | Toasted Sandwich Maker


Make crispy grilled toasties or cook meat, fish and veg in the microwave in just 3 minutes with the new Lekue Microwave Grill. With 3 year guarantee.




www.lakeland.co.uk


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You might remember the microwave grill thing husband borrowed from our god daughter. Well, I bought him one for Christmas as he thought it was really good. It’s on offer at Lakeland at the moment. It’s very handy, I have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thumbs up here too - we have one and its very good


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How strange @Mrs Funkin only last night did I order a new sandwich toaster thing but mine is just flat plates it doesnt cut the bread or leave triangles. I love toasting aubergines sandwiches yummmy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Actually I have two pointed red peppers in the fridge, I might put them in the microwave grill, I bet they’d be yummy.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I saw you can use the microwave thing for chicken and steak too - never tried it though.

@ewelsh , I like most vegetables but aubergine is one I cannot tolerate. It's not just the flavour, it's the texture for me. Shame really as parmigiana always looks really nice


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@BarneyBobCat a lot of people aren’t keen on aubergine, I slice them so not too thin or they go limp, toast them with a little oil, turn them, then brush with lots of garlic salt pepper then re toast and use them as bread slices, inside I have cheese, pepper, roasted cauliflower and pesto you really wont notice that distinctive taste, plus the texture is more crunchy than slippery, saying that you can do the same with thick slices of purple cabbage discs - That might be more you.

Odd how we all like and dislike different things, I dislike broccoli but force myself to eat it daily, I just find it so boring.

Im experimenting with celeriac at the moment, I had it in a restaurant roasted in nuts and it was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I like red cabbage, broccoli and celeriac! Broccoli is actually one of my favourites. Red cabbage with apple is amazing


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I absolutely love broccoli and get withdrawal if I don't have it for a week 😂

I also love aubergine but not crunchy 😱 it has to be properly cooked and soft!

I love all cabbage and my favourite is homemade slaw with a cumin, chilli lemon dressing. You used to be able to buy half cabbages which you don't seem to be able anymore. I know they're cheap but I just hate waste and my digestion would not like me eating two whole raw cabbages!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

GingerNinja said:


> I absolutely love broccoli and get withdrawal if I don't have it for a week 😂
> 
> I also love aubergine but not crunchy 😱 it has to be properly cooked and soft!
> 
> I love all cabbage and my favourite is homemade slaw with a cumin, chilli lemon dressing. You used to be able to buy half cabbages which you don't seem to be able anymore. I know they're cheap but I just hate waste and my digestion would not like me eating two whole raw cabbages!


I wonder if you can freeze it? I agree, it does seem wasteful to get rid of any veg.

Tenderstem broccoli - so lovely. Especially char grilled. Yum


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> I absolutely love broccoli and get withdrawal if I don't have it for a week 😂
> 
> I also love aubergine but not crunchy 😱 it has to be properly cooked and soft!
> 
> I love all cabbage and my favourite is homemade slaw with a cumin, chilli lemon dressing. You used to be able to buy half cabbages which you don't seem to be able anymore. I know they're cheap but I just hate waste and my digestion would not like me eating two whole raw cabbages!


If you know anyone who has chickens they could have the other half! I buy a savoy or greens every week for my girls!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

I love veg and eat it all in anyway cooked, Celeriac chips are lovely @ewelsh and so is celeriac and parsnip mash with sage, ground pepper and a dollop of creme fraiche 😊😊😊.
I’m just not keen on fruit, find it too acidic and a faf to peel or chop 😳😳😳😳


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ive seen a lot of FB posts saying keep you veg peelings and air fry them to make amazing crisps


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I didn’t know what to do for tea. Husband requested one of his favourites for after his Zwift race…Chinese chicken curry. Honestly! I shan’t ask him tomorrow based on that choice


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Willsee said:


> I love veg and eat it all in anyway cooked, Celeriac chips are lovely @ewelsh and so is celeriac and parsnip mash with sage, ground pepper and a dollop of creme fraiche 😊😊😊.
> I’m just not keen on fruit, find it too acidic and a faf to peel or chop 😳😳😳😳


I love it on holiday when someone has prepped the fruit already


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I didn’t know what to do for tea. Husband requested one of his favourites for after his Zwift race…Chinese chicken curry. Honestly! I shan’t ask him tomorrow based on that choice
> 
> View attachment 582248


Aaahhh but you can’t beat a Chinese chicken curry on a Saturday night 😊😊😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe it was my attempt at making a takeaway without having a takeaway  Husband was happy.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I keep forgetting to add my very easy morning immunity booster cubes here, so anyone who has a cold or has been ill, I would recommend this


About 2 large fingers of Fresh ginger, pealed and roughly chopped
1 x Whole organic lemon, peeled and chopped roughly
1 x tbs best honey you can afford
cup of water

stick all into blitz
then pour into ice cube tray and freeze


every morning, take one cube, pop in your mug and add a little hot water and enjoy. Its hot and fiery so you only need a shot so to speak.

Ginger reduces inflammation, lemon gives Vit C, honey is anti inflammator, antioxidant and antibacterial.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I made crispy chilli beef last night, it was bloody lovely. I neglected to take a photo though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I sort of like the sound of the cubes @ewelsh - I like ginger but not a big fan of lemon and hot water - it reminds me too much of lemsip! But if it does you good I suppose you can treat it like medicine and just down it lol!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh recipe for crispy beef BBC - I have some beef strips in the fridge!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh recipe for crispy beef BBC - I have some beef strips in the fridge!!!


I put this together myself based on a few recipes:

*Crispy Beef

Serves 2

Ingredients*

360 g ¾ lb thin cut sirloin steaks - (approx 3 thin steaks) cut into thin strips
1 small egg
4 tbsp cornflour (cornstarch)
¼ tsp salt
¼ tsp black pepper
1/8 tsp white pepper
Sesame oil
1 medium onion peeled and sliced into thin strips
1 Red pepper sliced or cubed
1 red chilli – finely sliced- discard the seeds if you don't like it too hot
1 tsp minced ginger
3 garlic cloves - peeled and minced
2 tbsp rice vinegar
3 tbsp dark soy sauce
2 tbsp tomato puree (tomato paste)
6 tbsp caster sugar
2 tbsp tomato ketchup
2 tbsp sweet chilli sauce
*Instructions*

Place the steak strips in a bowl and add the egg. Mix together to thoroughly coat the steak in the egg.
Add the 4tbsp cornflour, ¼ tsp each of salt and pepper and ⅛ tsp of white pepper.
Toss together to coat the steak. It will be a sticky mixture.
Place in AirCrisp basket and AC for 15 minutes at 200 Degrees then remove. 
Remove the basket and add some oil to the ninja pot. Saute the sliced onion and red pepper for 2 minutes until slightly softened.
Add in the finely chopped chilli, 1 tsp minced ginger and 3 minced cloves of garlic and cook whilst stirring for 30 seconds.
Add the 2 tbsp rice vinegar, 3tbsp soy sauce, 2 tbsp tomato puree, 6 tbsp sugar, 2 tbsp tomato ketchup and the 2 tbsp sweet chilli sauce to the pan. 
Turn up the heat and let it bubble for a couple of minutes until the sauce starts to reduce a little.
Add the beef back in, give it a stir and heat through for 1-2 minutes – until the beef is hot.
Serve with rice or noodles.
*Notes*
It's easier to cut the steak into thin strips if you place it in the freezer for 30 minutes to firm up a little.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I put this together myself based on a few recipes:
> 
> *Crispy Beef
> 
> ...


This is brilliant BBC - I’m not sure I have the right meat today but will try this in the week!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@ewelsh lemon!!🤢🤢🤢
But I drink ginger tea


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im going to attempt chicken tikka masala for tea tonight


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

See. You are a heath goddess @ewelsh


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha! I was reading this. Someone is making a living out of telling people how to batch cook and freeze meals? Errrm, ministry of stating the blinking obvious, anyone?









Can batch cooking help cut your shopping bills?


Suzanne Mulholland's time saving tips have gathered her a significant following on social media.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Not remotely spicy unfortunately but tasted nice


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I know it's supposed to look like that @BarneyBobCat but it does look a little bit radioactive ☢

And tikka masala isn't meant to be spicy is it? I'm sure it was yummy!

I want a curry now.....


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Home made ginger shots are popular (I didn't even know they were really a thing) there's quite a few posts on Instagram where people are making them. This one sounds ok @ewelsh


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-LGSWpJJ-J/

I quite like ginger tea but not lemon and ginger. I could probably chug a shot down but maybe it would be nicer in a smoothie with some pineapple


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

If you love making your own curries then I would definitely recommend you check out The Spicery.









The Spicery


Surprise yourself with what you can make using our Recipe Kits, Cookbooks and Subscriptions




www.thespicery.com





I’ve got several of their books and the blends are amazing. I get so many compliments when I dish any of them up and you can freeze everything so I always have a selection of ‘takeaways’ 😊😊


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Ali71 I use these cubes most winters, nowadays they seem to throw all sorts into them like pepper, cinnamon, cardamon, garlic, turmeric etc, I just like the old fashion booster. If your not keen on lemon just add more honey plus it is literally a shot and boy does it wake you and warm you up first thing 😃


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Tomato and Boursin pasta tonight. Rather unhealthy with all the Boursin, but all the tomatoes cancel that out, that’s what I tell myself anyway!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

immum said:


> Tomato and Boursin pasta tonight. Rather unhealthy with all the Boursin, but all the tomatoes cancel that out, that’s what I tell myself anyway!
> View attachment 582304


Yep tomatoes will definitely cancel out the cheese 😊😊😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sun-dried tomatoes @immum ? That looks yummy.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sun-dried tomatoes @immum ? That looks yummy.


No, just roasted baby plum tomatoes, but now you’ve got me thinking!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I managed to fit half a pack of Boursin on a 10cm bit of French bread last week, pretty good skills me thinks 😋


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yesterday’s tea king prawn Singapore noodles (Gousto)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tonight’s tea - butter chicken curry. I did add peas and tomatoes (and a few potatoes I had as left overs) as wanted more veg but it was really tasty. 

I forgot to stir the cream in lol!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LOVE Butter Chicken Curry!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tonight’s dinner was a mish mash. It was supposed to be a Gousto Mediterranean veg stew with cheesy mash on top. But I had some prepared mashed carrot and Swede so it ended up Mediterranean veg stew (with extra mushrooms and new potatoes - still using up leftover). With mashed Swede and potato and grated cheese topping. 

It was actually quite tasty and I now feel quite virtuous - like the health goddess @ewelsh I have eaten sooooi many veggies lol!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice @huckybuck like a posh Fridge Scrapings dinner  I quite like a Fridge Scraping tea.


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Last night was a bit of a disaster. I was giving blood on my way home from work, so my treat to myself is always to park my car, trot down to the chippy at the bottom of the hill and walk back up to the donor venue munching a large bag of chips. I got to the chippy to find there were no lights on and the shutters down! I needed to eat before I gave blood, so ended up in a kebab shop asking if it was possible to have a quick portion of chips as I was in a rush. I ended up with a tiny offering of barely luke warm frozen thin fries at a cost of £2!! I wasn't impressed, but hadn't much choice. Anyway, they did the trick and I successfully gave my 60th donation. I do love chippy chips, I'm going to have to satisfy my craving next week I think.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow @DolomiTTe 60 donations of blood, well done you, you deserve a banquet for all that.


Chippy chips are the best, especially with lots of salt and vinegar & they have to be wrapped in paper, this plastic tray malarkey doesnt do it for me.
I hope you get real chips soon 😃


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done @huckybuck may veggie‘s be your thing this year…😃. I was looking at the Gousto you have, tempted to try a few when my husband is home, if only to get different ideas as I am sick of trying to find new mealS. 

Tell me, do they send enough food, when they say for 2 persons is that 2 men or 2 sparrows? My husband eats a lot…


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Well done @huckybuck may veggie‘s be your thing this year…😃. I was looking at the Gousto you have, tempted to try a few when my husband is home, if only to get different ideas as I am sick of trying to find new mealS.
> 
> Tell me, do they send enough food, when they say for 2 persons is that 2 men or 2 sparrows? My husband eats a lot…


I like my Gousto box - I did it mainly for the reasons you said to get some ideas. You keep all the recipe cards so once you’ve made a dish you like it’s easy to buy the ingredients and do it again. 

I have tried a few different ones and enjoyed the Gousto the best. They seemed to have the biggest choice of recipes and the quality of produce is usually good. I didn’t like hello fresh although it may be better now. 

The portion sizes are good (measured out) but I do tend to add extra veg in sometimes mainly because I want to add extra veg into our diet. So last night’s meal for example had one large courgette between two and 1 aubergine. I wasn’t sure that would be quite enough so added some mushrooms.

You could always do the box for 3 people and if you find it’s too much then you can fridge or freeze a portion for the next day or so. 

But I tend to find that as long as I have some extra veg in the fridge it’s absolutely fine. 

Top tip is to keep extra spring onions (they don’t give enough of those IMO) and shallots. 

Let me know if you are thinking of trying it and I will see if there’s an offer for money off a box for a friend. 

The other thing with Gousto is you don’t have to sign up for regular boxes - you can just order one stand alone as and when. You do need to order a while in advance as they are popular and recipes get sold out so try to look a week ahead if you can to get the whole choice. The recipes change weekly.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks @huckybuck I think I will give it a go for his nibs, good tips too thank you, I will bulk it out with veg for sure and try the 2 persons first and see what its like. 

Last questions I promise, are the proteins organic? Do they say where the produce comes from, UK or abroad?


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> Chippy chips are the best, especially with lots of salt and vinegar & they have to be wrapped in paper, this plastic tray malarkey doesnt do it for me.
> I hope you get real chips soon 😃


I also hate the plastic/polystyrene trays, they just make your food sweat and it's bad for the environment, and always ask for them to just put them on the paper that they wrap the trays up in anyway. I usually get a funny look. Chips for me must not have any salt or vinegar on them, can't stand the stuff!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh @DolomiTTe no salt or vinegar 😧 please say you like a sauce to dip into? 😂


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> Oh @DolomiTTe no salt or vinegar 😧 please say you like a sauce to dip into? 😂


I can't abide anything with vinegar in it, which includes most sauces, so I like my chips absolutely naked - that goes for bacon/sausage butties etc too!! 🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Now all I can think about is chippy chips


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Now all I can think about is chippy chips


I regret coming on to read this thread now as I am now thinking about chippy chips 🙃 There is a chippy local to us that do gluten free fish and chips on a Sunday...hmm...🤤


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Thanks @huckybuck I think I will give it a go for his nibs, good tips too thank you, I will bulk it out with veg for sure and try the 2 persons first and see what its like.
> 
> Last questions I promise, are the proteins organic? Do they say where the produce comes from, UK or abroad?


You can ask away lol! 


It’s not organic (there are a couple of things that are) but mostly sourced in UK. 






Gousto Help Centre


Gousto - Help Centre




www.gousto.co.uk





I spotted that Riverford do a recipe box as well but they are quite a bit more expensive and not much choice of recipe. 

If I see anything else interesting I’ll let you know!

I have offered whenever you are ready xx


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> Thanks @huckybuck I think I will give it a go for his nibs, good tips too thank you, I will bulk it out with veg for sure and try the 2 persons first and see what its like.
> 
> Last questions I promise, are the proteins organic? Do they say where the produce comes from, UK or abroad?


Just wanted to chuck in my 2 pence about Gousto. We loved it and used it quite regularly for a while. We kept all of the recipe cards in a little binder that they sent us and will now go back to recipes if we're stuck for something for dinner.

Something I loved about Gousto is that you can filter the recipes to show the gluten free ones, vegan ones, veggie ones etc.
Also, if there is a recipe that I fancied that wasn't specifically GF, It shows the allergens for each ingredient. So this allowed me to see if I could sub out the gluten filled ingredient with a GF alternative from home. E.g If there was a burger recipe and the only ingredient containing gluten was the bun, I would order it and then give OH the gluten filled bun, freeze the spare one, and replace it with a gluten free one from home. I found a lot of recipes contained soy sauce which isn't gluten free, but because they ingredients come in individual sachets/portions, I could sub out their soy sauce for the gluten free one I have at home 😀 

I believe a lot of the meat products say where they are from on the packaging., I even recall some of them having the farms they came from on the packaging too, but it's been a while so I cannot be certain. 

A note on the portion sizes, we have big appetites and found 99% of the meals to be great portion sizes. There were the odd few that were lacking, but nothing a few extra veggies can't bulk out.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good info @Bethanjane22 and they now allow you to swop proteins in certain recipes or swop for veggie options as well. I like the filter for 10 min meals lol!!

I’ve just had a quick scout around at other boxes and still think the Gousto is best overall. I don’t like some of the plans where you have to sign up to a full subscription before they show you the recipes (Hello fresh and Green chef) I automatically walk away lol!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Italian sausage pasta with mascapone and parmesan


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks @huckybuck @Bethanjane22 I will definitely give Gousto a go. I will even look at the veggie ones. I like the fact you can order without any subscription .

@huckybuck any referrals please feel free to pass them on, I will wasap my email incase you need that. Hope you get a discount off your next order for referral xx no rush husband not back till end of February xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My dinner looks so sad but it was nice  I had a little sauce too just to dip the duck in. Sadly it was a bit overdone as I put it in the bottom of the oven to rest but it was obviously too warm in there.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> My dinner looks so sad but it was nice  I had a little sauce too just to dip the duck in. Sadly it was a bit overdone as I put it in the bottom of the oven to rest but it was obviously too warm in there.
> 
> View attachment 582384


Where is the rest of it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know @lullabydream - portion control. My dinners have become enormous and needed to be reduced! Husband had two of the potato things and the bigger duck portion.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

I made quorn chicken (yes I know!) and leek puff pastry parcels tonight. Very tasty if I do say so myself, even though I’m not a big fan of quorn chicken. While I was making it I was thinking what I could use in instead, and thought paneer or halloumi might work, but veggie daughter doesn’t like those. Maybe feta would work too. I might try it and see. Maybe mushrooms too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

immum said:


> I made quorn chicken (yes I know!) and leek puff pastry parcels tonight. Very tasty if I do say so myself, even though I’m not a big fan of quorn chicken. While I was making it I was thinking what I could use in instead, and thought paneer or halloumi might work, but veggie daughter doesn’t like those. Maybe feta would work too. I might try it and see. Maybe mushrooms too.
> View attachment 582385


 Looks nice @immum even if it does contain the squeaky little so and so's  I saw an advert for "vegetarian chicken" today in the Tesco magazine made by a company called The Vegetarian Butcher. I've just been looking at the website and they've got some nice recipes on there.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

immum said:


> I made quorn chicken (yes I know!) and leek puff pastry parcels tonight. Very tasty if I do say so myself, even though I’m not a big fan of quorn chicken. While I was making it I was thinking what I could use in instead, and thought paneer or halloumi might work, but veggie daughter doesn’t like those. Maybe feta would work too. I might try it and see. Maybe mushrooms too.
> View attachment 582385


That parcel needs to be filled with corned beef and potato!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh feta and spinach would be nice, with a smidge of nutmeg in there...


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Ooh I’m liking the idea of feta and spinach, and corned beef and potato.
We’ve tried the vegetarian butcher “chicken” and it was awful. Tough and chewy.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What‘s with these tiny portions…… 😧 I’d faint if I ate that little



heres my breakfast, I wish you could see the size of my cereal bowls 😂
4 spoons of alpen ( sugar free ) 2 spoons sunflower seeds, 2 spoons pumpkin seeds, 2 spoons almonds, 8 pecans, 2 walnuts, chai seeds, 2 dates, loads of blueberries, loads of raspberries and organic LF milk 


















Followed by 2 glasses of water, 1 coffee, 1 banana 🤭

thats it till 11.00 😂


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My breakfast…must do better!!!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

I couldn't eat that much if I tried! It does sound nice though. I always have strawberries and/or blueberries, raspberries, banana with soya yoghurt and honey for breakfast.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> What‘s with these tiny portions…… 😧 I’d faint if I ate that little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks lovely @ewelsh, that's my sort of breakfast, but instead of milk I'd have yogurt 😋

I find savoury breakfasts a struggle, so prefer fruit, yogurt, nuts and grains. One of my favourites is greek yogurt, fresh fruit & honey, topped with some walnuts and seeds 🤤


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

@Mrs Funkin 


Here are two recipes for honey, soy & garlic chicken thighs for you. One is a slow cooker recipe and the other is an oven recipe. Both are very tasty 😋

Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken

Honey Soy Baked Chicken Thighs


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Bethanjane22 - I shall have a look. I love chicken thighs in the slow cooker. 

My portions had got out of control @ewelsh - the amount I ate on Slimming World was always much much more than others in my group which was fine as it was all within the plan. Sadly now I am somewhat off plan (!!) and my portions are still the same size, it explains why I've gained so much weight again. My breakfast when I am on plan is usually half a red grapefruit, half an orange, three big spoonfuls of fat free yoghurt and 20g of Special K protein. Lunch is either leftovers or a salad with a jacket potato, cottage cheese and a tin of mackerel fillets (don't laugh, it's a yummy combo!), depending if I am at work or not, dinner is as normal but I need to increase my veg/salad again. I've become out of control again snacking and secretly eating and I'm not fond of myself at the moment. So I need to get back in control and get properly planning again. 

However, tonight I am out for Thai, so it shall be a calorie laden, prawn and coconut fest!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm the other way round, I need protein for breakfast otherwise I'm hungry too quickly so it's usually egg on toast for me, occasionally if I'm on the go I'll have a pot of protein porridge. My digestive system wouldn't cope with all those seeds 😫 but the nuts and fruit, lovely. I think I'd go with Greek yoghurt as well. I do have savoury breakfasts if I can as otherwise I'm eating sweet stuff all day apart from my main meal. 

I had a culinary disaster yesterday, was really looking forward to my stewed beef shin, but it was absolutely awful. I'm sure my old boots would have had more flavour and better texture! Must have just been the cut of meat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love a savoury breakfast, I'd always rather have eggs and bacon, or cheese on toast than anything else...but I have to break the toast habit. I just have to. The problem is that I love the Ritual of Toast. The triangles, the toast rack, the Lurpak. Delicious  I've been doing it most mornings though, which isn't good for the calories.


----------

